# Cosa pensate help!



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Salve sono una donna di 36 anni abbastanza bella che frequenta la palestra da qualche mese.... e dove si allena quotidianamente un bell' uomo sui 50 o meno che mi ha colpito particolarmente.... c'è un piccolo problema. .. siamo sposati entrambi ma non è questo il dramma. ..piuttosto lui non si decide a fare il primo passo ci guardiamo e poi lui ultimamente è molto ''galletto''ride con gli amici si mette in mostra x farsi guardare da me è più allegro. ..ma io vorrei un' azione concreta nei miei confronti capisco che qualcuno probabilmente conosca la moglie perché a quanto pare frequenta la palestra da moltissimi anni.....


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

fai tu il primo passo allora.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Salve sono una donna di 36 anni abbastanza bella che frequenta la palestra da qualche mese.... e dove si allena quotidianamente un bell' uomo sui 50 o meno che mi ha colpito particolarmente.... c'è un piccolo problema. .. siamo sposati entrambi ma non è questo il dramma. ..piuttosto lui non si decide a fare il primo passo ci guardiamo e poi lui ultimamente è molto ''galletto''ride con gli amici si mette in mostra x farsi guardare da me è più allegro. ..ma io vorrei un' azione concreta nei miei confronti capisco che qualcuno probabilmente conosca la moglie perché a quanto pare frequenta la palestra da moltissimi anni.....


Ciao nefertiti  

certo se se la moglie frequenta la stessa palestra la possibilità che ti agganci lì la vedo un po' difficile se non altro perché qualcuno potrebbe farlo notare a sua moglie 
ma con il 50enne ci hai mai scambiato  due parole o solo sguardi ? 

Ops benvenuta


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

No no la moglie non frequenta x fortuna.......


----------



## patroclo (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Salve sono una donna di 36 anni abbastanza bella che frequenta la palestra da qualche mese.... e dove si allena quotidianamente un bell' uomo sui 50 o meno che mi ha colpito particolarmente.... c'è un piccolo problema. .. siamo sposati entrambi ma non è questo il dramma. ..piuttosto lui non si decide a fare il primo passo ci guardiamo e poi lui ultimamente è molto ''galletto''ride con gli amici si mette in mostra x farsi guardare da me è più allegro. ..ma io vorrei un' azione concreta nei miei confronti capisco che qualcuno probabilmente conosca la moglie perché a quanto pare frequenta la palestra da moltissimi anni.....


Con questa richiesta di attirerai l'ira di molti che vorranno farti riflettere sul senso del matrimonio, del tradimento e perfino della vita.....che vorranno analizzarti e capire queste tue necessità.....sei pronta a tutto ciò?





....le palestre sono un luogo di perdizione....prima o poi mi dovrò iscrivere......


----------



## spleen (19 Dicembre 2016)

Cristo santo.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Con questa richiesta di attirerai l'ira di molti che vorranno farti riflettere sul senso del matrimonio, del tradimento e perfino della vita.....che vorranno analizzarti e capire queste tue necessità.....sei pronta a tutto ciò?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah ah Maremma ma così la terrorizzi ah ah ah ah 

beh si, le palestre sono adatte per la caccia grossa


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> No no la moglie non frequenta x fortuna.......


allora il problema quale sarebbe?  nessuno andrà a fare la spia alla moglie.


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Lui frequenta la stessa palestra da tantissimi anni.... no non ci ho mai parlato solo una volta  mi ha chiesto con una gentilezza assoluta quanto avevo di tapis.... con le altre signore non è così galante! Saluta e parla con tutti gli uomini o con una tipa bruttissima.... non capisco xche' mi tiene lontana pur guardandomi e cercando di provocarmi facendo il galletto


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Lui frequenta la stessa palestra da tantissimi anni.... no non ci ho mai parlato solo una volta  mi ha chiesto con una gentilezza assoluta quanto avevo di tapis.... con le altre signore non è così galante! Saluta e parla con tutti gli uomini o con una tipa bruttissima.... non capisco xche' mi tiene lontana pur guardandomi e cercando di provocarmi facendo il galletto


ragione in più per non tergiversare.    tanto hai scritto che è solo per sport, no?


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Il problema è perché questo non si da una mossa ahahahahahaha  mi può dare discretamente un biglietto con numero tel può aspettarmi all'uscita. ....


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

No Perplesso io la prima mossa mai!!


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Il problema è perché questo non si da una mossa ahahahahahaha  mi può dare discretamente un biglietto con numero tel può aspettarmi all'uscita. ....


e perchè queste cose non puoi farle tu?   se lui tergiversa per N motivi che a noi e a te sono sconosciuti, puoi lasciarglielo te il biglietto con il numero con una scusa


----------



## spleen (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Lui frequenta la stessa palestra da tantissimi anni.... no non ci ho mai parlato solo una volta  mi ha chiesto con una gentilezza assoluta quanto avevo di tapis.... con le altre signore non è così galante! Saluta e parla con tutti gli uomini o con una tipa bruttissima.... non capisco xche' mi tiene lontana pur guardandomi e cercando di provocarmi facendo il galletto


Perchè gli piace la tipa bruttissiam e tu invece non abbastanza?
Poi non ho capito perchè se è sposato non è un problema, potrebbe pure piacergli la moglie e magari è fedele.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Lui frequenta la stessa palestra da tantissimi anni.... no non ci ho mai parlato solo una volta  mi ha chiesto con una gentilezza assoluta quanto avevo di tapis.... con le altre signore non è così galante! Saluta e parla con tutti gli uomini o con una tipa bruttissima.... non capisco xche' mi tiene lontana pur guardandomi e cercando di provocarmi facendo il galletto


Io proverei ad attaccar bottone di mia iniziativa, poi vedi come reagisce  


perplesso ha detto:


> ragione in più per non tergiversare.    tanto hai scritto che è solo per sport, no?


dove ha scritto che è solo per sport ?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> No Perplesso io la prima mossa mai!!


Perché ?


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> No Perplesso io la prima mossa mai!!


benedetta ragazza, alle soglie del 2017 capisco che ci sia penuria di virilità a giro, ma sto tipo potrebbe essere semplicemente uno gentile perchè gli sei simpatica e non capire che aspetti che lui si faccia avanti.

se ti interessa, qualche segnale più sostanziale lanciaglielo


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io proverei ad attaccar bottone di mia iniziativa, poi vedi come reagisce
> 
> dove ha scritto che è solo per sport ?


nel primo post, dove Nefertiti dice che il fatto che lei ed il tipo della palestra siano entrambi sposati non è un dramma


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Dunque se fosse fedele..... ci sarà un modo x farlo capitolare prima o poi....


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Ah beh io gli lancio sguardi ammiccanti


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Dunque se fosse fedele..... ci sarà un modo x farlo capitolare prima o poi....


il più efficace è tirargliela in faccia e vedere se la raccoglie


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Si capisco...ma non sono quel genere di donna..


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Si capisco...ma non sono quel genere di donna..



probabilmente se non raccoglie può essere che non pensa di tradire sua moglie o che non sei il suo tipo.


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Si capisco...ma non sono quel genere di donna..


e che tipo di donna sei


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

In questo momento posso giocarmi solo una carta quella della fisicità e sperare di rispecchiare i suoi canoni estetici...suscitargli delle emozioni forti.. x poi giocare la carta del cervello.... e poi si vedrà


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Si magari non pensa di tradire...magari non lo ha mai fatto... è confuso.... o x carità di Dio  non gli piaccio... ma non capisco xche ' mi segue con lo sguardo quando passo... x che mi guarda...... e xche ' si mette in mostra


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> In questo momento posso giocarmi solo una carta quella della fisicità e sperare di rispecchiare i suoi canoni estetici...suscitargli delle emozioni forti.. x poi giocare la carta del cervello.... e poi si vedrà


però mi sembra timido... Se non si lancia lui, rinunci ?


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Magari lo inibisce la differenza di età?


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Si magari non pensa di tradire...magari non lo ha mai fatto... è confuso.... o x carità di Dio  non gli piaccio... ma non capisco xche ' mi segue con lo sguardo quando passo... x che mi guarda...... e xche ' si mette in mostra


scusami ma con franchezza "ma perché per una scopata uno si deve fare tutte ste domande"?????????
Vito che sei "pronta" fai il primo passo.


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Cmq mi gioco una strategia x qualche settimana mi assento dalla palestra


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Magari lo inibisce la differenza di età?



Ma sei seria?????????
Già c'è lo dipingi come un coglione.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Non voglio una scopata..... una serie possibilmente..... una storia duratura.... ho un matrimonio infelice mio marito dorme in un'altra camera da anni


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Non voglio una scopata..... una serie possibilmente..... una storia duratura.... ho un matrimonio infelice mio marito dorme in un'altra camera da anni


a naso il candidato non mi sembra adatto al ruolo.


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Oh no delfino curioso spero di noooo ma scusa una di 15 anni più giovane e bella ti spoglia con gli occhi da due mesi e non fai nulla..........


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Non voglio una scopata..... una serie possibilmente..... una storia duratura.... ho un matrimonio infelice mio marito dorme in un'altra camera da anni


Addirittura ??????????
Ma fai sul serio?????
e vuoi proprio iniziare una storia seria con un uomo sposato???????????


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Oh no delfino curioso spero di noooo ma scusa una di 15 anni più giovane e bella ti spoglia con gli occhi da due mesi e non fai nulla..........


e con questo ti sei risposta da sola circa le sue intenzioni.


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Non essendo un traditore seriale gli do ancora tempo...... magari si innamora ahahahahahaha


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Oh no delfino curioso spero di noooo ma scusa una di 15 anni più giovane e bella ti spoglia con gli occhi da due mesi e non fai nulla..........


non gli interessi abbastanza.    ci sarà qualcun altro che spoglia te con gli occhi, no?   guardati in giro.


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Storia seria no non voglio convivenze... ecc emozioni forti


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non gli interessi abbastanza.    ci sarà qualcun altro che spoglia te con gli occhi, no?   guardati in giro.


esatto e visto che sei bellissima (come tu sostieni......) non dovresti avere difficoltà a trovare qualcuno a cui piaci.


----------



## spleen (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Oh no delfino curioso spero di noooo ma scusa una di 15 anni più giovane e bella ti spoglia con gli occhi da due mesi e non fai nulla..........


Regola nr.1 - Non ci sono automatismi in queste faccende.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Magari lo inibisce la differenza di età?


36/50 ? Ma anche no


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Il problema è che mi piace tremendamente mi sale l'ormone...... si purtroppo molti la dentro mi vanno dietro ma non mi interessa nessuno


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Non essendo un traditore seriale gli do ancora tempo...... magari si innamora ahahahahahaha



speriamo
a proposito come mai dormite in stanze separate lui russa?????


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Non voglio una scopata..... una serie possibilmente..... una storia duratura.... ho un matrimonio infelice mio marito dorme in un'altra camera da anni


dorme e basta oppure dorme e non ti sfiora ?


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Finita la passione


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Finita la passione


dopo quanto tempo


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Dopo la gravidanza


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Dopo la gravidanza


secondo te è dipeso dalla maternità ?


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Mio figlio è un bambino molto molto molto movimentato assorbe le mie giornate ha distrutto una casa mobili ecc ahahahahahaha  ci fa litigare parecchio


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Dopo la gravidanza


sei quasi più sintetica di me e guarda che ce ne vuole.   quanto tempo è passato dalla gravidanza.


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Non necessariamente io credo ci siano problemi di fondo... mio marito ha il vizio del porno


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Non necessariamente io credo ci siano problemi di fondo... mio marito ha il vizio del porno


non stiamo a girare intorno alla questione.   da quanto tempo tuo marito non ti tocca.


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Ma non mi importa più nulla di lui.... in questo momento c'è  il tipo della palestra che ha risvegliato emozioni indescrivibili


----------



## trilobita (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Non necessariamente io credo ci siano problemi di fondo... mio marito ha il vizio del porno


E quindi?


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Dunque siamo stati anche mesi 9 ... 10... un anno.... poi lui ci prova ma con scarsi risultati gli intervalli cmq quelli sono


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ma non mi importa più nulla di lui.... in questo momento c'è  il tipo della palestra che ha risvegliato emozioni indescrivibili


che non t'importi s'è capito.    ma visto che il tipo della palestra ti considera solo una simpatica frequentatrice e gli altri ti si farebbero ma tu non sei disponibile se non per il tuo bello, anche già sapere da quanto tempo un uomo non ti sfiora aiuterebbe noi a far capire a te che a ragionare con gli ormoni si fanno dei gran casini.


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

8 anni di matrimonio più 5 di fidanzamento mai tradito Mai.... ma sinceramente mi guardo allo specchio e dico ho perso gli anni più belli sono ammirata corteggiata e dv vivere così?


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Dunque siamo stati anche mesi 9 ... 10... un anno.... poi lui ci prova ma con scarsi risultati gli intervalli cmq quelli sono



Nel giro di 20 minuti ci hai dipinto due uomini meravigliosi...............il primo che è un coglione perché non si accorge di te....... il secondo coglione pure lui che non riesce a fare sesso con te e si vede i porno. Mi sa che sei sfortunata......


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> 8 anni di matrimonio più 5 di fidanzamento mai tradito Mai.... ma sinceramente mi guardo allo specchio e dico ho perso gli anni più belli sono ammirata corteggiata e dv vivere così?


e nel caso il tipo della palestra confermasse che no grazie l'articolo, per quanto allettante, non interessa?


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> 8 anni di matrimonio più 5 di fidanzamento mai tradito Mai.... ma sinceramente mi guardo allo specchio e dico ho perso gli anni più belli sono ammirata corteggiata e dv vivere così?


No se tu non lo vuoi. Ragione in questi casi direbbe "esci dal matrimonio e viviti la tua vita". Ma ovviamente ci sono i "soliti" problemi che te lo impediscono.


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Io penso che il mio bello prima o poi cede


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Se proprio il tipo della palestra è un fedele assoluto beh pazienza!  Arriverà un altro prima o poi!!! Che poi non è bellissimo o muscoloso è un normalissimo uomo che si tiene in forma io ho gusti particolari... non amo il bello perfetto


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Se proprio il tipo della palestra è un fedele assoluto beh pazienza!  Arriverà un altro prima o poi!!! Che poi non è bellissimo o muscoloso è un normalissimo uomo che si tiene in forma io ho gusti particolari... non amo il bello perfetto


già meglio.     nel frattempo 2 fiale di valium in vena dopo i pasti


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Fidati il valium lo dovrà prendere il tipo fra qualche tempo


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

io mi fido ma al momento mi pare che gli serva più un cartello del tipo "fatti avanti cretino"


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Esattamente ahahahahahaha! !


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Uh si deve svegliare.... ha bisogno di qualche vostro consiglio ;-)


----------



## Piperita (19 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah Maremma ma così la terrorizzi ah ah ah ah
> 
> beh si, le palestre sono adatte per la caccia grossa


Devo iscrivermi in palestra


----------



## Piperita (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ah beh io gli lancio sguardi ammiccanti


Ti presto mio marito se vuoi, così ti eserciti..


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

C'è un altro x esempio che non ha bisogno di cartello e non teme la moglie né i pettegolezzi. ..tiene al dito una fede nuziale da 10.gr e non ha perso tempo a presentarsi parlarmi starmi vicino in ogni occasione salutarmi... chiedermi sempre qualcosa sorridermi e sbattermi addosso''oh scusa non ti avevo vista''  carino occhi azzurri più giovane ma non mi fa lo stesso effetto.... dimenticavo il tipo che piace a me non porta la fede e non parla mai della moglie


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita grazie x la disponibilità ma perdo interesse nel momento in cui conosco prima la moglie ;-)


----------



## spleen (19 Dicembre 2016)

Ma cercare in qualche modo di recuperare il tuo matrimonio no? Farvi aiutare? 
Ostenti una disperazione da record.

Sempre che tu sia vera, perchè qualche dubbio ce l'ho.


----------



## trilobita (19 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma cercare in qualche modo di recuperare il tuo matrimonio no? Farvi aiutare?
> Ostenti una disperazione da record.
> 
> Sempre che tu sia vera, perchè qualche dubbio ce l'ho.


Spleen,credo che tu stia parlando al vento,io quando leggo certi 3d,mi deprimo,quindi,evito


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Nel giro di 20 minuti ci hai dipinto due uomini meravigliosi...............il primo che è un coglione perché non si accorge di te....... il secondo coglione pure lui che non riesce a fare sesso con te e si vede i porno. Mi sa che sei sfortunata......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: in effetti


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Devo iscrivermi in palestra


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma cercare in qualche modo di recuperare il tuo matrimonio no? Farvi aiutare?
> Ostenti una disperazione da record.
> 
> Sempre che tu sia vera, perchè qualche dubbio ce l'ho.



Altamente probabile spero.......


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Spleen,credo che tu stia parlando al vento,io quando leggo certi 3d,mi deprimo,quindi,evito


infatti uguale a quella che si è presentata dicendo "il mio compagno non mi fa sangue" intanto si cresceva una figlia non sua. SCOMPARSA.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Piperita grazie x la disponibilità ma perdo interesse nel momento in cui conosco prima la moglie ;-)


Rebecca la prima moglie:singleeye:


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Devo iscrivermi in palestra


Hai ragione piperita se in palestra gli over 50 attizzano così lo faccio pure io


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Ma lui non è un over 50 ...avrà qualcosina in meno.... e poi non capisco perché dovrei mentire? A quale pro? Sono qui x consigli su come conquistare questo tipo... il mio matrimonio è realmente fallito ho provato a rimetterlo in sesto ma inutilmente


----------



## Nefertiti (19 Dicembre 2016)

Credetemi né ho passate tante umiliazioni con mio marito sono veramente esausta..... gradirei non essere paragonata ad altre del forum poi ovviamente siete liberi di pensare quello che volete mi sono esposta con questo rischio era prevedibile


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ma lui non è un over 50 ...avrà qualcosina in meno.... e poi non capisco perché dovrei mentire? A quale pro? Sono qui x consigli su come conquistare questo tipo... il mio matrimonio è realmente fallito ho provato a rimetterlo in sesto ma inutilmente


L'unico consiglio che secondo me può esserti utile per vedere se riesci a conquistare il tipo e di attaccar bottone di tua iniziativa, in fondo frequentate la stessa palestra troverai degli spunti che possano esserti utili allo scopo 


Nefertiti ha detto:


> Credetemi né ho passate tante umiliazioni con mio marito sono veramente esausta..... gradirei non essere paragonata ad altre del forum poi ovviamente siete liberi di pensare quello che volete mi sono esposta con questo rischio era prevedibile


Che tipo di umiliazioni ? Se puoi è vuoi dire ovviamente


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che tipo di umiliazioni ? Se puoi è vuoi dire ovviamente


A San Valentino le ha regalato il "libro" di Fabio Volo e poi altre cose meno gravi.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> A San Valentino le ha regalato il "libro" di Fabio Volo e poi altre cose meno gravi.


Qualcosa mi dice che volo non ti garba


----------



## spleen (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ma lui non è un over 50 ...avrà qualcosina in meno.... e poi non capisco perché dovrei mentire? A quale pro? Sono qui x consigli su come conquistare questo tipo... il mio matrimonio è realmente fallito ho provato a rimetterlo in sesto ma inutilmente


Ho capito, prendo atto.
Per la verità però la cura che cerchi ai tuoi problemi mi sembra peggiore del male.
Se cerchi di fare breccia attraverso la fisicità presumo che tu non abbia molta fiducia nelle tue altre doti e ti garantisco che gli uomini hanno un sesto senso, un radar per le donne con scarsa autostima e ci stanno alla larga.
E comunque ribadisco che la cosa non è automatica. Bellezza = attrazione = rapporto soddisfacente non è una equazione sempre valida, in genere agli uomini checchè se ne dica per denigrarli, non basta mica. Se poi ti accontenti di un alpino, beh ok, però sempre un alpino hai per le mani. (Alpino = basta che respiri)
Hai pensato che al di là di tutto, se lui è sposato e vi beccano che getteresti nel dolore un'altra donna? Non è un aspetto secondario della faccenda.
E poi, domanda scontata, che ormai si fa a tutti, tu in pratica cosa cerchi? 
Io non credo che un po' di cazzo a te basti, per dirla tutta. Se hai una famiglia sfasciata alle spalle come minimo ti serve qualcuno per misurarti, per riprenderti la coscienza e la misura di te. Forse cerchi qualcosa di sbagliato nel posto sbagliato, dalla persona sbagliata. Un paliativo per evadere da te stessa o dalla tua situazione, che in pratica sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## spleen (19 Dicembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> A San Valentino le ha regalato il "libro" di Fabio Volo e poi altre cose meno gravi.


:rotfl:Me lo devo sorbire ogni mattina su radio DJ


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> :rotfl:Me lo devo sorbire ogni mattina su radio DJ


Io quando posso ascolto il trio


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Hai ragione piperita se in palestra gli over 50 attizzano così lo faccio pure io


Io mi sono iscritto stasera


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io mi sono iscritto stasera


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Tanto per fa ricredere [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] e convincere [MENTION=6798]Piperita[/MENTION]


----------



## spleen (19 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io quando posso ascolto il trio


Lui viene subito dopo il trio e siccome allo studio la mattina sono sintonizzati su radio DJ mi devo sorbire i suoi pipponi.
Al pomeriggio di solito swichiano su radio capital.

Hai mai sentito dopo pranzo quello che imita Luca Giurato nel gioco Bongatron? (Che adesso chiamano per le feste Natalotron?) Un giorno credevo di pisciarmi sotto dal ridere.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Lui viene subito dopo il trio e siccome allo studio la mattina sono sintonizzati su radio DJ mi devo sorbire i suoi pipponi.
> Al pomeriggio di solito swichiano su radio capital.
> 
> Hai mai sentito dopo pranzo quello che imita Luca Giurato nel gioco Bongatron? (Che adesso chiamano per le feste Natalotron?) Un giorno credevo di pisciarmi sotto dal ridere.


Siiiiii lo adoro :rotfl: ma anche il trio mi fa scompisciare :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2016)

mi sa che sono proprio diventata vecchia...:sonar::sonar:

ma da quando ci si tirano le seghe mentali sulle supposizioni di scopata? sono disorientata ( [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] ) e anche un po' confusa!!

ho sempre pensato che prima di cantare ode alle emozioni e al cazzo, fosse sensato averlo maneggiato almeno una volta...e invece mi ritrovo che dagli unicorni si è passati ai cazzi mentali...vola il tempo...

sarà l'era robotica

benvenuta nefertiti!! 

ma uno che ci provi seriamente, sul serio intendo, e non con spintarelle e gallettate con gli amici, ce l'hai nei dintorni? 

Che forse, prima di finire preda delle incredibili emozioni create dagli sguardi profondi e divertiti del quasi 50enne che ti guarda da lontano, e finire in un qualche allevamento di fiocchetti e unicorni (che poi la vedo dura con un bimbetto che ti distrugge casa stile labrador)...non ti converrebbe fare pratica con uno già smaliziato?

Che facendo due conti, se hai 36 anni, l'ultima decina li hai passati impegnata...ecco...ci sono differenze fondamentali fra la fauna a cui eri abituata 10 anni fa (*e alla te* a caccia di 10 anni fa, più che altro) e la fauna che incontri ora. 

Ma sopra a tutto, penso ci sia una bella differenza fra la te di adesso e la te che ricordi e che desidereresti sentir rivivere...giusto l'ultimo guizzo prima della morte dell'ormone 

Secondo me rischi una super smusata...ma forse è quello che ti ci vuole

Che ne pensi?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi sa che sono proprio diventata vecchia...:sonar::sonar:
> 
> ma da quando ci si tirano le seghe mentali sulle supposizioni di scopata? sono disorientata ( @_perplesso_ ) e anche un po' confusa!!
> 
> ...


Non ho capito se sei disorientata o perplessa ma vabbè


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito se sei disorientata o perplessa ma vabbè




rimarrei sul disorientata...ma più che altro mi sento...antica!

sono ancora ferma alle questioni coi cazzi in carne io...:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> rimarrei sul disorientata...ma più che altro mi sento...antica!
> 
> sono ancora ferma alle questioni coi cazzi in carne io...:carneval:


Cara mia non sei virtual per un cazzo, ecco  

non so nemmeno se ci siano corsi in materia :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cara mia *non sei virtual per un cazzo*, ecco
> 
> non so nemmeno se ci siano corsi in materia :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:

mi sa proprio di no...:thinking::sad:

ho sempre pensato che la via più pratica, fosse trovare un maschio e prenderlo. 
E poi decidere che farne. 

il virtual...mi sembra inaffidabile :carneval:

che in testa sono tutti magnifici...poi ti crollano in un soffio però...e allora lì sì che sono cazzi....virtual, ma da smazzare in concreto però! 
uno dei peggiori paradossi


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mi sa proprio di no...:thinking::sad:
> 
> ...


Quototi !!!! :up:

Il virtual è inaffidabile


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ma lui non è un over 50 ...avrà qualcosina in meno.... e poi non capisco perché dovrei mentire? A quale pro? Sono qui x consigli su come conquistare questo tipo... il mio matrimonio è realmente fallito ho provato a rimetterlo in sesto ma inutilmente


non ti servono consigli.    ti serve prendere da parte quest'uomo, ficcargli la lingua in bocca e vedere se si sveglia.


altrimenti cambia obbiettivo, perchè a questo non interessi.


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quototi !!!! :up:
> 
> Il virtual è inaffidabile


già 

..però forse è il cercare piacere e divertimento senza annessi e connessi emozionali a rendere il virtual inaffidabile...

forse il virtual funziona se la ricerca è in direzione delle emozioni...

manca chiarezza!


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti servono consigli.    ti serve prendere da parte quest'uomo, ficcargli la lingua in bocca e vedere se si sveglia.
> 
> 
> altrimenti cambia obbiettivo, perchè a questo non interessi.


come sei prosaico...:carneval:...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> già
> 
> ..però forse è il cercare piacere e divertimento senza annessi e connessi emozionali a rendere il virtual inaffidabile...
> 
> ...


Emozioni al netto di azioni, direi 

O forse solo spolverate all'ego, sai quando si vuole metterlo a lucido e a ben pensarci il virtual fa questo servizio con poca spesa e nel tempo libero


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Emozioni al netto di azioni*, direi
> 
> O forse solo spolverate all'ego, sai quando si vuole metterlo a lucido e a ben pensarci il virtual fa questo servizio con poca spesa e nel tempo libero


eh già...

o magari un'alternativa alla panna montata...le cose che sono tutte nella testa si montano facilmente e sembrano belle soffici e spumose...


edit: però una cosa bella del cazzo è che è duro...sono di nuovo confusa


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh già...
> 
> o magari un'alternativa alla panna montata...le cose che sono tutte nella testa si montano facilmente e sembrano belle soffici e spumose...


Beh sì in fondo il virtuale lo puoi montare e smontare come vuoi, a proprio uso e consumo  forse la vera relazione che si instaura nel virtuale è quella con noi stessi


----------



## ipazia (19 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh sì in fondo il virtuale lo puoi montare e smontare come vuoi, a proprio uso e consumo  forse la vera relazione che si instaura nel virtuale è quella con noi stessi


che poi...vista così potrebbe essere pure un bene, in caso di bisogno di ritrovarsi dopo un lungo periodo di assenza da sè  

basta saperlo...che quella è la direzione......se no son cazzi!!

...e ci si trova nel recinto degli unicorni con cazzi infiocchettati, senza neanche ben saper che strada si è fatta per arrivarci....e se non si è pollicini previdenti...è un lavoraccio tornare indietro


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> che poi...vista così potrebbe essere pure un bene, in caso di bisogno di ritrovarsi dopo un lungo periodo di assenza da sè
> 
> *basta saperlo...che quella è la direzione......se no son cazzi!!*
> 
> ...e ci si trova nel recinto degli unicorni con cazzi infiocchettati, senza neanche ben saper che strada si è fatta per arrivarci....e se non si è pollicini previdenti...è un lavoraccio tornare indietro


Questo è il rischio


----------



## banshee (20 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho capito, prendo atto.
> Per la verità però la cura che cerchi ai tuoi problemi mi sembra peggiore del male.
> Se cerchi di fare breccia attraverso la fisicità presumo che tu non abbia molta fiducia nelle tue altre doti e ti garantisco che gli uomini hanno un sesto senso, un radar per le donne con scarsa autostima e ci stanno alla larga.
> E comunque ribadisco che la cosa non è automatica. Bellezza = attrazione = rapporto soddisfacente non è una equazione sempre valida, in genere agli uomini checchè se ne dica per denigrarli, non basta mica. Se poi ti accontenti di un alpino, beh ok, però sempre un alpino hai per le mani. (Alpino = basta che respiri)
> ...


Io questo discorso non lo capirò mai, limite mio.
"Se punti sulla fisicità presumibilmente non hai fiducia nelle tue altre doti ergo hai scarsa autostima."
Ma che nesso è? Se una donna è bella e punta sul proprio aspetto automaticamente o non ha qualità o è insicura e non ci punta? 
Magari non vuole scoprirsi in alcun modo dal punto di vista "interiore". Puntare sull'aspetto fisico mantiene la distanza con l'altro in un primo approccio. E se finalizzato a scopare senza interessi di conoscenza profonda, per me è pure giusto..e non implica non avere altre qualità o non crederci.
Ma poi pure se fosse.
Se io sono scema, senza spessore, non ho una mente brillante e non ho un buon carattere ma ho un fisico da paura, su che devo puntà pe scopà?  


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## banshee (20 Dicembre 2016)

Certo Nefertiti le X al posto di "per" fa tanto bimbaminkia.
Come lo scrivi "supermercato?"
C'era una mia conoscente che scriveva suxmercato e axitivo, da brividi. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (20 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Io questo discorso non lo capirò mai, limite mio.
> "Se punti sulla fisicità presumibilmente non hai fiducia nelle tue altre doti ergo hai scarsa autostima."
> Ma che nesso è? Se una donna è bella e punta sul proprio aspetto automaticamente o non ha qualità o è insicura e non ci punta?
> Magari non vuole scoprirsi in alcun modo dal punto di vista "interiore". Puntare sull'aspetto fisico mantiene la distanza con l'altro in un primo approccio. E se finalizzato a scopare senza interessi di conoscenza profonda, per me è pure giusto..e non implica non avere altre qualità o non crederci.
> ...


Invecchio e mi spiego sempre peggio.
Il punto del discorso è un altro secondo me
Primo non sono sicuro che lei cerchi solo cazzo. (se così fosse si sarebbe attaccata al primo che le fa un complimento).
Secondariamente non ho detto che lei sia scema e senza spessore ed è del tutto evidente che primariamente ci si approccia per la via della fisicità, ma se la hai letta, scrive che il tipo dovrebbe essere indotto a cederle per questo motivo, e francamente se dici che un uomo "deve" cederti perchèsei figa, a me personalmente sta cosa fa specie.

Questo secondo me eh, cose che ho letto e interpretato io tra le righe, la mia non vuole essere una predica alla signora, figuriamoci, rimane una impressione di una che cerca qualcosa nel posto sbagliato.


----------



## banshee (20 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Invecchio e mi spiego sempre peggio.
> Il punto del discorso è un altro secondo me
> Primo non sono sicuro che lei cerchi solo cazzo. (se così fosse si sarebbe attaccata al primo che le fa un complimento).
> Secondariamente non ho detto che lei sia scema e senza spessore ed è del tutto evidente che primariamente ci si approccia per la via della fisicità, ma se la hai letta, scrive che il tipo dovrebbe essere indotto a cederle per questo motivo, e francamente se dici che un uomo "deve" cederti perchèsei figa, a me personalmente sta cosa fa specie.
> ...


No tu non hai detto che è scema e senza spessore, hai detto che ti sembra con poca autostima e che gli uomini hanno il radar per le donne con scarsa autostima, e lo hai dedotto dal suo approcciarsi "col corpo". 
Poi io mi baso su quello che scrive e non sul retro pensiero, perché mi auguro vivamente che superati i 18 anni uno sia fuori dalla dinamica "cerco affetto ma per non scoprirmi faccio finta che cerco cazzo così prima ce casca poi lo conquisto". Se cerca altro oltre al cazzo e lo maschera da "scopare senza coinvolgimento", sarà poi un suo problema uscire dal recinto dei fiocchi come dice Ipazia.
Io prendo per buono che questo tizio se lo vuole portare a letto n volte e via, e l'approccio fisico mi pare pure cautelativo per sè.
Però comunque, facciamo finta che una (non tu, nuova utente, sto facendo un esempio) è scema e senza spessore ma ha un fisichetto da paura, puntare sul fisico mi pare la normalità.



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Salve sono una donna di 36 anni abbastanza bella che frequenta la palestra da qualche mese.... e dove si allena quotidianamente un bell' uomo sui 50 o meno che mi ha colpito particolarmente.... *c'è un piccolo problema. .. siamo sposati entrambi ma non è questo il dramma.* ..piuttosto lui non si decide a fare il primo passo ci guardiamo e poi lui ultimamente è molto ''galletto''ride con gli amici si mette in mostra x farsi guardare da me è più allegro. ..ma io vorrei un' azione concreta nei miei confronti capisco che qualcuno probabilmente conosca la moglie perché a quanto pare frequenta la palestra da moltissimi anni.....




E da queste frasi si capisce subito che persona sei, anzi, te lo voglio proprio dire:
una di bassissimo profilo, e la chiudo qui.


----------



## spleen (20 Dicembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> No tu non hai detto che è scema e senza spessore, hai detto che ti sembra con poca autostima e che gli uomini hanno il radar per le donne con scarsa autostima, e lo hai dedotto dal suo approcciarsi "col corpo".
> Poi io mi baso su quello che scrive e non sul retro pensiero, perché mi auguro vivamente che superati i 18 anni uno sia fuori dalla dinamica "cerco affetto ma per non scoprirmi faccio finta che cerco cazzo così prima ce casca poi lo conquisto". Se cerca altro oltre al cazzo e lo maschera da "scopare senza coinvolgimento", sarà poi un suo problema uscire dal recinto dei fiocchi come dice Ipazia.
> Io prendo per buono che questo tizio se lo vuole portare a letto n volte e via, e l'approccio fisico mi pare pure cautelativo per sè.
> Però comunque, facciamo finta che una (non tu, nuova utente, sto facendo un esempio) è scema e senza spessore ma ha un fisichetto da paura, puntare sul fisico mi pare la normalità.
> ...


Guarda ban, penso che tutti si approccino col fisico, primariamente, ma per dirla tutta credo che agli uomini non basti. La più grane figa, senza personalità trova sesso finchè vuole, forse, ma non credo da tutti gli uomini e non credo che ce ne siano molti disposti ad approfondire oltre a quello.
Il fascino non è una prerogativa dell'avvenenza.
Se una scrive che dopo un gioco di sguardi di intesa, qul signore "dovrà" capitolare e dopo la capitolazione è sua intenzione avviare una relazione basata sulle emozioni (e se non sbaglio è questo che lei ha scritto), permettimi di pensare che siamo ad una idea piuttosto riduttiva (per me) di un rapporto.
Quanto all' autostima a me è sempre sembrato ( a me eh ) che se cerchi poco e sei disposto a dare poco nei rapporti, significa che poco stimi te o gli altri, con il beneficio che io posso pure sbagliarmi eh...
Il punto centrale però è su quello che lei cerca e partendo dal presupposto che uno cerca quello di cui ha bisogno mi chiedo se lei abbia bisogno solo di c.
Secondo me no.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Salve sono una donna di 36 anni abbastanza bella che frequenta la palestra da qualche mese.... e dove si allena quotidianamente un bell' uomo sui 50 o meno che mi ha colpito particolarmente.... c'è un piccolo problema. .. siamo sposati entrambi ma non è questo il dramma. ..piuttosto lui non si decide a fare il primo passo ci guardiamo e poi lui ultimamente è molto ''galletto''ride con gli amici si mette in mostra x farsi guardare da me è più allegro. ..ma io vorrei un' azione concreta nei miei confronti capisco che qualcuno probabilmente conosca la moglie perché a quanto pare frequenta la palestra da moltissimi anni.....



Sono io!



Nefertiti ha detto:


> No no la moglie non frequenta x fortuna.......



Non sono io!


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti servono consigli.    ti serve prendere da parte quest'uomo, *ficcargli la lingua in bocca e vedere se si sveglia.*
> 
> 
> altrimenti cambia obbiettivo, perchè a questo non interessi.



Se sono io fallo  e capitolo.
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

Ciao e benvenuta!!

Ho studiato attentamente la situazione, e secondo me c'è un problema di comunicazione fra di voi.

Ricostruiamo con calma:
Lui ti punta e fa il galletto (chicchiricchiii) che è un atteggiamento che in genere fa un po ridere i polli (e le pollastre) aspettandosi di ritorno atteggiamento riconducibile a esclamazioni ammirate e estasiate (ooooohhhh ... Hmmmmm..)

Tu invece gli restituisci la risata della pollastra divertita (ahahahahah) 

Il risultato? Lui si smonta e si pianta li

È un circolo vizioso

O cambi atteggiamento tu o cambia atteggiamento lui


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti... un uomo a 50 anni può anche essere timido, può non avere desiderio di crearsi casini abbordando le donne nella palestra dove va da anni e dove è conosciuto, può non avere ancora desiderio di tradire la moglie, ma non è che non ti vede...
Ti vede sì, ma se ne resta al suo posto, perché comunque, al di là di quello che è, semplicemente non è in caccia.
Tu invece lo sei e hai già deciso che lui sarà la tua preda.
Quindi... 
O ti butti tu o te ne resti nel tuo limbo a immaginarti un suo improbabile approccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sono io!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Se sono io fallo  e capitolo.
> Grazie in anticipo.


:risata: m'hai fatto morì !!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta!!
> 
> Ho studiato attentamente la situazione, e secondo me c'è un problema di comunicazione fra di voi.
> 
> ...


Non sarai mica tu ?


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

... e aggiungo una mia considerazione.
Non è che se una donna decide di rendersi disponibile, automaticamente l'uomo oggetto delle sue attenzioni nascoste immediatamente si accorge di lei e diventa "cacciatore".
Non funziona così.
L'uomo può anche fare il piacione, con lei e con l'altra, quella brutta, così come con gli amici, ma questo non ha alcun significato.
E' il suo modo di relazionarsi con gli altri, che non significa affatto che lui si renderà disponibile nei termini che noi vogliamo.
E' chi ha deciso che vuole una storia con un'altra persona che deve fare il primo passo.
Che sia uomo o donna poco importa oggi, sono le motivazioni che definiscono chi gestirà l'approccio.
Non vedo perché una donna (ma anche un uomo) molto motivati debbano stare ad aspettare il miracolo divino.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sarai mica tu ?


Io in genere in palestra faccio un po cosi come atteggiamento... Chissà


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io in genere in palestra faccio un po cosi come atteggiamento... Chissà


:carneval: StupiTino !!!!


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Si capisco...ma non sono quel genere di donna..





Nefertiti ha detto:


> In questo momento posso giocarmi solo una carta quella della fisicità e sperare di rispecchiare i suoi canoni estetici...suscitargli delle emozioni forti.. x poi giocare la carta del cervello.... e poi si vedrà



:rotfl:

Ditemi che è uno scherzo e che la nostra in realtà ha 15 anni. Ho letto velocemente ma quanto basta per avere conferme, vivaddio, che fortunatamente non tutti gli uomini sono come vengono descritti abitualmente. 
Quanta miseria emotiva c'è dietro il puntare solo sulla fisicità? A 36 anni poi. Tenere l'asticella così bassa parla di sè come non mai e se lui è poco poco evoluto ad un livello superiore, con il genere di donna che qui chiede consigli per farselo neanche si sogna di impelagarsi. Lui gioca un po' con gli sguardi tanto per passare il tempo, lei assembla film a casaccio. Questo è quanto.


----------



## Carola (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se sono io fallo  e capitolo.
> Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## JON (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Salve sono una donna di 36 anni abbastanza bella che frequenta la palestra da qualche mese.... e dove si allena quotidianamente un bell' uomo sui 50 o meno che mi ha colpito particolarmente.... c'è un piccolo problema. .. siamo sposati entrambi ma non è questo il dramma. ..piuttosto lui non si decide a fare il primo passo ci guardiamo e poi lui ultimamente è molto ''galletto''ride con gli amici si mette in mostra x farsi guardare da me è più allegro. ..ma io vorrei un' azione concreta nei miei confronti capisco che qualcuno probabilmente conosca la moglie perché a quanto pare frequenta la palestra da moltissimi anni.....


Ha qualche problema nella gestione dell'approccio, potrebbe essere timidezza, mancanza di esperienza o semplicemente che si limita al flirt perché non può ipotizzare alcun risvolto sessuale con te. Ha difficoltà oggettive che potrebbero essere legate  ad una sua  incapacità o alla consapevolezza dei rischi che eventuali sviluppi potrebbero comportare.

Proprio perché, in qualche modo, gli interessi, resta a distanza e in soggezione per le difficoltà di cui sopra. La conferma ce l'hai col comportamento che adotta con l'altra donna e con la quale riesce ad avere confidenza perché evidentemente con lei si sente a suo agio. Ma non è un caso, con lei non sente di doversi sentire all'altezza di un confronto che vada oltre la semplice conoscenza del tutto scevra da altre implicazioni. Con te invece è distaccato, allo stesso tempo cerca di farsi notare nel modo che gli resta più facile, potrebbe essere insicurezza, anche profonda, oppure non intende consciamente andare oltre.

Insomma, una marea di puttanate. Ma fai finta che non l'ho detto.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Ditemi che è uno scherzo e che la nostra in realtà ha 15 anni. Ho letto velocemente ma quanto basta per avere conferme, vivaddio, che fortunatamente non tutti gli uomini sono come vengono descritti abitualmente.
> *Quanta miseria emotiva c'è dietro il puntare solo sulla fisicità? A 36 anni poi*. Tenere l'asticella così bassa parla di sè come non mai e se lui è poco poco evoluto ad un livello superiore, con il genere di donna che qui chiede consigli per farselo neanche si sogna di impelagarsi. Lui gioca un po' con gli sguardi tanto per passare il tempo, lei assembla film a casaccio. Questo è quanto.


Non si sono conosciuti a un circolo letterario o di appassionati di cinema d'autore.
Sono in palestra, il tempio (per molti) della fisicità (e dell'approccio coerente).
Dalla mia limitata esperienza direi che lei è nella media di tante 40/50enni che frequentano palestre generiche per mantenere il tono muscolare o per dimagrire (ma sempre per ragioni estetiche, comunque) e che prima o poi trovano il "tipo" che le fa salire gli ormoni e riscoprire "emozioni perdute".


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :risata: m'hai fatto morì !!!!!


Anche a me :rotfl:

Comunque a me le persone adulte che creano castelli con pezzi di nulla fanno triSctezza. Ieri pubblico un ricordo su fb con un tipo, cinquantenne guarda caso e conoscenza di palestra, senza nessun obiettivo, tanto perchè mi è scappato il click, e quello parte in privato con messaggi su quanto sono fantastica :rotfl:e chiedendosi in quanti me lo diranno . Mò, acclarato che a parte mio marito non me lo dice nessuno, si sarà fatto un film tutto suo sol perchè ci scambiamo uno sguardo e un saluto tra lo spogliatoio e la sala cardio? Ma per favore, cresciamo va.


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non si sono conosciuti a un circolo letterario o di appassionati di cinema d'autore.
> Sono in palestra, il tempio (per molti) della fisicità (e dell'approccio coerente).
> Dalla mia limitata esperienza direi che lei è nella media di tante 40/50enni che frequentano palestre generiche per mantenere il tono muscolare o per dimagrire (ma sempre per ragioni estetiche, comunque) e che prima o poi trovano il "tipo" che le fa salire gli ormoni e riscoprire "emozioni perdute".


Si, è nella media, ma mi fa trisctezza lo stesso. Stamattina sono in modalità acida senza motivo, mi corigerò in corso d'opera 

Comunque il frequentare una palestra non implica dimenticare il cervello a casa.


----------



## trilobita (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non si sono conosciuti a un circolo letterario o di appassionati di cinema d'autore.
> Sono in palestra, il tempio (per molti) della fisicità (e dell'approccio coerente).
> Dalla mia limitata esperienza direi che lei è nella media di tante 40/50enni che frequentano palestre generiche per mantenere il tono muscolare o per dimagrire (ma sempre per ragioni estetiche, comunque) e che prima o poi trovano il "tipo" che le fa salire gli ormoni e riscoprire "emozioni perdute".


Non sapevo che la palestra fosse il supermercato del cazzo per le donne.ma poi gli fanno lo scontrino?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche a me :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque a me le persone adulte che creano castelli con pezzi di nulla fanno triSctezza. Ieri pubblico un ricordo su fb con un tipo, cinquantenne guarda caso e conoscenza di palestra, senza nessun obiettivo, tanto perchè mi è scappato il click, e quello parte in privato con messaggi su quanto sono fantastica :rotfl:e chiedendosi in quanti me lo diranno . Mò, acclarato che a parte mio marito non me lo dice nessuno, si sarà fatto un film tutto suo sol perchè ci scambiamo uno sguardo e un saluto tra lo spogliatoio e la sala cardio? Ma per favore, cresciamo va.


:rotfl::rotfl:Maroooo' comunque sei stupenda quindi oltre tuo marito te lo dico io ... Tze Tze ... Ciccia fammi sapere quando sei libera per 2 chiacchiere


----------



## JON (20 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche a me :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque a me le persone adulte che creano castelli con pezzi di nulla fanno triSctezza. *Ieri pubblico un ricordo su fb con un tipo, cinquantenne *guarda caso e conoscenza di palestra, senza nessun obiettivo, tanto perchè mi è scappato il click, e quello parte in privato con messaggi su quanto sono fantastica :rotfl:e chiedendosi in quanti me lo diranno . Mò, acclarato che a parte mio marito non me lo dice nessuno, si sarà fatto un film tutto suo sol perchè ci scambiamo uno sguardo e un saluto tra lo spogliatoio e la sala cardio? Ma per favore, cresciamo va.


Cioè, per sbaglio? Che tipo di ricordo?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si, è nella media, ma mi fa trisctezza lo stesso. Stamattina sono in modalità acida senza motivo, mi corigerò in corso d'opera
> 
> Comunque il frequentare una palestra non implica dimenticare il cervello a casa.


Madonna !!!! io ieri sera ho avuto 5 minuti di scazzo inenarrabili :rotfl:sarà l'atmosfera natalizia


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non sapevo che la palestra fosse il supermercato del cazzo per le donne.ma poi gli fanno lo scontrino?


Èmbe io vado solo quando fanno le promozioni prendi 3 paghi 2 :rofl:


----------



## JON (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Èmbe io vado solo quando fanno le promozioni prendi 3 paghi 2 :rofl:


Si, ma guarda la scadenza.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

:spiderman:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma guarda la scadenza.


Quella sempre e pure la materia prima che deve essere DOP o IGP


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :spiderman:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non sapevo che la palestra fosse il supermercato del cazzo per le donne.ma poi gli fanno lo scontrino?


No, è tutto in nero.
Non so neppure se c'è il premio fedeltà.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

quoto [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION] in toto
continua tu oggi sono in coma e non riesco a formulare un pensiero che abbia un senso (non che quando sono più sveglia mi riesca meglio eh )


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto @_Andrea Lila_ in toto
> continua tu oggi sono in coma e non riesco a formulare un pensiero che abbia un senso (non che quando sono più sveglia mi riesca meglio eh )


La smetti di fare le ore piccole ??!!!


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche a me :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque a me le persone adulte che creano castelli con pezzi di nulla fanno triSctezza. Ieri pubblico un ricordo su fb con un tipo, cinquantenne guarda caso e conoscenza di palestra, senza nessun obiettivo, tanto perchè mi è scappato il click, e quello parte in privato con messaggi su quanto sono fantastica :rotfl:e chiedendosi in quanti me lo diranno . Mò, acclarato che a parte mio marito non me lo dice nessuno, si sarà fatto un film tutto suo sol perchè ci scambiamo uno sguardo e un saluto tra lo spogliatoio e la sala cardio? Ma per favore, cresciamo va.



Vabbé, ci ha provato, in maniera un po' goffa.
Senza risultato, direi.
Che tipo di approccio avresti gradito maggiormente?
Diciamo, quale ti avrebbe infastidito di meno o ti sarebbe risultato più gradevole, pur non essendo interessata all'uomo in questione?
Tenendo conto che una (bella) donna non può pensare di escludere di ricevere approcci nella vita.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La smetti di fare le ore piccole ??!!!


.
Cena + festa aziendale
Dovrei rassegnarmi al fatto che ormai non ho più l'età


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Cena + festa aziendale
> Dovrei rassegnarmi al fatto che ormai non ho più l'età


Uuuhhuuu ancora sei una ragazzina quando ne avrei il doppio potrai lamentarti ... Ma poco :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Cioè, per sbaglio? Che tipo di ricordo?


Cena della palestra dell'anno scorso nel corso della quale ci siamo conosciuti. CapiTati allo stesso tavolo. Ma non ho condiviso per sbaglio, solo senza troppo riflettere.



danny ha detto:


> Vabbé, ci ha provato, in maniera un po' goffa.
> Senza risultato, direi.
> Che tipo di approccio avresti gradito maggiormente?
> Diciamo, quale ti avrebbe infastidito di meno o ti sarebbe risultato più gradevole, pur non essendo interessata all'uomo in questione?
> Tenendo conto che una (bella) donna non può pensare di escludere di ricevere approcci nella vita.


In realtà i complimenti fanno piacere a prescindere sempre e comunque, sarei ipocrita se affermassi il contrario, ciò che irrita leggermente è la lettura in termini di disponibilità a 360° di atteggiamenti semplicemento cordiali e dettati da simpatia generica.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Cena della palestra dell'anno scorso nel corso della quale ci siamo conosciuti. CapiTati allo stesso tavolo. Ma non ho condiviso per sbaglio, solo senza troppo riflettere.
> 
> 
> 
> In realtà i complimenti fanno piacere a prescindere sempre e comunque, sarei ipocrita se affermassi il contrario, ciò che irrita leggermente è la lettura in termini di disponibilità a 360° di atteggiamenti semplicemento cordiali e dettati da simpatia generica.



Non so, non credo sia lettura.
Piuttosto credo nel momento in cui tu piace una donna, poiché statisticamente tante di loro se ne stano ad aspettare la mossa dell'uomo, appena si apre uno spiraglio di confidenza da parte di lei si tenti un approccio che faccia comprendere un'eventuale disponibilità a un rapporto amoroso o sessuale.
Non c'è niente di male, fa parte del "gioco" tra uomini e donne.
C'è la volta che ti va male, come nel tuo caso, e allora chi ci ha provato  si mette il cuore in pace, e quella che ti va bene, come nel caso di  mia moglie.
Ma se io, uomo, escludo a priori qualsiasi approccio per evitare che si pensi che si è travisato un comportamento, praticamente mi tiro fuori dai giochi definitivamente.
Il che può essere una scelta qualora io non abbia interesse alcuno a gestire una relazione in quel momento, ma se sono in cerca (conditio sine qua non) con le ragazze che mi piacciono io ci provo. 
E a volte possono esserci delle sorprese, come nel caso di Nefertiti, che se ne sta lì bella bella ad aspettare, senza far nulla...


----------



## JON (20 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Cena della palestra dell'anno scorso nel corso della quale ci siamo conosciuti. CapiTati allo stesso tavolo. *Ma non ho condiviso per sbaglio, solo senza troppo riflettere.
> *
> 
> 
> ...*ciò che irrita leggermente è la lettura in termini di disponibilità a 360° di atteggiamenti semplicemento cordiali e dettati da simpatia generica*.


Un tantino strano, se permetti, da una donna notoriamente avvezza alla riflessione.

Non insinuo nulla, qualcosa la devo pensare, ma immagino che la foto ti rendesse quantomeno "giustizia".

PS: oggi è meglio se non penso


----------



## trilobita (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Èmbe io vado solo quando fanno le promozioni prendi 3 paghi 2 :rofl:


Miiiiiiii,Fiammetta!!
Tirchia sei...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Miiiiiiii,Fiammetta!!
> Tirchia sei...


Parsimoniosa


----------



## trilobita (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Parsimoniosa


Ogni primo sabato del mese oltre al 3x2,aggiungono un vecchietto viagramunito con l'orchite.Ricorda,ogni primo sabato...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ogni primo sabato del mese oltre al 3x2,aggiungono un vecchietto viagramunito con l'orchite.Ricorda,ogni primo sabato...


Ah ah ah ah ah ah ok il primo sabato di gennaio approfitto


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ogni primo sabato del mese oltre al 3x2,aggiungono un vecchietto viagramunito con l'orchite.Ricorda,ogni primo sabato...


No vabbè, ma il bonus rottamazione non fa testo.
Ci vogliono sconti veri!
Mica questi specchietti per le allodole (o altri volatili dello stesso ordine, se preferite)


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Ringrazio chi mi ha capita ed accetto le critiche.... ovviamente come dice qualcuno io ho conosciuto quest'uomo in un contesto free non posso mettermi a parlare di cultura...medicina. ..filosofia. ..letteratura ecc e poi con chi? Se al momento non c'è stato un approccio di tipo verbale! Risulterei noiosa quasi patetica...diamo il giusto peso alle situazioni ai luoghi....non conosco i gusti culturali del soggetto... lo sto studiando. ...lo lascio parlare con gli altri...ascoltare è una delle mie più grandi qualità!


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

[video=youtube;OsadwLPDhRU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsadwLPDhRU[/video]


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ringrazio chi mi ha capita ed accetto le critiche.... ovviamente come dice qualcuno io ho conosciuto quest'uomo in un contesto free non posso mettermi a parlare di cultura...medicina. ..filosofia. ..letteratura ecc e poi con chi? Se al momento non c'è stato un approccio di tipo verbale! Risulterei noiosa quasi patetica...diamo il giusto peso alle situazioni ai luoghi....non conosco i gusti culturali del soggetto... lo sto studiando. ...lo lascio parlare con gli altri...ascoltare è una delle mie più grandi qualità!


boh.   credo che tu sia talmente partita che non ti rendi nemmeno conto che stai parlando di gusti culturali relativamente ad un tizio che potrebbe essere un trucidone da falsity show e per ora l'unica cosa sicura è che non ti si fila di pezza.

peraltro deciditi, o punti tutto sulla fisicità o punti che vuoi andarci più piano e capire se il tipo è interessato ad una relazione.     occhio a non fare la figura dell'affamata, che una volta che ti hanno appiccicato l'etichetta in faccia, non te la levi più.


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Esattamente perplesso. .. ecco perché sto composta al mio posto senza fare nessuna mossa.... se c'è una cosa che mi distingue è l'essere donna a 360° potrei morire x un uomo ma non lo darei mai a vedere...


----------



## MariLea (20 Dicembre 2016)

Ecco brava. 
Poi non c'è una regola su chi deve fare il primo passo, lo fa chi se la sente, senza sentirsi obbligato.
Magari ci piace qualcuno, ma non riusciamo a dirlo... 
Se non te la senti, non ha senso che tu lo faccia, perché poi ti metterebbe a disagio con te stessa.
Prova solo a scherzare, magari punzecchiandolo, tipo quando inciampa su di te, buttandola sul ridere...


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Esattamente perplesso. .. ecco perché sto composta al mio posto senza fare nessuna mossa.... se c'è una cosa che mi distingue è l'essere donna a 360° potrei morire x un uomo ma non lo darei mai a vedere...


da retta ad un fesso.  cambia obbiettivo.    uno interessato, dopo 2 mesi almeno, un approccio lo avrebbe già tentato.-


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Non riesco a farmi capire... io punto sia sulla fisicità che inizialmente ci sta.... soprattutto se è un approccio puramente visivo basato solo sul ''ti guardo''se accadrà il ''ti parlo''puntero' anche sul cervello.... scusa ma se tu incontri una donna che non conosci e con la quale non hai mai parlato cosa ti colpisce ? Il pancreas? L'amigdala? La tiroide? O gli occhi le gambe  il viso ecc... po magari le parli ed è un fallimento ma intanto cosa ti spinge a presentarti? L aspetto fisico no?! Siamo diventati tutti moralisti!!


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> da retta ad un fesso.  cambia obbiettivo.    uno interessato, dopo 2 mesi almeno, un approccio lo avrebbe già tentato.-


Perplesso, sbaglio o questi due neppure si sono parlati finora?
Ma almeno scambiarci quattro parole, giusto per rompere il ghiaccio.
Poi il resto verrà da sè...


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ringrazio chi mi ha capita ed accetto le critiche.... ovviamente come dice qualcuno io ho conosciuto quest'uomo in un contesto free non posso mettermi a parlare di cultura...medicina. ..filosofia. ..letteratura ecc e poi con chi? *Se al momento non c'è stato un approccio di tipo verbale*! Risulterei noiosa quasi patetica...diamo il giusto peso alle situazioni ai luoghi....non conosco i gusti culturali del soggetto... lo sto studiando. ...lo lascio parlare con gli altri...ascoltare è una delle mie più grandi qualità!



Cioè vi siete (forse) solo scambiati degli sguardi (che poi non è detto che lui abbia neppure colto e che tu non abbia dato troppa importanza a certa gestualità).
Ma quattro chiacchiere sono... troppo?
Non è che tutte le ragazze, anche sconosciute, che nella mia vita mi hanno approcciato per parlare con me le ho giudicate affamate.
Una l'ho pure sposata.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Non riesco a farmi capire... io punto sia sulla fisicità che inizialmente ci sta.... soprattutto se è un approccio puramente visivo basato solo sul ''ti guardo''se accadrà il ''ti parlo''puntero' anche sul cervello.... scusa ma se tu incontri una donna che non conosci e con la quale non hai mai parlato cosa ti colpisce ? Il pancreas? L'amigdala? La tiroide? O gli occhi le gambe  il viso ecc... po magari le parli ed è un fallimento ma intanto cosa ti spinge a presentarti? L aspetto fisico no?! Siamo diventati tutti moralisti!!


.
Cosa c'entra il moralismo?
A me non interesserebbe mai un uomo senza averci parlato e l'interesse mi nasce conoscendolo
Non siamo tutti uguali
io se vedo un bell'uomo penso "che bell'uomo" non penso vorrei scoparci, se non facendo una battuta con le amiche
Tu parti da basi diverse, ma il moralismo non c'entra nulla


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Cioè vi siete (forse) solo scambiati degli sguardi (che poi non è detto che lui abbia neppure colto e che tu non abbia dato troppa importanza a certa gestualità).
> Ma quattro chiacchiere sono... troppo?
> Non è che tutte le ragazze, anche sconosciute, che nella mia vita mi hanno approcciato per parlare con me le ho giudicate affamate.
> Una l'ho pure sposata.


.
Ma soprattutto se uno ti guarda e basta e non si muove a me manco verrebbe la voglia di conoscerlo perchè do per scontato che non sia interessato
Vero che nel tempo ho capito che a molte donne basta davvero poco per essere convinte che uno se le scoperebbe.


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Non riesco a farmi capire... io punto sia sulla fisicità che inizialmente ci sta.... soprattutto se è un approccio puramente visivo basato solo sul ''ti guardo''se accadrà il ''ti parlo''puntero' anche sul cervello.... scusa ma se tu incontri una donna che non conosci e con la quale non hai mai parlato cosa ti colpisce ? Il pancreas? L'amigdala? La tiroide? O gli occhi le gambe  il viso ecc... po magari le parli ed è un fallimento ma intanto cosa ti spinge a presentarti? L aspetto fisico no?! Siamo diventati tutti moralisti!!


certo che vedo prima se la ragazza ha una scollatura importante come dico io o meno.   ma se dopo averla radiografata non mi faccio avanti, vuol dire che per N motivi non sono interessato a farmi avanti.

per attaccare bottone non serve nulla di complicato, stai in palestra, ti avvicini a lui chiedendo consigli per un esercizio e vedi se il bottone se lo fa attaccare e capisce che se si fa avanti, trova il cartello di strada spianata.

ed intanto che parlate di come fare gli addominali, capisci se sa articolare un concetto in italiano corretto.



danny ha detto:


> Perplesso, sbaglio o questi due neppure si sono parlati finora?
> Ma almeno scambiarci quattro parole, giusto per rompere il ghiaccio.
> Poi il resto verrà da sè...


ammetto che ora sono quasi curioso.


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Stiamo scendendo nella volgarità..... beh accetto anche questo! Scusate è così peccaminoso aver voglia di conoscere un uomo dal quale si è attratti?  Io non ho parlato di ''scoparci''vi ripeto non sono quel genere di donna


----------



## Piperita (20 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si, è nella media, ma mi fa trisctezza lo stesso. Stamattina sono in modalità acida senza motivo, mi corigerò in corso d'opera
> 
> *Comunque il frequentare una palestra non implica dimenticare il cervello a casa.*


Sì,ho deciso...mi iscrivo in palestra, visto che esiste la modalità "cervello a casa - corpo in palestra" la voglio sfruttare. Ho proprio bisogno di lasciare il cervello a casa, a volte va in corto e mi infastidisce parecchio


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Stiamo scendendo nella volgarità..... beh accetto anche questo! Scusate è così peccaminoso aver voglia di conoscere un uomo dal quale si è attratti?  Io non ho parlato di ''scoparci''vi ripeto non sono quel genere di donna


.
continui a vederci una morale che io non vedo
Io non riesco a dare consigli perchè non capisco l'attrazione per chi non conosci quindi non sono intervenuta
Però dal tuo racconto non ho capito cosa ti fa pensare che lui voglia consocerti


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Perplesso ti terrò informato tranquillo sulle prossime puntate ahahahahahaha


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Stiamo scendendo nella volgarità..... beh accetto anche questo! Scusate è così peccaminoso aver voglia di conoscere un uomo dal quale si è attratti?  Io non ho parlato di ''scoparci''vi ripeto non sono quel genere di donna


e che ce voi fa con sto tizio?   stai alzando un muro difensivo senza ragione, parlando di moralismo e peccato.

c'entrano fava moralismo e peccato.   c'entra il fatto che tu vedi un tizio che ti sorride e siccome il tizio che ti sorride ti piace, parti per la tangente.

più o neno tutti ti si è detto che un uomo interessato si fa avanti e non aspetta mesi. soprattutto perchè non ce lo hai descritto come un nerd timidone che non sa da che parte si comincia, ma come un gallo da palestra che verosimilmente la faccia per venirti a chiedere se ti va un caffè, ce l'ha.

voglio dire, questo sono 2 mesi che stai a mangiartelo con gli occhi e a malapena ti saluta.    un dubbio non ti viene?


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Infatti sono io che voglio conoscerlo..... e qualcosa mi fa pensare che lo vuole anche lui.... ha bisogno di tempo e l occasione giusta.... non è abituato a lanciarsi in situazioni complicate...... deve elaborare non tutti hanno la predisposizione e gli stessi tempi


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ringrazio chi mi ha capita ed accetto le critiche.... ovviamente come dice qualcuno io ho conosciuto quest'uomo in un contesto free non posso mettermi a parlare di cultura...medicina. ..filosofia. ..letteratura ecc e poi con chi? Se al momento non c'è stato un approccio di tipo verbale! Risulterei noiosa quasi patetica...diamo il giusto peso alle situazioni ai luoghi....non conosco i gusti culturali del soggetto... lo sto studiando. ...lo lascio parlare con gli altri...ascoltare è una delle mie più grandi qualità!


E sino ad ora ascoltandolo cosa hai capito di lui, che ti tipo di persona ti sembra ?


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Esattamente perplesso. .. ecco perché sto composta al mio posto senza fare nessuna mossa.... se c'è una cosa che mi distingue è l'*essere donna a 360° potrei morire x un uomo ma non lo darei mai a vedere*...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

perdona nefertiti...ma questo inno al masochismo emotivo femminile è scritto sul grande libro della vita?

...mi sa che non ho letto quel capitolo...

seriamente...ma che cosa vuol dire???

essere donna a 360° è uguale a struggersi per il desiderio ma negarlo fino alla spasimo??

Perchè? 
Cosa c'è di funzionale in questo? 
A cosa serve?


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

No non mi saluta..... accenna un sorriso tirato.... è come se mi temesse.... boh!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No vabbè, ma il bonus rottamazione non fa testo.
> Ci vogliono sconti veri!
> Mica questi specchietti per le allodole (o altri volatili dello stesso ordine, se preferite)


 ma sai com'è quando si fanno le promozioni nel buglio e dei prodotti ci si infila anche il prodotto cariatide nella speranza che ci sia un estimatore/ trice che apprezzi e " acquisti" :carneval:


----------



## MariLea (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Stiamo scendendo nella volgarità..... beh accetto anche questo! Scusate è così peccaminoso aver voglia di conoscere un uomo dal quale si è attratti?  Io non ho parlato di ''scoparci''vi ripeto non sono quel genere di donna


Parli da donna bella abituata a quelli che ci provano e stanno ad insistere nel tempo fino a convincerti 
Ma questo tizio in palestra ha parecchi amici ed si dà il caso che sia pure sposato... non può.
O instauri almeno un rapporto di conoscenza o guardi altrove.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> No non mi saluta..... accenna un sorriso tirato.... è come se mi temesse.... boh!



.
Ma uno che si comporta così come fai a pensare che sia interessato?
Sarà che io non lo penso nemmeno quando accade molto di più e a volte anche quando è troppo tardi ma mi sembra che tu voli un po' troppo


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Beh sono solo due mesi....altri due mesi e mi faccio passare la sbornia


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Infatti sono io che voglio conoscerlo..... e qualcosa mi fa pensare che lo vuole anche lui.... ha bisogno di tempo e l occasione giusta.... non è abituato a lanciarsi in situazioni complicate...... deve elaborare non tutti hanno la predisposizione e gli stessi tempi


famme capì na cosa, tu a questo manco c'hai parlato e sai già tutte ste cose?   ma ce stai a cojonà?


ma fai sempre così quando ti piace qualcuno?


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Peggio x lui ;-)


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Con questa richiesta di attirerai l'ira di molti che vorranno farti riflettere sul senso del matrimonio, del tradimento e perfino della vita.....che vorranno analizzarti e capire queste tue necessità.....sei pronta a tutto ciò?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben molto riflessiva non appare...


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ha qualche problema nella gestione dell'approccio, potrebbe essere timidezza, mancanza di esperienza o semplicemente che si limita al flirt perché non può ipotizzare alcun risvolto sessuale con te. Ha difficoltà oggettive che potrebbero essere legate  ad una sua  incapacità o alla consapevolezza dei rischi che eventuali sviluppi potrebbero comportare.
> 
> Proprio perché, in qualche modo, gli interessi, resta a distanza e in soggezione per le difficoltà di cui sopra. La conferma ce l'hai col comportamento che adotta con l'altra donna e con la quale riesce ad avere confidenza perché evidentemente con lei si sente a suo agio. Ma non è un caso, con lei non sente di doversi sentire all'altezza di un confronto che vada oltre la semplice conoscenza del tutto scevra da altre implicazioni. Con te invece è distaccato, allo stesso tempo cerca di farsi notare nel modo che gli resta più facile, potrebbe essere insicurezza, anche profonda, oppure non intende consciamente andare oltre.
> 
> *Insomma, una marea di puttanate*. Ma fai finta che non l'ho detto.


...mi ero preoccupata...poi il neretto mi ha rinfrancata


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Esattamente perplesso. .. ecco perché sto composta al mio posto senza fare nessuna mossa.... se c'è una cosa che mi distingue è l'essere donna a 360° potrei morire x un uomo ma non lo darei mai a vedere...


Ammazza sei teutonica, mai un cedimento ? 

Io non sono così brava


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ecco brava.
> Poi non c'è una regola su chi deve fare il primo passo, lo fa chi se la sente, senza sentirsi obbligato.
> Magari ci piace qualcuno, ma non riusciamo a dirlo...
> Se non te la senti, non ha senso che tu lo faccia, perché poi ti metterebbe a disagio con te stessa.
> Prova solo a scherzare, magari punzecchiandolo, tipo quando inciampa su di te, buttandola sul ridere...


Ma ciao   Todos bien senorita ?


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Perplesso mi piace uno ogni 15 anni circa né ho 36 fatti due conti..... ho già detto ho gusti parecchio difficili.... preferisco stare sola piuttosto.... ma quando mi capita... si può ritenere fortunato


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ringrazio chi mi ha capita ed accetto le critiche.... ovviamente come dice qualcuno io ho conosciuto quest'uomo in un contesto free non posso mettermi a parlare di cultura...medicina. ..filosofia. ..letteratura ecc e poi con chi? Se al momento non c'è stato un approccio di tipo verbale! Risulterei noiosa quasi patetica...diamo il giusto peso alle situazioni ai luoghi....non conosco i gusti culturali del soggetto... lo sto studiando. ...lo lascio parlare con gli altri...ascoltare è una delle mie più grandi qualità!


E che dice quando lo ascolti che parla con gli altri?
A voce alta immagino...
Di che parla..?

Non so.. Calcio, ippica, politica...


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> famme capì na cosa, tu a questo manco c'hai parlato e sai già tutte ste cose?   *ma ce stai a cojonà?*
> 
> 
> ma fai sempre così quando ti piace qualcuno?


.
hai reminiscenze romane


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> No non mi saluta..... accenna un sorriso tirato.... è come se mi temesse.... boh!



Ma ce l'avrete un argomento qualsiasi per attaccare discorso?
Ti stai facendo seghe mentali inutilmente!
Non è che tu ora hai una scritta sulla tuta "Mi piaci un casino, cagami" e quello passa e fa finta di niente.
Tu stai facendo finta di niente, e pretendi che lui che magari finora non si è accorto di te, o neppure pensa di piacerti, faccia qualcosa.
Quattro chiacchiere, sei in palestra, mica dal dentista.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Non riesco a farmi capire... io punto sia sulla fisicità che inizialmente ci sta.... soprattutto se è un approccio puramente visivo basato solo sul ''ti guardo''se accadrà il ''ti parlo''puntero' anche sul cervello.... scusa ma se tu incontri una donna che non conosci e con la quale non hai mai parlato cosa ti colpisce ? Il pancreas? L'amigdala? La tiroide? O gli occhi le gambe  il viso ecc... po magari le parli ed è un fallimento ma intanto cosa ti spinge a presentarti? L aspetto fisico no?! Siamo diventati tutti moralisti!!


Ma certo che l'aspetto fisico colpisce come un atteggimento o un modo di fare 

però il punto credo  sia ora che visivamente parlando vi siete piaciuti, come si procede ? 

Tu hai scritto che non sei una che approccia per prima, lui per ora nicchia ...


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Si a voce alta ultimamente.... argomenti stupidi.... pur di parlare e farsi sentire e sorride


----------



## trilobita (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma sai com'è quando si fanno le promozioni nel buglio e dei prodotti ci si infila anche il prodotto cariatide nella speranza che ci sia un estimatore/ trice che apprezzi e " acquisti" :carneval:


Ma va..semplicemente sono disponibile solo il primo sabato del mese,poi ho altri impegni...


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> *Parli da donna bella abituata a quelli che ci provano e stanno ad insistere nel tempo fino a convincerti*
> Ma questo tizio in palestra ha parecchi amici ed si dà il caso che sia pure sposato... non può.
> O instauri almeno un rapporto di conoscenza o guardi altrove.


te dici? :thinking::thinking:

e ciao! (tutto bene?)


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Stiamo scendendo nella volgarità..... beh accetto anche questo! Scusate è così peccaminoso aver voglia di conoscere un uomo dal quale si è attratti?  Io non ho parlato di ''scoparci''vi ripeto non sono quel genere di donna


Volgarità sarebbe scoparci ? Vabbè rettifichiamo avere rapporti intimi ma la sostanza non cambia


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì,ho deciso...mi iscrivo in palestra, visto che esiste la modalità "cervello a casa - corpo in palestra" la voglio sfruttare. Ho proprio bisogno di lasciare il cervello a casa, a volte va in corto e mi infastidisce parecchio


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Perplesso mi piace uno ogni 15 anni circa né ho 36 fatti due conti..... ho già detto ho gusti parecchio difficili.... preferisco stare sola piuttosto.... ma quando mi capita... si può ritenere fortunato


No, dai, fortunato un , manco gli parli...
Cioè visto che questo è il secondo che ti piace della tua vita, e comprendo che non sia facile sbloccarsi, qui non si combina nulla anche stavolta.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Infatti sono io che voglio conoscerlo..... e qualcosa mi fa pensare che lo vuole anche lui.... ha bisogno di tempo e l occasione giusta.... non è abituato a lanciarsi in situazioni complicate...... deve elaborare non tutti hanno la predisposizione e gli stessi tempi


Questo che affermi lo hai intuito o te ne ha parlato qualcuno ( di lui  )


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Cmq vi ringrazio tutti x i preziosi consigli. ..critiche ecc tutte costruttive


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> No non mi saluta..... accenna un sorriso tirato.... è come se mi temesse.... boh!


Sorriso tirato? Pensavo imbarazzato


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Intuizione Fiammetta.... studio i comportamenti la gestualità...i suoi cambiamenti in questi mesi


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Cmq vi ringrazio tutti x i preziosi consigli. ..critiche ecc tutte costruttive


ma io ero curiosa della questione donna a 360°...seriamente. Che intendi?


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Tirato x l imbarazzo


----------



## MariLea (20 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> te dici? :thinking::thinking:
> 
> e ciao! (tutto bene?)


Penso che le donne belle sono allenate a scansare e scartare più che a farsi avanti 
Ciao Ipazia bella


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Intuizione Fiammetta.... studio i comportamenti la gestualità...i suoi cambiamenti in questi mesi


ok  

Comunque ci sono anche quello timidi, magari in gruppo fa il macho ma poi non se la sente di approcciare


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Tirato x l imbarazzo


Imbarazzo de che?

De vede una in palestra.. Che fa cyclette.??


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Donna 360° mi piace essere corteggiata..... non mi piace rincorrere mi piace la distinzione dei ruoli.... l' uomo cacciatore... se devo rincorrere io perdo interesse... ho un mio stile di vita che va dall' abbigliamento... al trucco.... alla gestualità.... una filosofia di vita l' essere donna è uno stato primordiale...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Penso che le donne belle sono allenate a scansare e scartare più che a farsi avanti
> Ciao Ipazia bella


Ecco il mio problema!
:lipstick:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Donna 360° mi piace essere corteggiata..... non mi piace rincorrere mi piace la distinzione dei ruoli.... l' uomo cacciatore... se devo rincorrere io perdo interesse... ho un mio stile di vita che va dall' abbigliamento... al trucco.... alla gestualità.... una filosofia di vita l' essere donna è uno stato primordiale...


Ecco il tuo problema.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

...ieri faceva il galletto... Oggi sorride imbarazzato...

Un galletto imbarazzato

Che tipo simpatico deve essere. Vorrei conoscerlo ..


----------



## patroclo (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Stiamo scendendo nella volgarità..... beh accetto anche questo! Scusate è così peccaminoso aver voglia di conoscere un uomo dal quale si è attratti?  *Io non ho parlato di ''scoparci''*vi ripeto non sono quel genere di donna



........vabbè.......ma se ammazzi la discussione così non c'è più gusto..........


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Penso che le donne belle sono allenate a scansare e scartare più che a farsi avanti
> Ciao Ipazia bella


Ciao cara! 

e io che mi diletto in entrambe le pratiche? :carneval:


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio imbarazzato perché evidentemente fa pensieri peccaminosi ahahahahahaha


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma va..semplicemente sono disponibile solo il primo sabato del mese,poi ho altri impegni...


Ah ah ah ah ah ma parlavi di te ah ah ah ah ah ah spiritoso


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2016)

vedi la ragazza  è fortunata in palestra si parla , io in piscina se lo faccio bevo e non il vino:carneval:, però di differenza c'è che da noi  le ragazze non nascondono niente sai il costume è veritiero di difetti e pregi


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fa il galletto nel senso che prima era cupo serio.... ora sorride.... gira x la sala attrezzi lancia sguardi ed è contento


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Donna 360° mi piace essere corteggiata..... non mi piace rincorrere mi piace la distinzione dei ruoli.... l' uomo cacciatore... se devo rincorrere io perdo interesse... ho un mio stile di vita che va dall' abbigliamento... al trucco.... alla gestualità.... una filosofia di vita l' essere donna è uno stato primordiale...


Distinzione dei ruoli?

Uomo cacciatore e donna cacciata? 

E' un'arte essere preda......e dubito dipenda dai ruoli...

Mi incuriosisce seriamente questo discorso. 

Io sono femmina. Mi piace immensamente cacciare. Adoro l'adrenalina e l'odore. 
Ma la preda...se si limita ad star ferma e aspettare mi annoia. E la lascio lì.

Nessuna adrenalina, nessuna intensità, nessun odore o scambio...nessuna attivazione...

Nessun istinto predatorio che fluisce...

Che preda sei nefertiti?


----------



## MariLea (20 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco il mio problema!
> :lipstick:


E quando capita quello che non se la fila più di tanto (che a volte è anche una tecnica eh!) si incaponiscono (ma come si permette!!!) 
e tu ne sai qualcosa? :rotfl:


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ok
> 
> Comunque ci sono anche quello timidi, magari in gruppo fa il macho ma poi non se la sente di approcciare


Sono io!


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Donna 360° mi piace essere corteggiata..... non mi piace rincorrere mi piace la distinzione dei ruoli.... *l' uomo cacciatore.*.. se devo rincorrere io perdo interesse... ho un mio stile di vita che va dall' abbigliamento... al trucco.... alla gestualità.... una filosofia di vita l' essere donna è uno stato primordiale...



Non sono io!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sono io!


Vabbè se ci troviamo a cena ti approccio io così si taglia la testa al toro


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

[MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono io!


:rotfl:Ma che stai a fa un test ?


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sono io!





danny ha detto:


> Non sono io!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

tu sei uno bello da cacciare....lasciatelo dire!


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi la ragazza  è fortunata in palestra si parla , io in piscina se lo faccio bevo e non il vino:carneval:, però di differenza c'è che da noi  le ragazze non nascondono niente sai il costume è veritiero di difetti e pregi


Io in piscina non ho conosciuto nessuna.
Anzi no, c'era una che per due volte mi ha visto mi è venuta incontro mi ha quasi abbracciato e mi ha salutato.
Penso fosse senza occhiali perché poi ha confessato di avermi scambiato per un altro quando io sono rimasto titubante.
Due volte?
Almeno lo deduco.
Dimostrava poco più di 20 anni per cui ho evitato di approfondire la questione.
Poi non l'ho vista più.


----------



## MariLea (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono io!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè se ci troviamo a cena ti approccio io così si taglia la testa al toro


Sì, mi sembra corretto.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Skorpio imbarazzato perché evidentemente fa pensieri peccaminosi ahahahahahaha


Aàh!! Quindi ammette il sudicio...

Ehn... Insomma... Il galletto...

Quel tale li...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Stiamo andando O.T. però ognuno si comporta in modo diverso in situazioni diverse.
Magari c'è pure chi (stolto!) da sposato evita le donne a 360 gradi.


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Che preda sono? Niente di difficile.... aspetto solo la prima mossa poi sono una sorpresa dietro l'altra


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Che preda sono? Niente di difficile.... aspetto solo la prima mossa poi *sono una sorpresa dietro l'altra*


niente di difficile?  

e che vuol dire?

edit: ti ho riletta e mi è venuto in mente l'ovetto kinder :rotfl::rotflscherzo nefertiti, eh)


----------



## MariLea (20 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stiamo andando O.T. però ognuno si comporta in modo diverso in situazioni diverse.
> Magari c'è pure chi (stolto!) da sposato evita le donne a 360 gradi.


Già a 180 è impegnativo... è sufficiente la metà :mosking:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Che preda sono? Niente di difficile.... aspetto solo la prima mossa poi sono una sorpresa dietro l'altra


ah bene per lui, se si decide però


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ma che stai a fa un test ?





ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> tu sei uno bello da cacciare....lasciatelo dire!


... test riuscito.


No scherzi a parte e ringraziando Ipazia di cui penso la medesima cosa, io sono timido (mi è stato detto e non lo nego), per cui posso comprendere (e vedere) certe difficoltà nell'approccio...
In più sono sposato, ho dei sensi di colpa tutto sommato abbastanza vivaci che aspettano solo di essere disseppelliti, non so mentire e credo di essere fuggito di fronte a alcune occasioni nella mia vita per la consapevolezza di incapacità di gestione delle stesse...
Gli uomini non sono tutti cacciatori come si pretende da Nefertiti, fortunatamente siamo più complessi di quanto veniamo definiti nell'immaginario comune e ognuno di noi merita un differente approccio.
Ma che comunque deve esserci... stare a guardarsi, cogliendo le sfumature del saluto, è un inutile spreco di tempo.


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah bene per lui, se si decide però


Esattamente ;-)


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Un tantino strano, se permetti, da una donna notoriamente avvezza alla riflessione.
> 
> Non insinuo nulla, qualcosa la devo pensare, ma immagino che la foto ti rendesse quantomeno "giustizia".
> 
> PS: oggi è meglio se non penso


No, no, pensa pure. In realtà è una foto in cui sto bene; magari l'ho riproposta per pura vanità. Anzi, a pensarci bene, forse è proprio così. 



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ringrazio chi mi ha capita ed accetto le critiche.... ovviamente come dice qualcuno io ho conosciuto quest'uomo in un contesto free non posso mettermi a parlare di cultura...medicina. ..filosofia. ..letteratura ecc e poi con chi? Se al momento non c'è stato un approccio di tipo verbale! Risulterei noiosa quasi patetica...diamo il giusto peso alle situazioni ai luoghi....non conosco i gusti culturali del soggetto... lo sto studiando. ...lo lascio parlare con gli altri...ascoltare è una delle mie più grandi qualità!


Ma cosa c'entra lo spessore culturale? Costui ti fila il minimo sindacale per avere il ritorno che probabilmente desiderava tanto per dimostrare a se stesso che je la fa quando vuole e con chi vuole. Tu ci sei cascata con tutte le scarpe e ti struggi immobile anelando un cenno qualsiasi che ogni tanto concede per tenere viva la fiammella. Fine della puntata.



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Esattamente perplesso. .. ecco perché sto composta al mio posto senza fare nessuna mossa.... se c'è una cosa che mi distingue è l'essere donna a 360° potrei morire x un uomo ma non lo darei mai a vedere...





Nefertiti ha detto:


> No non mi saluta..... accenna un sorriso tirato.... è come se mi temesse.... boh!





Nefertiti ha detto:


> Beh sono solo due mesi....altri due mesi e mi faccio passare la sbornia





Nefertiti ha detto:


> Si a voce alta ultimamente.... argomenti stupidi.... pur di parlare e farsi sentire e sorride





Nefertiti ha detto:


> Donna 360° mi piace essere corteggiata..... non mi piace rincorrere mi piace la distinzione dei ruoli.... l' uomo cacciatore... se devo rincorrere io perdo interesse... ho un mio stile di vita che va dall' abbigliamento... al trucco.... alla gestualità.... una filosofia di vita l' essere donna è uno stato primordiale...



Onestamente non so deve mettere le mani per rispondere ad ogni tua affermazione che mi scatena un putiferio di cose da dire. Bon, magari mi limito a qualche domanda che è meglio: per esempio mi accodo ad Ipazia sul concetto di donna che non deve chiedere mai perchè gira a 360° ; poi pensi che ti tema addirittura. Minchia, ma quanto ti ritieni super per arrivare a tanto? E da questo si capisce l'attesa. L'imperatrice lancia sguardi, origlia, studia la preda ma non sia mai che si muova perchè non è quel genere di donna. Cioè ci scoperebbe se lui la filasse ma non approccia quattro chiacchiere. Surreale veramente.


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io in piscina non ho conosciuto nessuna.
> Anzi no, c'era una che per due volte mi ha visto mi è venuta incontro mi ha quasi abbracciato e mi ha salutato.
> Penso fosse senza occhiali perché poi ha confessato di avermi scambiato per un altro quando io sono rimasto titubante.
> Due volte?
> ...


.
conosciute parecchie ragazze ma come ben sai passo per il nonno dato che lo sono sia nell'aspetto che nella stazza:up:.
Non infastidisco ma ammiro  tanto con gli occhi , senza farmene accorgere , ammiro , pensa che le ragazze dato che sono giovani non hanno cellulite solo casi sporadici, ma se capiti di fianco alle corsie di acquagin li se ne vedono delle belle , tutte li a muoversi saltellando e vedi la ciccia che fluttua come un onda , ma è sempre uno spettacolo perchè la donna anche in quei frangenti è uno spettacolo , che ti devo dire  la donna con le sue curve ispira sempre :up:
Tanto lì rimane lo stesso non ingrassa , che dici sono lascivo?


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Grazie x Imperatrice


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stiamo andando O.T. però ognuno si comporta in modo diverso in situazioni diverse.
> Magari c'è pure chi (stolto!) da sposato *evita le donne a 360 gradi*.


Io di solito oltre i 60 non vado perché si rovinano.
Anche con i giri non oltre gli 800.
Per il resto, purtroppo esistete ed è dura... molto dura, far finta di niente.
Però basta essere antipatici (e come timido lo si diventa naturalmente), non cagarle troppo che dopo un po' si incazzano tutte e il risultato lo si porta a casa lo stesso...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Esattamente ;-)


Beh speriamo allora che il bello addormentato si dia una svegliata


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io di solito oltre i 60 non vado perché si rovinano.
> Anche con i giri non oltre gli 800.
> Per il resto, purtroppo esistete ed è dura... molto dura, far finta di niente.
> Però basta essere antipatici (e come timido lo si diventa naturalmente), non cagarle troppo che dopo un po' si incazzano tutte e il risultato lo si porta a casa lo stesso...



Basta volerlo e il risultato lo porta a casa chiunque, ma chiunque davvero.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> conosciute parecchie ragazze ma come ben sai passo per il nonno dato che lo sono sia nell'aspetto che nella stazza:up:.
> Non infastidisco ma ammiro  tanto con gli occhi , senza farmene accorgere , ammiro , pensa che le ragazze dato che sono giovani non hanno cellulite solo casi sporadici, ma se capiti di fianco alle corsie di acquagin li se ne vedono delle belle , tutte li a muoversi saltellando e vedi la ciccia che fluttua come un onda , ma è sempre uno spettacolo perchè la donna anche in quei frangenti è uno spettacolo , che ti devo dire  la donna con le sue curve ispira sempre :up:
> Tanto lì rimane lo stesso non ingrassa , che dici sono lascivo?


No, ci vedi bene.
Io ho dovuto comprare gli occhialetti graduati.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> *Basta volerlo* e il risultato lo porta a casa chiunque, ma chiunque davvero.



Ne sono sempre più convinto.


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Grazie x Imperatrice


Ti sei risentita? Perdonami per la crudezza con la quale mi esprimo ma non sono molto brava ad edulcorare i concetti.


----------



## JON (20 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No, no, pensa pure. In realtà è una foto in cui sto bene; magari l'ho riproposta per pura vanità. *Anzi, a pensarci bene, forse è proprio così. *


Ecco. Ci mancherebbe, chiunque avrebbe scelto una foto confacente. Però, visto che la citi e dato che l'ambiente in questione è quello delle palestre, la vanità può essere uno dei motivi caratterizzanti questa storia. Naturalmente non solo la vanità.


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ... *test riuscito.*
> 
> 
> No scherzi a parte e ringraziando Ipazia di cui penso la medesima cosa, io sono timido (mi è stato detto e non lo nego), per cui posso comprendere (e vedere) certe difficoltà nell'approccio...
> ...


...

quanto al secondo grassetto....e per fortuna!!

Sia per maschi e sia per femmine. 

E uso appositamente maschio e femmina e non uomo o donna, che già sono rappresentazioni culturali di un dover essere deciso a priori e a cui spesso si aderisce senza spirito critico e senza conoscenza di sè e delle proprie pulsioni e desideri e immaginari...finendoci poi schiacciati sotto...al primo mal di pancia...

Personalmente trovo veramente meravigliosi gli uomini che sanno essere maschi senza il dovere di doverlo infilare fino alle palle (cit)...ma anzi...che sanno giocare con se stessi e con il ruoli liberamente. 

Sono pienamente d'accordo con te sull'approccio...

Io penso che l'approccio sia innanzitutto fra individui.

E ricollegandomi alla questione del corpo, credo che sia il bypassare l'approccio fra individui, per passare direttamente all'approccio fra ruoli (uomo/donna) a creare un sacco di inghippi. 

Che un discorso è giocare con il corpo...usandolo come strumento. 
Altro discorso è dimenticare che ogni Individuo è la Summa delle connessioni fra corpo, mente e pulsioni profonde...ed è il sottile equilibrio sulle connessioni a rendere eccitante l'interagire...

Che scopare senza cervello (mi ha proprio colpita!!) è fisicamente impossibile...visto che la maggior parte delle attivazioni dell'eccitazione, se non tutte, partono esattamente da lì. 
E si scopa prima col cervello. 

La differenza, e spesso la trappola, è fra lo scoparsi da soli il proprio cervello o lo scoparsi reciprocamente il cervello...

E non è che un modo sia meglio dell'altro...semplicemente scoparsi gli immaginari dell'altro dentro di sè, la figura ideale che la visione dell'altro scatena, è uno dei modi per finire per direttissima nel recinto degli unicorni, senza rendersi conto che l'altro non è neppure coinvolto...se non perchè compartecipa col cazzo o la figa. (e spesso neanche con quelli )

Non saper distinguere questo passaggio...fa un sacco di danni...secondo me. 

Se si riconosce, invece, può essere parecchio divertente...ma serve comunque che anche l'altro condivida il gioco...


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Assolutamente x offendermi io.... ci vuole molto molto ma molto ahahahahahaha


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Assolutamente x offendermi io.... ci vuole molto molto ma molto ahahahahahaha


Meglio così


----------



## JON (20 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...mi ero preoccupata...poi il neretto mi ha rinfrancata


Me lo merito.
Intanto però sono riuscito a strapparti un post di sole 2 righe, il che è già qualcosa.


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Anzi mi diverto!!! Una persona permalosa non dovrebbe stare in un forum specialmente trattando temi delicati


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Me lo merito.
> Intanto però sono riuscito a strapparti un post di sole 2 righe, il che è già qualcosa.


:rotfl::rotfl:

sappi che la prima reazione è stata...silenzio! altro che due righe!!



(visto che sto diventando sintetica? ..mano a mano che il tarlo si pacifica, il resto fluisce con sempre meno bisogno di parole per esprimerlo...ma ci vuole ancora tempo...sopportami! )


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Anzi mi diverto!!! Una persona permalosa non dovrebbe stare in un forum specialmente trattando temi delicati


Meglio ancora !!!


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Anzi mi diverto!!! Una persona permalosa non dovrebbe stare in un forum specialmente trattando temi delicati


no ma qui su questo forum stai tranquilla, che una cosa è certa, non sono mai esistiti utenti permalosi, almeno io non me ne sono mai accorto


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Ma secondo voi la mia assenza la noterà?


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

La mia amica dice che la noteranno un po tutti ahahahahahaha


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi la mia assenza la noterà?


no


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


.
uno dei post più belli che hai scritto


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi la mia assenza la noterà?


Secondo ...per quanto si protrarrà ?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> uno dei post più belli che hai scritto


Cacchio ma era così facile !!!!


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi la mia assenza la noterà?


E se anche la notasse? Non gli cambierà la vita.


----------



## patroclo (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi la mia assenza la noterà?


[video=youtube;yaiH2lGIvVw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaiH2lGIvVw[/video]


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Una ventina di giorni..... ahahahahahaha  che siete simpatici

Perplesso vedo che ti sto molto simpatica ahahahahahaha

Sono l ultima arrivata la diffidenza è normale


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Una ventina di giorni..... ahahahahahaha  che siete simpatici





Nefertiti ha detto:


> Perplesso vedo che ti sto molto simpatica ahahahahahaha





Nefertiti ha detto:


> Sono l ultima arrivata la diffidenza è normale


ah se questa è diffidenza per te ....allora sei abituata bene  buon per te


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

...[video=youtube;7Gx9LRFPwiM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Gx9LRFPwiM[/video]


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


>


riassumendo.   tutta la palestra ti ha notata tranne l'unico che speravi ti notasse.   a sto punto, lo punti per una questione di orgoglio femminile ferito?

perchè dato che ancora non vi siete rivolti la parola, dubito che tu sia stata travolta dall'avvenenza della sua mente.

e dato che sono passati dei mesi e mo stamo pure sotto le feste, per cui presumo che in palestra fino all'anno nuovo sarà dura che ci sia gente, diciamo che stiamo già quasi sui 3 mesi.

quindi?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> riassumendo.   tutta la palestra ti ha notata tranne l'unico che speravi ti notasse.   a sto punto, lo punti per una questione di orgoglio femminile ferito?
> 
> perchè dato che ancora non vi siete rivolti la parola, dubito che tu sia stata travolta dall'avvenenza della sua mente.
> 
> ...


Noneeeeeeee lei dice che lui l'ha notata talmente tanto che ogni volta che lei si palesa nelle vicinanze lui fa " chicchirichì " co l'amichetti suoi 

solo che non la approccia a parole, non rompe il ghiaccio ( vorrei dire altro ma poi [MENTION=6996]Nefertiti[/MENTION] dice che siamo volgari sicché mi astengo )


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Noneeeeeeee lei dice che lui l'ha notata talmente tanto che ogni volta che lei si palesa nelle vicinanze lui fa " chicchirichì " co l'amichetti suoi
> 
> solo che non la approccia a parole, non rompe il ghiaccio ( vorrei dire altro ma poi @_Nefertiti_ dice che siamo volgari sicché mi astengo )


ah ecco.


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Ooh brava fiammetta hai capito la situazione. ... quindi che bisogna fare x questo chicchirichi? Esprimiti come vuoi tranquilla


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ooh brava fiammetta hai capito la situazione. ... *quindi che bisogna fare x questo* chicchirichi? Esprimiti come vuoi tranquilla


Gli fai lo sgambetto Mentre scende le scale della palestra e poi gli chiedi scusa con un buon aperitivo  scherzoooo 

però visto che frequentate la stessa palestra puoi chiedergli informazioni sul tipo di allenamenti  che fa o se per caso ha perso un portachiavi che hai trovato all'ingresso o se anche negli spogliatoi degli uomini l'ultima volta mancava l'acqua calda per fare  la doccia boh insomma puoi inventarti quel che vuoi, puoi anche chiedere banalmente che ore sono ...


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli fai lo sgambetto Mentre scende le scale della palestra e poi gli chiedi scusa con un buon aperitivo  scherzoooo
> 
> però visto che frequentate la stessa palestra puoi chiedergli informazioni sul tipo di allenamenti  che fa o se per caso ha perso un portachiavi che hai trovato all'ingresso o se anche negli spogliatoi degli uomini l'ultima volta mancava l'acqua calda per fare  la doccia boh insomma puoi inventarti quel che vuoi, puoi anche chiedere banalmente che ore sono ...


l'opzione attaccar bottone con una scusa qualsiasi è già stata proposta e mi pare scartata.   qui bisogna farci dare l'indirizzo della palestra e prendere da parte il galletto amburghese e spiegargli che c'è una Nefertiti che lo attende


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Bellissima questa!!!!!!!! Prendere da parte il galletto.....


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Siete fantastici


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Bellissima questa!!!!!!!! Prendere da parte il galletto.....


Andiamo OT come mai hai scelto nefertiti come nick ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Assolutamente x offendermi io.... ci vuole molto molto ma molto ahahahahahaha


Più che altro sembra una risata isterica 



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi la mia assenza la noterà?


 Magari sarà assente anche lui. 
Sono appena tornata dalla palestra e c'erano una decina di parcheggi vuoti proprio nei pressi dell'ingresso, mai successo. Perchè si sa che chi va ad allenarsi 100 mt a piedi mica li fa; le ruote anteriori dell'auto se possibile devono arrancare sul primo gradino della porta d'accesso :rotfl: 




Nefertiti ha detto:


> La mia amica dice che la noteranno un po tutti ahahahahahaha


Altro che imperatrice allora  . Ma sei davvero così bella che non si può fare a meno di notarti? Oppure sei particolarmente brava? Cosa ti pone al centro delle attenzioni altrui?


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Così dicono... qualcuno mi paragona alla Bellucci... altri alla Tatangelo... però non sono maggiorata come loro


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Così dicono... qualcuno mi paragona alla Bellucci... altri alla Tatangelo... però non sono maggiorata come loro



Quindi toda beleza :carneval:


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Non posso vantarmi di taglie che non ho


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Non posso vantarmi di taglie che non ho


Embè certo, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Ovviamente sono gusti c'è chi preferisce una  nordica


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Ovviamente sono gusti c'è chi preferisce una  nordica


Magari capita anche che a qualcuno sulla faccia della terra non si piaccia. Succede.


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Magari il tipo della palestra ama le russe


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Magari il tipo della palestra ama le russe


O magari semplicemente non gli piaci abbastanza tu. Non lo consideri proprio?


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Non ho mai avuto la presunzione di piacere a tutti


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Lo escludo da come mi guarda..... e segue i miei movimenti quando cammino


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Non ho mai avuto la presunzione di piacere a tutti


Qui ti sei pro-posta come la superfiga che tutti notano, quasi stupita che proprio quello che ti piace dopo due mesi non si avvicini al piedistallo sul quale giri a 360°.


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Lo escludo da come mi guarda..... e segue i miei movimenti quando cammino


Cioè uno ti guarda il culo e tu deduci di piacergli tu come persona?


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

In 36 anni è capitato una volta di non piacere ad un tipo proprio x il fatto di essere mora occhi neri capelli neri mediterranea pelle ambrata.... oggettivamente mi considerava bella non andava il fototipo.... lui neppure lo consideravo scurissimo... io amo quelli chiari ad esempio


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Così dicono... qualcuno mi paragona alla Bellucci... altri alla Tatangelo... però non sono maggiorata come loro


Spero più alla Bellucci, che è magnifica!...la Tatangelo non mi sembra bella, per la verità, mi è sempre sembrata inespressiva e tirata e compressa nel ruolo...

Fatti preda, per un timido indeciso...lui nei dintorni, non troppo lontano, tu una "imprevista" storta alla caviglia che ti costringe necessariamente ad appoggiarti a lui...e poi sbatti gli occhioni 

...male che va, se non arrivano le parole, puoi sempre osare un "ahi!"...sottovoce eh...che non ti prenda per volitiva!! 

Un vero gentleman non potrebbe mai esimersi dall'aiutare una bella donzella in difficoltà...i ruoli sarebbero rispettati..et voilà! il gioco è fatto:carneval:

Anche un crampo funziona!


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Cm persona non mi conosce


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> In 36 anni è capitato una volta di non piacere ad un tipo proprio x il fatto di essere mora occhi neri capelli neri mediterranea pelle ambrata.... oggettivamente mi considerava bella non andava il fototipo.... lui neppure lo consideravo scurissimo... io amo quelli chiari ad esempio


Mi stai dicendo che i parametri tuoi e di chi frequenti sono strettamente legati al "fototipo"?

Vabbè dai, ne parliamo un'altra volta. Ciao ciao.


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo che i parametri tuoi e di chi frequenti sono strettamente legati al "fototipo"?
> 
> Vabbè dai, ne parliamo un'altra volta. Ciao ciao.


però dai...io uno con la pancia proprio non ce la  farei...ma proprio no!!

mi respingerebbe nel profondo.

E anche i piedi brutti...o le mani brutte. 

Per me ovviamente. 

Se io vedo mani che non si sanno muovere nello spazio, tendo istintivamente ad escludere. 

SE non vedo intelligenza cinetica, escludo. 

Le valutazioni fisiche le faccio...e tanto anche. 

G. ha delle mani...che solo guardargliele muovere mi incanta! 
Anche se sta preparando il risotto...per dire. 

Poi vabbè...non ho mai scelto un maschio basandomi sull'aspetto e sui miei immaginari su di lui, ma sempre su valutazioni che riguardavano il suo sapersi muovere nel mondo, fisicamente e relazionalmente...un maschio che non soddisfa quei criteri, non mi attiva nulla. 

Anche quando era 1,2,3 bagno senza neanche chiedergli il nome!


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Assolutamente no ci mancherebbe


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Ipazia hai ragione


----------



## trilobita (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Così dicono... qualcuno mi paragona alla Bellucci... altri alla Tatangelo... però non sono maggiorata come loro


Qui l'unica che assomiglia alla Bellucci è Fiammetta,nella parlata è identica...fisicamente non lo so e non importa


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Così dicono... qualcuno mi paragona alla Bellucci... altri alla Tatangelo... però non sono maggiorata come loro


... E tuo marito ha il vizio del porno con la Bellucci in casa...

Mah.. Valli a capire gli uomini...


----------



## Piperita (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... E tuo marito ha il vizio del porno con la Bellucci in casa...
> 
> Mah.. Valli a capire gli uomini...


Sei... sei...non lo dico che è meglio


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Anche x questo mi sono scocciata.... e mi sento umiliata lui mi ha sposata come un trofeo e nulla più


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

L'amore e l' attrazione va oltre l aspetto fisico lo dimostra anche quest altro imbranato della palestra


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> L'amore e l' attrazione va oltre l aspetto fisico lo dimostra anche quest altro imbranato della palestra


Ma l'amore non esiste! 

E' un sottoprodotto culturale che varia al variare del tempo e delle mode...

Adesso per esempio va di moda il modello mulino bianco...con qualche puntata sulla famiglia selvaggia che affronta la giornata ruggendo roaarrr! al ritmo dei tamburi delle gocciole al cioccolato!

Al tempo di mia nonna...era l'amore ai tempi della guerra! 
Il mulino bianco era bianco di farina e la gente ci si spaccava la schiena...

:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... E tuo marito ha il vizio del porno con la Bellucci in casa...
> 
> Mah.. Valli a capire gli uomini...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Anche x questo mi sono scocciata.... e mi sento umiliata lui mi ha sposata come un trofeo e nulla più


come mai ti senti umiliata?

cosa intendi "come un trofeo?"


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Quando mi ha conosciuta amici e parenti che bella sembra la bellucci che occhi che labbra che corpo ecc ecc e mo ha sposata ma non era convinto

E io scema credevo di poterlo fare innamorare..... amandolo

Materialmente mi da tutto.... copre le altre mancanze x me ha problemi non sa relazionarsi con una donna


----------



## marietto (20 Dicembre 2016)

L'avrà alzata al cielo tipo Coppa dei Campioni... :carneval:


----------



## Piperita (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Quando mi ha conosciuta amici e parenti che bella sembra la bellucci che occhi che labbra che corpo ecc ecc e mo ha sposata ma non era convinto


Scusa eh...e tu hai acconsentito a sposare uno che non era convinto di amarti?


----------



## Piperita (20 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> L'avrà alzata al cielo tipo Coppa dei Campioni... :carneval:


oh ma che avete stasera? Andate a ninna va:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> L'avrà alzata al cielo tipo Coppa dei Campioni... :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

Ahahahahahaha almeno ridiamo


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> *E io scema credevo di poterlo fare innamorare..... amandolo*


E come mai ti senti umiliata da lui? 

Voglio dire, lui ti ha sposata con le motivazioni di cui hai scritto...ma queste sono le tue...insomma...

L'innamoramento è un meccanismo di proiezione, per farla semplice, che attiva poi tutta una serie di scambi ormonali...come pensavi di poter davvero essere tanto potente da attivare un sistema tanto complesso come il Sistema Individuo???


----------



## Piperita (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> E io scema credevo di poterlo fare innamorare..... amandolo


Credevo che la prassi fosse...siamo innamorati, vogliamo costruire una famiglia, ci sposiamo...ma forse succedeva ai miei tempi, adesso sarà che funziona al contrario:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Così dicono... qualcuno mi paragona alla Bellucci... altri alla Tatangelo... però non sono maggiorata come loro


Meglio la Bellucci secondo me 



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Lo escludo da come mi guarda..... e segue i miei movimenti quando cammino


Lo osservi con la coda dell'occhio o ti giri di scatto 



Nefertiti ha detto:


> In 36 anni è capitato una volta di non piacere ad un tipo proprio x il fatto di essere mora occhi neri capelli neri mediterranea pelle ambrata.... oggettivamente mi considerava bella non andava il fototipo.... lui neppure lo consideravo scurissimo... io amo quelli chiari ad esempio


Fiuuuu' fortuna a me piacciono mori se no chi si metteva a competere con te !!!  



ipazia ha detto:


> Spero più alla Bellucci, che è magnifica!...la Tatangelo non mi sembra bella, per la verità, mi è sempre sembrata inespressiva e tirata e compressa nel ruolo...
> 
> Fatti preda, per un timido indeciso...lui nei dintorni, non troppo lontano, tu una "imprevista" storta alla caviglia che ti costringe necessariamente ad appoggiarti a lui...e poi sbatti gli occhioni
> 
> ...


 @_Nefertiti_ se non sei avvezza a sbattere gli occhioni ti fo conoscere mia cugina, imbattibile  nel fare lo sguardo seducente 



ipazia ha detto:


> però dai...io uno con la pancia proprio non ce la  farei...ma proprio no!!
> 
> mi respingerebbe nel profondo.
> 
> ...


Quindi stasera hai mangiato risotto ? 

Pensa sa io son rimasta a 1,2,3 stella ... Come cambiano i tempi :rotfl:



trilobita ha detto:


> Qui l'unica che assomiglia alla Bellucci è Fiammetta,nella parlata è identica...fisicamente non lo so e non importa


Nella parlata perche son umbra ?! 

Ma quando ho parlato  :rotfl:? Vabbè che so svampita ma mica così tanto spero da non ricordarmi con chi parlo


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Qui l'unica che assomiglia alla Bellucci è Fiammetta,nella parlata è identica...fisicamente non lo so e non importa


Confermo che Fiammy ha una voce che porta via


----------



## LDS (20 Dicembre 2016)

Mora, occhi scuri, pelle ambrata, e 36 anni....boh.

Non vorrei farti scendere dal piedistallo, ma prima di metterti a competere con una ventenne, altro che palestra.

Ti serve un'altra vita.

Io ci vivo a contatto tutto il giorno, tutti i giorni, ti posso assicurare che la 36enne può essere interessante, una bellezza matura, ma disarmante da far girare la testa, il tempo è passato.
Benvenuta sulla terra.

Magari questo il primo passo non lo fa perché ti piglia pure per il culo.

A me se piace una non è che aspetto 2 mesi per dirglielo, di solito passano 2 minuti.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma l'amore non esiste!
> 
> E' un sottoprodotto culturale che varia al variare del tempo e delle mode...
> 
> ...


Ecchellala' l'amore non esiste !!!!!!:carneval:
 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION], [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] a rapporto!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Confermo che Fiammy ha una voce che porta via


Timido eh


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Quando mi ha conosciuta amici e parenti che bella sembra la bellucci che occhi che labbra che corpo ecc ecc e mo ha sposata ma non era convinto





Nefertiti ha detto:


> E io scema credevo di poterlo fare innamorare..... amandolo





Nefertiti ha detto:


> Materialmente mi da tutto.... copre le altre mancanze x me ha problemi non sa relazionarsi con una donna


Cioè lo hai sposato consapevole che non ti amava ?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> L'avrà alzata al cielo tipo Coppa dei Campioni... :carneval:


Di più tipo "campioni del mondo, campioni del mondo" 
 [MENTION=6996]Nefertiti[/MENTION] si scherza


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E come mai ti senti umiliata da lui?
> 
> Voglio dire, lui ti ha sposata con le motivazioni di cui hai scritto...ma queste sono le tue...insomma...
> 
> L'innamoramento è un meccanismo di proiezione, per farla semplice, che attiva poi tutta una serie di scambi ormonali...come pensavi di poter davvero essere tanto potente da attivare un sistema tanto complesso come il Sistema Individuo???


Marzullo a te ti fa un baffo, proprio 

OT [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] vedi di tornare e scrivere che se no te meno ( con le tette) fine OT


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Confermo che Fiammy ha una voce che porta via


Eccone un altro, che poi "le genti"  sono strane ci credono eh 

comunque  confermo ho ho una voce radiofonica ...tie'


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Timido eh


Oddio.. In effetti mi sembro migliorato

Però di poco


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oddio.. In effetti mi sembro migliorato
> 
> Però di poco


Vedi che noto tutti i tuoi progressi


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Mora, occhi scuri, pelle ambrata, e 36 anni....boh.
> 
> Non vorrei farti scendere dal piedistallo, ma prima di metterti a competere con una ventenne, altro che palestra.
> 
> ...


Oh Maremma  ladra, il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio 

però ammettilo sei tanto veloce a fidanzarti quanto a sfidanzarti ... Batti qualsiasi record 

ne deduco che non sei partito ?!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Timido eh


Ma che timido figurati !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oddio.. In effetti mi sembro migliorato
> 
> Però di poco


se serve una terapia d'urto chiamiamo quel nick che si nascondeva dietro le tende con il cognato manolesta ( come si chiamava il nick ? ) sembrava un tipo aperto ad ogni esperienza


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che timido figurati !!!!


Questa cosa che quando dell'intimita' di me davanti a una donna dico la pura verità, e non vengo sistematicamente mai creduto, è il mistero che da anni accompagna la mia esistenza


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa cosa che quando dell'intimita' di me davanti a una donna dico la pura verità, e non vengo sistematicamente mai creduto, è il mistero che da anni accompagna la mia esistenza


E lo so capita di essere incompresi


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa cosa che quando dell'intimita' di me davanti a una donna dico la pura verità, e non vengo sistematicamente mai creduto, è il mistero che da anni accompagna la mia esistenza


In realtà non é colpa tua 
È che in troppi qui si sono spacciati per timidi nel tempo e io e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] che siamo due veterane siamo un pochino diffidenti


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecchellala' l'amore non esiste !!!!!!:carneval:
> @_perplesso_, @_Brunetta_, @_farfalla_ a rapporto!!!!!


ma te le dai anche retta?


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E lo so capita di essere incompresi


Con te non ce la posso fare

Qualcuno mi presta una bandiera bianca x formalizzare la resa? grazie


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecchellala' l'amore non esiste !!!!!!:carneval:
> [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION], [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] a rapporto!!!!!


Letto ma le voglio bene e quindi non infierisco
Anche perché basta leggerla quando parla di G. Per smentirla 
MA non sono cattiva e faccio finta di non aver letto


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> In realtà non é colpa tua
> È che in troppi qui si sono spacciati per timidi nel tempo e io e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] che siamo due veterane siamo un pochino diffidenti


Beh.. Tu però.. Del fatto che son timido ne hai le prove. Non rigiriamo il coltello nella piaga


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Anche x questo mi sono scocciata.... e mi sento umiliata lui mi ha sposata come un trofeo e nulla più


ti rendi almeno conto che gli uomini ti trattano come un trofeo perchè ti poni come un trofeo?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Tu però.. Del fatto che son timido ne hai le prove. Non rigiriamo il coltello nella piaga


La piaga nel caso sarebbe la mia.... 
sto cercando di dimenticare e ritrovare un po' di autostima 
Ci vorrebbe [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION]...mi manca 

E ringrazia che con il cell non ho le faccine


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma te le dai anche retta?


Io si, lo,sai che ho un debole per [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> La piaga nel caso sarebbe la mia....
> sto cercando di dimenticare e ritrovare un po' di autostima
> Ci vorrebbe [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION]...mi manca
> 
> E ringrazia che con il cell non ho le faccine


Io mi sento molto vicino al tale della palestra stasera, come timidezza

Lo abbraccio virtualmente

Mi mancano forse un po di mosse da galletto, per esser al suo pari

Mi esercitero'


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io mi sento molto vicino al tale della palestra stasera, come timidezza
> 
> Lo abbraccio virtualmente
> 
> ...


Dici che non ho interpretato le tue occhiate nel modo corretto e non ho capito che eri intimorito dalla mia bellezza stile donnina di Botero? Ahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Con te non ce la posso fare
> 
> Qualcuno mi presta una bandiera bianca x formalizzare la resa? grazie


Non temere uomo bianco, io venire in pace 

[video=youtube_share;h13sTUCtTIU]https://youtu.be/h13sTUCtTIU[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Letto ma le voglio bene e quindi non infierisco
> Anche perché basta leggerla quando parla di G. Per smentirla
> MA non sono cattiva e faccio finta di non aver letto


G. Secondo me l'e' un gran figo


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Dici che non ho interpretato le tue occhiate nel modo corretto e non ho capito che eri intimorito dalla mia bellezza stile donnina di Botero? Ahahah


Il prossimo incontro direttamente in camera di albergo
Bendata te bendato io. 

Cosi vediamo se supero la mia timidezza


----------



## Nefertiti (20 Dicembre 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Mora, occhi scuri, pelle ambrata, e 36 anni....boh.
> 
> Non vorrei farti scendere dal piedistallo, ma prima di metterti a competere con una ventenne, altro che palestra.
> 
> ...


Certo come no sono una bellezza matura......infatti pensavo di chiudermi.in una casa di riposo insieme a te


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Certo come no sono una bellezza matura......infatti pensavo di chiudermi.in una casa di riposo insieme a te


:rotfl:Bella [MENTION=6996]Nefertiti[/MENTION]


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il prossimo incontro direttamente in camera di albergo
> Bendata te bendato io.
> 
> Cosi vediamo se supero la mia timidezza


Azz ti ho fatto incassare


----------



## Skorpio (20 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Azz ti ho fatto incassare


:mexican::rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (20 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Confermo che Fiammy ha una voce che porta via


Purtroppo posso solo immaginarlo


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Meglio la Bellucci secondo me
> 
> 
> Lo osservi con la coda dell'occhio o ti giri di scatto
> ...


In effetti sì..ma me lo sono cucinato io! 

E me lo son mangiato sotto lo sguardo coccoloso dei miei tre gatti messi a cerchio protettivo, godendoci la stufa! 

Mai giocato a 1,2,3 stella...da bimbetta giocavo solo coi maschi e facevamo guerre, esplorazioni e case sugli alberi, poi ho continuato a giocare coi maschi, ma era passato 1,2,3 stella :carneval:


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> Mora, occhi scuri, pelle ambrata, e 36 anni....boh.
> 
> Non vorrei farti scendere dal piedistallo, ma prima di metterti a competere con una ventenne, altro che palestra.
> 
> ...


Dissento sulla 36enne. 
E anche su certe ultraquarantenni e oltre che secondo te non farebbero girare la testa...
A te forse.
A me più di una. 
E le rughe sul  volto e certi tratti del corpo di una donna matura sono fascino, non rimembranze di un passato trascorso. 
La bellezza dell'asino è banale, perdonami.


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma te le dai anche retta?





farfalla ha detto:


> Letto ma le voglio bene e quindi non infierisco
> Anche perché basta leggerla quando parla di G. Per smentirla
> MA non sono cattiva e faccio finta di non aver letto


:rotfl::rotfl:

pensa farfie che chiacchieravamo con G., proprio riguardo al fatto che l'innamoramento è caratterizzato da tutta una serie di attività neuronali e attivazioni di meccanismi di riconoscimento/proiezione...

E ci siam fatti grasse risate pensando alla prima impressione di quando ci siamo visti la prima volta, che per entrambi è coincisa col pensiero "oddio! non mi piace proprio!". Che ci siam dichiarati tranquillamente, dicendoci che non eravamo proprio uno il tipo dell'altro. E che anzi, per certi versi, eravamo pure rimasti un po' delusi dalla fisicità. 

E tutta la fase che di solito viene raccontata come farfalle in pancia, allegria e spensieratezza, da noi si è manifestata praticamente all'opposto...tutti e due oscillanti fra il desiderio di eliminarci reciprocamente e il desiderio di saltarci addosso pure mentre si chiacchierava di pragmatica della comunicazione umana o dell'influenza dei geni nei comportamenti umani.....con praticamente il nulla in mezzo ai due estremi! :facepalm:

La cosa buona è quel nulla dell'altro in mezzo agli estremi, ha permesso ad entrambi di entrare nei vuoti individuali...che è poi dove si trova il proprio pieno 

Fortunatamente nessun amore è rimasto lì in mezzo...e abbiamo uno spazio condiviso dove incontrarci e aver Cura.

Ma nessuno dei due ci riconosce amore. 

Vicinanza. Complicità. Confidenza. Intesa. Alleanza. Familiarità. E pure esclusività. 

Ma amore no. E continuo a pensare per fortuna. 
Non ne vorrei neanche un briciolo di amore lì in mezzo. Non serve. E penso sarebbe pure di impiccio. L'altra fortuna è che lui è d'accordo con me.  

E ti voglio bene anche io!!! :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti sì..ma me lo sono cucinato io!
> 
> E me lo son mangiato sotto lo sguardo coccoloso dei miei tre gatti messi a cerchio protettivo, godendoci la stufa!
> 
> Mai giocato a 1,2,3 stella...da bimbetta giocavo solo coi maschi e facevamo guerre, esplorazioni e case sugli alberi, poi ho continuato a giocare coi maschi, ma era passato 1,2,3 stella :carneval:


Anche io ho giocato molto con i maschi a bottiglia :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Purtroppo posso solo immaginarlo


Eeeeeh addirittura purtroppo  

pensavo avessi sentito la mia voce nel messaggio qui su tradì in un vecchio 3D


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> G. Secondo me l'e' un gran figo


In effetti è un gran figo!  
Ma fondamentalmente per il modo in cui mi Guarda...più che per la fisicità in sè.
Però non ha la pancia :carneval: (e fa attenzione a non averla!)


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti è un gran figo!
> Ma fondamentalmente per il modo in cui mi Guarda...più che per la fisicità in sè.
> Però non ha la pancia :carneval: (e fa attenzione a non averla!)


L'avrai mica messo a stecchetta ( dieta ) ?! :mexican:


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io ho giocato molto con i maschi a bottiglia :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

...io giocavo a prenderli :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'avrai mica messo a stecchetta ( dieta ) ?! :mexican:


Assolutamente no!! 
E' capriccioso come i bambini col cibo...lascio che se la arrangi lui, che diventa davvero tormentoso in cucina! 
Io lo smollo ai suoi tormenti e lui cucina 



Dice che ritiene più vantaggioso non avere la pancetta...

E diventa win win...lui si tiene un fisico atletico e io un maschio senza pancia!


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti è un gran figo!
> Ma fondamentalmente per il modo in cui mi Guarda...più che per la fisicità in sè.
> Però non ha la pancia :carneval: (e fa attenzione a non averla!)


Per me tu non lo ami da morire...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Assolutamente no!!
> E' capriccioso come i bambini col cibo...lascio che se la arrangi lui, che diventa davvero tormentoso in cucina!
> Io lo smollo ai suoi tormenti e lui cucina
> 
> ...


:up:

cucina pure, ottimo !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per me tu non lo ami da morire...


Ma che hai oggi


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per me tu non lo ami da morire.


:rotfl::rotfl:...

seriamente...una cosa di cui parlavamo è che in effetti nel nostro rapporto sono presenti eros e thanatos in un modo tale per cui siamo uno speculare all'altro e ci compenetriamo proprio nella dialettica fra quelle due pulsioni...







ed è un po' la mia idea di romanticismo...


----------



## ipazia (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> cucina pure, ottimo !!!!


Per sua fortuna!! che se aspetta me...ti ricordo i miei consigli a [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] :carneval:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che hai oggi


oggi è frizzantissimo!!

bello!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:...
> 
> seriamente...una cosa di cui parlavamo è che in effetti nel nostro rapporto sono presenti eros e thanatos in un modo tale per cui siamo uno speculare all'altro e ci compenetriamo proprio nella dialettica fra quelle due pulsioni...
> 
> ...


il massimo essere speculari, il gioco di compensazione rende il rapporto più forte con non nella similitudine


----------



## spleen (20 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> pensa farfie che chiacchieravamo con G., proprio riguardo al fatto che l'innamoramento è caratterizzato da tutta una serie di attività neuronali e attivazioni di meccanismi di riconoscimento/proiezione...
> 
> ...


Riconoscere una cosa partendo dal suo disconoscimento. E dare una definizione che ti sei sempre rifiutata di dare, a quel sentimento che non è solo sentimento, a quell' agito razionale che non è solo razionalità.
Eccoti qua.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> pensa farfie che chiacchieravamo con G., proprio riguardo al fatto che l'innamoramento è caratterizzato da tutta una serie di attività neuronali e attivazioni di meccanismi di riconoscimento/proiezione...
> 
> ...


Puoi chiamarlo anche Pippo se la parola Amore non ti piace
Cambia poco e traspare anche da questo post


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per sua fortuna!! che se aspetta me...ti ricordo i miei consigli a @_Skorpio_ :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah ah ah ah sì vero 

si sì un [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] con una dialettica leggera, mi piace :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> pensa farfie che chiacchieravamo con G., proprio riguardo al fatto che l'innamoramento è caratterizzato da tutta una serie di attività neuronali e attivazioni di meccanismi di riconoscimento/proiezione...
> 
> ...


A me e' sempre capitato così ... Perché c'è un altro modo ?!


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Riconoscere una cosa partendo dal suo disconoscimento. E dare una definizione che ti sei sempre rifiutata di dare, a quel sentimento che non è solo sentimento, a quell' agito razionale che non è solo razionalità.
> Eccoti qua.




lo dicevo che andavo a rovescio...

Ti ricordi quando chiacchieravamo dell'esistere/non esistere? 

mi sto rendendo conto che la meta è la Morte...ogni passo nella Vita è un passo in più verso la Morte...il filo sottile su cui ci si muove è la sessualità (non il sesso)...morte e rinascita incontrandosi...sfidando le leggi della Natura, ogni volta...a me sembra il fulcro del desiderio dell'altro...attraverso il desiderio di sè 

Se capita in contemporanea...credo sia semplicemente una meraviglia.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Riconoscere una cosa partendo dal suo disconoscimento. E dare una definizione che ti sei sempre rifiutata di dare, a quel sentimento che non è solo sentimento, a quell' agito razionale che non è solo razionalità.
> Eccoti qua.


Ale' e mo chi dorme !!!


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il massimo essere speculari, il gioco di compensazione rende il rapporto più forte con non nella similitudine


vero..bella la specularità...se non si cade uno nello specchio dell'altro...e penso sia un limite talmente sottile da essere a volte invisibile...se non si è attenti ognuno a sè...



Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me e' sempre capitato così ... Perché c'è un altro modo ?!


Uh...a me piacevano sempre un sacco. All'inizio. 
E poi mi piaceva un sacco smontarli!


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puoi chiamarlo anche Pippo se la parola Amore non ti piace
> Cambia poco e traspare anche da questo post


Non è tanto la parola amore...

E' che proprio ci trovo dentro cose diverse, dall'amore. 

E mica lo escludo. A priori intendo. 

Ma è rivolto a me, non a lui. 

A lui arrivano semplicemente le emanazioni del rapporto d'amore che ho con me. 

E servono per nutrire altro, quello che mettiamo in mezzo. 

Credo che se qualcosa di amorevole c'è, è la Cura che entrambi mettiamo nelle attenzioni e nella premura rivolte a ciò che c'è nello spazio in mezzo fra noi. 
E non uno verso l'altro. 

Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> vero..bella la specularità...se non si cade uno nello specchio dell'altro...e penso sia un limite talmente sottile da essere a volte invisibile...se non si è attenti ognuno a sè...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si hai ragione il rischio di specchiarsi e annullarsi è forte, però se si è bravi ..


Per me : o fisicamente non mi piacevano, oppure ci litigavo subito


----------



## spleen (21 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> lo dicevo che andavo a rovescio...
> 
> Ti ricordi quando chiacchieravamo dell'esistere/non esistere?
> 
> ...


E' una meraviglia.
Ieri ho litigato di brutto con mia moglie, il pomeriggio doveva andare via, se ne è andata dicendomi, stasera non so' se torno, in tono semiserio.
La sera è tornata e gli ho detto in tono scherzoso: Se sei tornata per me potevi pure pensarci meglio....
Mi ha risposto: - Sono tornata per noi.
E' quel NOI che fa la differenza.


----------



## spleen (21 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ale' e mo chi dorme !!!


Vado a dormire, buonanotte tate, buonanotte Fiamma, buonanotte IPa, buonanotte a tutti. :bacissimo:


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si hai ragione il rischio di specchiarsi e annullarsi è forte, però se si è bravi ..
> 
> 
> Per me : o fisicamente non mi piacevano, oppure ci litigavo subito


Credo serva presenza e appartenenza ognuno a se stessi. Come alberi ben radicati...e come alberi continuare a nutrire ognuno le proprie radici...senza sconti o facilitazioni uno per l'altro. 

E l'amore inganna...e propone sconti per la paura di perdere l'altro...che è poi la paura di rimanere soli con se stessi...si potrebbe fare un OT infinito sull'ombra...

Pensa che a me fisicamente piacevano tendenzialmente un sacco...poi non so bene come succedeva, le stesse cose che mi erano piaciute mi venivano a noia e iniziavo a distruggere scientificamente...fino a che non restava che un mucchietto di cenere ai miei piedi...:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vado a dormire, buonanotte tate, buonanotte Fiamma, buonanotte IPa, buonanotte a tutti. :bacissimo:


Ciao splenuccio :kiss: buona notte


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E' una meraviglia.
> Ieri ho litigato di brutto con mia moglie, il pomeriggio doveva andare via, se ne è andata dicendomi, stasera non so' se torno, in tono semiserio.
> La sera è tornata e gli ho detto in tono scherzoso: Se sei tornata per me potevi pure pensarci meglio....
> Mi ha risposto: - Sono tornata per noi.
> *E' quel NOI che fa la differenza*.





spleen ha detto:


> Vado a dormire, buonanotte tate, buonanotte Fiamma, buonanotte IPa, buonanotte a tutti. :bacissimo:


...lo spazio in mezzo...dove c'è riposo e pace...

notte a te spleen :bacissimo:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo serva presenza e appartenenza ognuno a se stessi. Come alberi ben radicati...e come alberi continuare a nutrire ognuno le proprie radici...senza sconti o facilitazioni uno per l'altro.
> 
> *E l'amore inganna...e propone sconti per la paura di perdere l'altro...che è poi la paura di rimanere soli con se stessi...si potrebbe fare un OT infinito sull'ombra...*
> 
> Pensa che a me fisicamente piacevano tendenzialmente un sacco...poi non so bene come succedeva, le stesse cose che mi erano piaciute mi venivano a noia e iniziavo a distruggere scientificamente...fino a che non restava che un mucchietto di cenere ai miei piedi...:singleeye:


vedo che approccio diverso io invece prima smonto e poi rivaluto ... Chissà perché 

Mi è successo di cadere in questo tranello una sola volta e mi è bastato


----------



## ipazia (21 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vedo che approccio diverso io invece prima smonto e poi rivaluto ... *Chissà perché *
> 
> Mi è successo di cadere in questo tranello una sola volta e mi è bastato


Credo, per quanto mi riguarda, sia legato al mio rapporto con il tempo, a pulsioni profonde che mi caratterizzano e ad un certo squilibrio, altrettanto caratterizzante quella che sono, verso la distruzione...

Anche con G., per paradosso, ho fatto la stessa cosa. Solo senza raccontarmi che mi piaceva tanto. E senza che di lui restasse un mucchietto di cenere...ma questa è una delle cose che lo rende affidabile per me. Ora. 

Sono, siamo, passati subito alla pulsione distruttiva...entrambi eh. Le oscillazioni erano in quei dintorni. 
La bruttezza dietro la bellezza. 

Giusto prima ci prendevamo in giro...lui che è un professionista della rottura di coglioni, io che sono una professionista della tabula rasa...

Credo che la differenza sia che con lui ho trovato un degno nemico...sai, di quelli che da nemici, diventano Arcinemici...fino a che non ti rendi conto che nonostante le posizioni, speculari appunto, l'Arcinemico è degno di rispetto e della stima. Tanto da considerare di averlo come Alleato. 
Di quelli che piangi se spariscono, pur desiderando ucciderli. Ma con le tue mani. 
E sai che senza, la storia non sta più in piedi. 


Anche a me, è successo. E pure a me è bastato. Ampiamente. 

Adesso appena sento un qualcosa che anche lontanamente somiglia a quelle sensazioni, non faccio neanche a tempo a riconoscerle razionalmente, che già sono scattata all'indietro.


----------



## Carola (21 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi stai dicendo che i parametri tuoi e di chi frequenti sono strettamente legati al "fototipo"?
> 
> Vabbè dai, ne parliamo un'altra volta. Ciao ciao.




Non va be ti prego 
Ma avrà 15 anni è uno scherzo e daiiii


----------



## Skorpio (21 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah ah ah sì vero
> 
> si sì un [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] con una dialettica leggera, mi piace :up:


In modalità frizzante io ieri l'ho trovato irresistibile. 
Dovrebbe attivarla più spesso


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In modalità frizzante io ieri l'ho trovato irresistibile.
> Dovrebbe attivarla più spesso


Ma davvero ... Non che quando è serio non mi piacccia, il suo modo di scrivere ed esporsi e' comunque interessante però ieri aveva questa vena ironica che a me garba sempre tanto


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero ... Non che quando è serio non mi piacccia, il suo modo di scrivere ed esporsi e' comunque interessante però ieri aveva questa vena ironica che a me garba sempre tanto


Mi avanzano le C se  a qualcuno servono approfittatene


----------



## Skorpio (21 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vicinanza. Complicità. Confidenza. Intesa. Alleanza. Familiarità. E pure esclusività.
> 
> Ma amore no.! :inlove:


A me da piccino mi venne spiegato che si può negare la presenza solo di qualcosa di cui vi è da qualche parte l'esistenza... 
Ma allora... Come spieghi il tuo "l'amore non esiste!"...?


C’è secondo me un difetto di origine in tutto questo ragionamento, orientato alla determinazione dell’esistenza o meno “dell’amore”
E cioè che come tu dici: l’amore non esiste.

e quindi esiste come rappresentazione, esiste nell’immaginario collettivo e/o individuale, esiste nella presenza (o meno) di suoni, odori, sentori, sensazioni, emozioni, pensieri, desideri, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Quello che si può dire (io già te lo scrissi un bel po’ di tempo fa) è che le varie cose che vivi nel tuo rapporto sono convenzionalmente riconducibili nella quasi totalità dei soggetti  all’AMORE.

Proprio perché l’amore non si rileva da una analisi di laboratorio, come la presenza di un anticorpo anti gliadina o di un virus batterico.

Dirò di più .. ci sono miliardi di persone che in presenza di nemmeno 1/5 delle componenti che ci descrivi esserci del tuo rapporto, in quanto a intensità, varietà, contenuti, etc… non hanno avuto il benché minimo dubbio a dargli deciso seguito a tutti i livelli possibili e nelle varie forme, anche le più disarticolate e (per me) insensate (casa, mutuo, famiglia, figli, gatto, conti correnti in comune, amici in comune, etc..)

L’amore è un’ottica, una prospettiva. Che può esserci come no, e per me, per altri, per molti, nel tuo rapporto l’amore C’E’… 

E a chi tocca un broncioli .. 

E meno male!!!! Che capisco la circospezione.. perché l’amore in fin dei conti, ha rovinato tanta brava gente…  
ma secondo me tra di voi  C’E’ 

A matematica a scuola ero bravo, e non ho mai avuto bisogno di studiarla nemmeno 5 minuti.
Una lezione mi affascinò particolarmente il mio Prof. disegnò due rette tra loro parallele sulla lavagna a piano cartesiano, dopo averle definite implicitamente, e chiese alla classe di calcolare o provare a definire il loro punto di intersezione, scrivendolo sul proprio quaderno.

“Ma non si incontrano mai….!” rispondemmo tutti uniti senza nemmeno metter penna sul quaderno…

“OPPURE…?” … richiese lui…….

Silenzio totale in classe….

“Oppure…….. (riprese lui) … si incontrano nell’infinito…..”

Ecco… l’amore.. secondo me… è una prospettiva che ha qualcosa di molto simile alla seconda risposta ESATTA che ci dette il Prof…..
∞


----------



## Buscopann (22 Dicembre 2016)

Maremma quanto avete scritto. Sono arrivato a pagina 12 e già mi stava spuntando la cellulite ai neuroni.
 [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] mi fai un riassunto?

Sono arrivato a capire che lei è sposata, non tromba più dopo la gravidanza, del marito ormai non gliene frega più nulla, dormono in camere separate. hanno diviso pure gli asciugamani e stanno pensando al doppio water. 
In palestra c'è il cinquantenne che le alza l'ormone, ma che alla fine gigioneggia con gli amici più che approcciarsi con lei.
Lei è una gnocca da paura, quando passa gli uomini lasciano la scia di bava come le lumache, ma non le interessa nessuno a parte il cinquantenne.
Mi sono perso poi qualche cosa?

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maremma quanto avete scritto. Sono arrivato a pagina 12 e già mi stava spuntando la cellulite ai neuroni.
> @_Fiammetta_ mi fai un riassunto?
> 
> Sono arrivato a capire che lei è sposata, non tromba più dopo la gravidanza, del marito ormai non gliene frega più nulla, dormono in camere separate. hanno diviso pure gli asciugamani e stanno pensando al doppio water.
> ...


Più o meno 
a parte che [MENTION=6996]Nefertiti[/MENTION] non intende fare il primo passo perché non è nei suoi modi di fare, comunque mi sembra convinta che prima o poi lui fare un passo verso lei 

il cinquantenne pare molto riservato ... Forse troppo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me da piccino mi venne spiegato che si può negare la presenza solo di qualcosa di cui vi è da qualche parte l'esistenza...
> Ma allora... Come spieghi il tuo "l'amore non esiste!"...?
> 
> 
> ...


Ohooo che bello il concetto matematico!


----------



## spleen (22 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ohooo che bello il concetto matematico!


La mia prof. diceva che la definizione di amore si fa in insiemistica e diceva fosse la parte comune di due insiemi chiusi che si intersecano.

Più o meno ampiamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La mia prof. diceva che la definizione di amore si fa in insiemistica e diceva fosse la parte comune di due insiemi chiusi che si intersecano.
> 
> Più o meno ampiamente.


In un certo senso


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me da piccino mi venne spiegato che si può negare la presenza solo di qualcosa di cui vi è da qualche parte l'esistenza...
> Ma allora... Come spieghi il tuo "l'amore non esiste!"...?
> 
> 
> ...


Prendo spunto per chiarire un concetto che si sta chiarendo mano a mano anche a me...

L'amore, in sè, non esiste...

Come può esistere un qualcosa che il prodotto dell'incontro di due Uno?

Questo tanto decantato amore, che io tollero sempre meno, come motivazione di fondo a questioni che poco hanno a che vedere con la condivisione e con la con-sensualità, e che mettono gli individui ad avere in mano comodi alibi per ferire se stessi, gli altri, il mondo intero...con la scusa della ricerca dell'amore. 

Se mi vuoi bene...se mi ami...ricatti. Che vengono spacciati per amore. 
Ed è pure roba poco buona. 

Un po' come il tossico in astinenza che si accontenta della roba tagliata col cacao, sapendo benissimo che lo è, ma ha assoluto bisogno di ficcare qualcosa in vena pur di non sentire la rota. 

MA funziona. 

La rota si calma. Per qualche ora. E poi riparte. E via...

Aspettative, attese, richieste, dolore inutile che viene sprecato senza che produca nulla se non vuoti da riempire con altro amore....o con la felicità.


Mi è piaciuta la spiegazione delle due rette...che secondo me rende evidente quello che succede agli individui quando fluiscono nel vivere

Ossia ognuno segue la sua via...non si incontrano mai incontrandosi all'infinito. 

E questo accade costantemente, in ogni interazione umana. 

Dallo scambio di sguardi nell'ascensore alle relazioni più continuative. 

Quelle due rette, non posono nè incontrarsi mai nè incontrarsi all'infinito se non esistono entrambe. 

Ognuna che segue la sua direttrice. Ognuna indipendente dall'altra. Separata. Singola. 

...per dirla con la parola che fa scuotere gli animi...ognuna sola con se stessa. E rispondente unicamente a se stessa. 

Se così non fosse, non potrebbe esistere il ragionamento che aveva fatto il tuo prof. 

Esistono le due rette. 

Il resto è declinazione delle singole esistenze. 

Ecco perchè dico che l'amore non esiste. 

SE non ci sono due individui, SOLI, semplicemente non esiste. 

E' immaginario. Proiezione. Desiderio. Roba per riempire la vena quando urla. 
Passerella giustificatoria per non affrontare il proprio sguardo allo specchio. 
Alibi per non guardare le ombre. E illudersi di star entrando in un mondo di luce. 

Il mulino bianco e gli unicorni che svolazzano qui e là. 

Cazzi infiocchettati e fighe decorate. 

E lo so che funziona da secoli...ha tenuto in piedi l'assetto sociale, le istituzioni sociali e il potere, ha giustificato il potere e la vessazione, ha messo e mette le donne in condizione di farsi espropriare dal corpo e anche dall'essenza di ciò che sono per donarsi per amore, per sacrificarsi per un concetto astratto e ideale, ha messo gli uomini in condizione di non poter desiderare liberamente la propria donna, perchè in quel modo si rompeva l'illusione dell'ideale astratto di bellezza amorevole e materna. Li ha messi in condizione di non saper usare l'aggressività nei rapporti se non in forma di violenza... 

In questi termini per me l'amore non esiste. 

Che poi io sia consapevole della ricchezza che ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare incontrando G...lo so..sempre meglio. Ma sono grata a me e a lui, per non aver permesso che l'ideale dell'amore permeasse la nostra relazione. Sono grata alla vita che nello spazio in mezzo a noi, non ce ne sia neanche una briciola...e questo permette a me di dirgli, per fare esempi scemi, che se mette pancia anche il suo cazzo perde di interesse e lui può dire a me che se il mio culo smette di essere quel che è mi desidera di meno. 

Sono esempi scemi, ma dal mio punto di vista significativi del fatto che entrambi abbiamo la libertà di dichiarare richieste di Cura. Non dall'altro. MA che ognuno da a se stesso. 

Perchè se io smetto di curare il mio corpo, il mio culo si smolla...e la prima a non esserne contenta sono io. Che lui mi possa desiderare di meno è pura e semplice conseguenza del fatto che non curandomi IO per prima mi desidero meno. E viceversa per lui ai miei occhi. E non c'è una briciola di amore, per fortuna, che fa ipocritamente, per noi, dire "ti desidero anche se il tuo fisico mi piace di meno...anche se attraverso il tuo fisico io vedo che tu desideri meno te stessa/o e mi usi come ballatoio per la tua pigrizia". 

Non so se così mi spiego meglio. 

So bene cosa c'è di prezioso fra me e lui...una delle cose preziose è esattamente la mancanza di amore...e una presenza di Cura e attenzione che permea ogni singola interazione. E l'impegno di entrambi a fare che sia così.


Edit: quelle due rette, si incontrano all'infinito perchè viaggiano, e Appartengono, ad uno stesso spazio che condividono...


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La mia prof. diceva che la definizione di amore si fa in insiemistica e diceva fosse la parte comune di due insiemi chiusi che si intersecano.
> 
> Più o meno ampiamente.


Adesso sono di corsa...e non riesco a scrivere, ma nella teoria dei sistemi complessi, c'è una cosuccia interessante che mi hai fatto venire in mente...ossia il punto di biforcazione. 

Che riguarda esattamente il cosa succede a sistemi apparentemente chiusi, ma invece aperti, quando si trovano di fronte all'ingresso di variabili indipendenti il sistema...

Che è quel qualcosa che succede nelle interazioni umane...


----------



## spleen (22 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prendo spunto per chiarire un concetto che si sta chiarendo mano a mano anche a me...
> 
> L'amore, in sè, non esiste...
> 
> ...


La parte comune dei due insiemi.


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La parte comune dei due insiemi.


Sì 

Tecnicamente si chiama spazio intersoggettivo...

Romanticamente possiamo chiamarlo NOI, o, e a me piace tanto perchè è una immagine che ho sempre avuto in testa, "lo spazio che c'è in mezzo"...e fa anche un po' fantasy...la terra di mezzo 


...o come la chiama G.....finis terrae...


----------



## spleen (22 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì
> 
> Tecnicamente si chiama spazio intersoggettivo...
> 
> ...


hic sunt leones....


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> hic sunt leones....


...hic sunt dracones...


----------



## Skorpio (22 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Prendo spunto per chiarire un concetto che si sta chiarendo mano a mano anche a me...
> 
> L'amore, in sè, non esiste...
> 
> ...


Ma... Io son d'accordo su tutto, concettualmente, ma proprio tutto...
È forse la chiave di lettura che cambia..

Nel senso che, come dicevo ieri, gli altri possono leggere in te una persona innamorata, e tu esser certa di non esserlo.

Non c'è incongruenza.

Io so che a certi livelli sono timido, qui qualcuna mi ride in faccia 
Non mi vede timido
Ma io so che lo sono (a certi livelli)

Che l'amore faccia potenzialmente danni, generi ricatti, giudizi, etc.. lo dicevo appena ieri

Ho aperto giorni fa in area gioco un 3d dal titolo "non mi ami se..." in cui c'è una serie di "ricatti" più o meno esposti o più o meno nascosti in tutti noi, che albergano negli occhi di chi guarda la persona che ci sta al fianco.

Ma se genera potenzialmente danni allora c'è.. O no?

Quindi una cosa da fuggire, da temere.. Benissimo... Ma allora c'è... O no?

Se non c'è, se non esiste, cosa avrei da temere ??

Possiamo stabilire che si parla di una cosa negativa, come dicevo sopra

Quello che fa bene che fa male che fa bene che fa male, come diceva il buon Piero

Ma c'è..

Altrimenti è come dire che Dio non esiste, e bestemmiarlo 

Ma allora esiste, però ti sta sul cazzo, dico male?

Altrimenti e' una contraddizione, o no....?.....


----------



## Nocciola (22 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prendo spunto per chiarire un concetto che si sta chiarendo mano a mano anche a me...
> 
> L'amore, in sè, non esiste...
> 
> ...


.
Meno male che hai scritto per noi perchè per me se è sincero non è ipocrita è amore ed è bellissimo e non potrei stare con uno che mi dice che se mi desidera meno se il mio culo cambia.
Meno male iniziavo a pensare che G. fosse perfetto, è riuscito a perdere dei punti :carneval:
Ovviamente non sono d'accordo quasi con niente di quello che hai scritto


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Meno male che hai scritto per noi perchè per me se è sincero non è ipocrita è amore ed è bellissimo e non potrei stare con uno che mi dice che se mi desidera meno se il mio culo cambia.
> Meno male iniziavo a pensare che G. fosse perfetto, è riuscito a perdere dei punti :carneval:
> Ovviamente non sono d'accordo quasi con niente di quello che hai scritto


:rotfl:

...ti aspettavo 

...pensa che io mi sentirei non Curata, non Vista. 

E lo stesso lui. 

Se mi volesse nello stesso modo,  al netto dei miei cambiamenti,  non vorrebbe me,  ma l'immagine di me che ha dentro di sé.  
È non ci potremmo incontrare. 

Se io lo volessi allo stesso modo al netto dei suoi cambiamenti,  vorrei l'immagine che ho di lui in me.. 

Mi piace essere voluta,  e quindi anche non voluta,  mentre mi muovo nella vita...e io non sono capace di volere in altro modo.  

È mi piace che sia dichiarato...

Il giorno in cui smette di accorgersi che mi si è  smollato il culo, e mi desidera per inerzia del ricordo...credo che smetterei di stimarlo.

E viceversa.  

Ma sono una egocentrica,  mi piace essere al centro delle attenzioni...
Nel bene e nel male...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La mia prof. diceva che la definizione di amore si fa in insiemistica e diceva fosse la parte comune di due insiemi chiusi che si intersecano.
> 
> Più o meno ampiamente.


I matematici a volte sono sorprendenti.
Forse l'errore è credere che siano insiemi sovrapponibili


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

Anche proclamando la pace si sono fatte stragi, ma la pace esiste.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> ...ti aspettavo
> 
> ...


.
anche io mi incazzerei se non se ne accorgesse, ma mi incazzerei ancora di più se la cosa cambiasse il suo modo di vedermi.
Credo perchè molto dipenda dal fatto che a me non cambierebbe nulla
Non desideri il ricordo desideri la persona che è fatta anche di fisico, parte che per me conta quasi nulla quindi fatico a seguirti 
Noto che mio marito ha perso 20 kg negli ultimi mesi? si. lo desidero di più? no
Quando li ha messi l'ho notato? si. Ho smesso di desiderarlo? no


----------



## Skorpio (22 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Meno male che hai scritto per noi perchè per me se è sincero non è ipocrita è amore ed è bellissimo e non potrei stare con uno che mi dice che se mi desidera meno se il mio culo cambia.
> Meno male iniziavo a pensare che G. fosse perfetto, è riuscito a perdere dei punti :carneval:
> Ovviamente non sono d'accordo quasi con niente di quello che hai scritto


Volendo... Anche li io ci vedo un ricatto, se vogliamo...
Sottilissimo, ma c'è...

Che io ci penso ben da me a non metter su grasso (x dire) e non è che una attenzione mia

Ma se tu mi dici: "e fai bene.. Anche perché se superi la 52 io ti smammo al volo..."

Ecco che già mi girerebbero i coglioni 

Anche se ci pensavo tranquillamente da solo senza problemi


----------



## Nocciola (22 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Volendo... Anche li io ci vedo un ricatto, se vogliamo..*.
> Sottilissimo, ma c'è...
> 
> Che io ci penso ben da me a non metter su grasso (x dire) e non è che una attenzione mia
> ...


.
più che girarmi i coglioni ti sfanculizzo 
Sono drastica in questo

quoto il grassetto
Per me sarebbe motivo per non farmi iniziare nemmeno la storia


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> anche io mi incazzerei se non se ne accorgesse, ma mi incazzerei ancora di più se la cosa cambiasse il suo modo di vedermi.
> Credo perchè molto dipenda dal fatto che a me non cambierebbe nulla
> Non desideri il ricordo desideri la persona che è fatta anche di fisico, parte che per me conta quasi nulla quindi fatico a seguirti
> ...


Sono prospettive...a me cambia il desiderio dell'altro,  a seconda delle sfumature,  del corpo,  delle espressioni. 

Il mio discorso non è  estetico.  

Io sono sportiva.  Se mi smollo è  perché  ho smesso una mia passione.  Una componente che mi ha resa desiderabile. 

Libera io di cambiare.  Libero lui di dirmi''questa te,  non risponde più  a me''. 

È viceversa ovviamente io. 

E  si,  se smettesse di fare attenzione a come è quanto mangia,  al suo fisico,  io lo desidererei di meno.  Per il semplice motivo che sta smettendo di prendersi cura di sé stesso.  E mi diventa inaffidabile. 

Una persona che non è  responsabile di sé,  della sua cura,  che non si prende in carico per risolvere le questioni,  ma si rifugia in me,  io non la desidero. Anzi...mi allontana,  che non mi fido.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> più che girarmi i coglioni ti sfanculizzo
> Sono drastica in questo
> 
> ...


Si.. Ma non ti agitare,... sennò mi vedo IPA che se la fa addosso dalle risate


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono prospettive...a me cambia il desiderio dell'altro,  a seconda delle sfumature,  del corpo,  delle espressioni.
> 
> Il mio discorso non è  estetico.
> 
> ...


Sì, ma, permetti, questo fa un po' ridere perché è privo di prospettiva. Cambiano tante cose nella vita metabolismo, salute, condizioni oggettive. Proprio tu assolutizzi una condizione temporanea. Capisco che in questo periodo sei concentrata sul qui e ora, ma è appunto una fase.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono prospettive...a me cambia il desiderio dell'altro,  a seconda delle sfumature,  del corpo,  delle espressioni.
> 
> Il mio discorso non è  estetico.
> 
> ...


Abbiamo una idea diversa della responsabilità di se 
Strano la pensiamo uguale su tutto di solito ahahahahah


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

@_farfalla_:rotfl::rotfl:

e per fortuna..che chiacchierare così a me regala sempre l'opportunità di potermi confrontare...e, lo sai, è questa per me la ricchezza e il valore di incontrarsi! 


Provo a rispiegare...perchè per me c'è un equivoco di fondo. 

Credo ci sia, diffusamente, una percezione del corpo come un trofeo da esporre. ( @_Nefertiti_).

E credo che questo discenda dagli archetipi amorosi fra l'altro...ma se ci metto dentro anche questo diventa veramente complessa la cosa. 

Io però non sto parlando del corpo come un trofeo. Che sia il mio. O quello di G. (rimango su di noi, visto che sono partita da lì). 
Io non sono una strafiga. 
Ma so di avere un bel corpo allenato, scattante e reattivo. E' una cosa che mi da molto piacere. Che mi fa stare bene. Sia mentre sto combattendo, sia quando sono in montagna, sia quando sono a tagliar la legna. Mi fa sentire viva, vibrante, appartenente alle forze della Natura. In cui mi raccolgo. E in cui da sempre ho trovato pace. Come quando andavo nel bosco la notte per stare sola e coi piedi nudi sul terreno nel periodo in cui col mio ex stava crollando ogni illusione. Nel bosco, trovavo me. 

Il mio corpo non è un trofeo. Ma è uno strumento. Fondamentale. Sia che si tratti di relazione, di sesso, di presenza, di movimento nello spazio e nel tempo. 
Adoro vederlo cambiare. Da sempre. 
L'ho trattato male quando ero arrabbiata. L'ho usato per mantenere una parvenza di controllo su di me a 20 anni quando avrei tanto desiderato avere del napalm a disposizione. L'ho coccolato. L'ho esposto. L'ho nascosto. 

Siamo in relazione strettissima da quando sono nata. Mi ha accompagnata ogni passo. Ogni segno che porta, è Mio. E' come una mappa della mia Vita. Delle mie Vite. Dalle cicatrici, che vedo solo io, dei vecchi piercing. Le ginocchia da maschio tanto sono segnate. Gli ematomi che ci sono sopra anche adesso. 
E' la rappresentazione fisica delle strade che ho percorso. 

E' il luogo in cui mi raccolgo per la mia forma di preghiera. Il mio tempio. 
E non parlo di adorazione cieca. 
Parlo di adorazione sotto forma di Riconoscimento e Cura. E anche di adorazione sotto forma di Disconoscimento e Trascuratezza e Indifferenza. 

In questi termini per me il corpo è fondamentale. Ed è fondamentale che anche l'altro per me percepisca il suo corpo come un tesoro prezioso di cui aver Cura. 

E mi ricollego al trofeo. 

Il trofeo è la cura per gli altri. Per rispondere a richieste esterne. Per chiedere conferme esterne. Per essere riconosciuti nei modelli proposti, come rappresentanti di un habitus sociale condiviso dalla società tutta. 

E nel tempo il trofeo del corpo è cambiato...basti pensare alle forme della bellezza a cui è stato sottoposto quello femminile per rispecchiare gli standard imposti. Dai corsetti agli sbiancanti per la pelle, agli ormoni e sostanze varie per gonfiarlo, e penso ai maschi, per farlo sembrare come fosse una statua immobile. 

Ecco...su questa idea del corpo, se l'unica risposta è l'amore. Ossia, comunque tu sia, che tu ti prenda o meno cura di te, siccome c'è l'amore vai bene...io mi oppongo. Fermamente. 

Perchè Cura, per me, è evidenziare i problemi e collaborare per risolverli. Che siano di ordine fisico emotivo o materiale. 

Se semplicemente ci si siede nella rassicurazione, beh...non ho vicino un alleato. 
Un alleato è attento, osserva, stimola, descrive, Dona quello sguardo che da dentro non è possibile avere. 

Rompe anche i coglioni. Proprio perchè non si ferma al trofeo ma va oltre, e Vede il tempio. 

E ne richiede Cura. 
E Rispetto. 

E non è un sottile ricatto, come diceva @_Skorpio_...non è un "o fai così, o vaffanculo". 

E' un "se tu per prim* non hai Rispetto e Cura di te, a partire dal corpo che è il velo più esterno e visibile, come posso io fidarmi di te? Se tu per prim* non vedi la TUA Bellezza, non ne hai Cura, come posso io Vederla per te? E ammirarla per te?"

"Se tu per prim* non ti desideri, come posso io desiderarti per entrambi?"

Attraverso il corpo parla il sè profondo...dai disturbi dell'ansia, alla depressione, alle psicosi...fino alla pelle luminosa dopo aver fatto Sesso...

Un corpo maltenuto, maltrattato parla dell'idea di sè che ha una persona. 
Della relazione che ha con sè una persona...quindi @_Brunetta_, no, non è un qui e ora il mio. Ma è una valutazione sul lungo periodo a partire però dal qui e ora reale e non dal qui e ora accomodato nell'idea dell'amore che tutto può e tutto supera. 

E io l'ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle. Quanto sia falsa quella credenza. Che i nodi vengono al pettine. LA Vita non fa sconti. Anche se noi umani proviamo a inventarci le scorciatoie.

E uso la pancia, che per me è rappresentativa, per rappresentare l'accidia e la pigrizia. Il malnutrimento. L'indifferenza a quello che si fa entrare nel corpo. O la non valutazione di quel che si fa entrare. 

MA parlando della pancia, faccio riferimento alla consapevolezza di sè, in tutti i piani dell'essere che io pretendo da me stessa e di conseguenza anche da chi mi scelgo vicino. 

E non la assolutizzo...ma se neanche ci sono le basi...beh...non vale la pena, secondo me. 

Una favola molto bella, ne parla, del corpo...di quel pezzo di legno e del suo percorso per avere un corpo in carne e ossa, di bambino vero.


----------



## Piperita (22 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> @_farfalla_:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e per fortuna..che chiacchierare così a me regala sempre l'opportunità di potermi confrontare...e, lo sai, è questa per me la ricchezza e il valore di incontrarsi!
> 
> ...


Ti ho letta con ammirazione. Ammiro la percezione profonda che hai di te stessa e del tuo corpo, come ne parli 
Io non so...so di avere un corpo, ogni tanto mi guardo allo specchio, mi vesto per coprirmi, mi muovo per fare le cose che devo fare. A volte lo percepisco come nemico, un corpo che mi tradisce, che non funziona come dovrebbe, ma in fondo sono io che lo maltratto. Ho sempre visto il corpo come un'entità a sè, come una sorta di involucro che mi tiene coi piedi per terra mentre nei miei sogni continuo  a volare.


----------



## spleen (22 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> @_farfalla_:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e per fortuna..che chiacchierare così a me regala sempre l'opportunità di potermi confrontare...e, lo sai, è questa per me la ricchezza e il valore di incontrarsi!
> 
> ...


Sposo la tua visione, del resto che senso avrebbe altrimenti che oggi mi sia fatto svariati km di corsa?
Sai dove è il limite purtroppo di questa visione, me ne sono reso conto osservando: Il limite di questa visione è nella non accettazione di se, dove la volontà di controllo assoluto puo talvolta portare. Altrimenti non esisterebbe l'anoressia, che altro non è che una storpiatura nella volontà di controllo su se stessi. In quel caso il corpo non è un trofeo da esibire, è semplicemente il campo di battaglia contro se stessi.
Sai, quando parliamo di consapevolezza, ormai è diventato un tormentone, un mantra, ecco credo tuttavia che serva essere consapevoli di due cose: Che dobbiamo considerare il nostro corpo un tempio, come tu dici (Corpo tempio dello spirito Santo come nel catechismo cattolico) E simultaneamente essere consapevoli che dobbiamo accettare l'evidenza, quello che siamo, la nostra eredità genetica, il nostro invecchiamento, il nostro deterioramento.
Tu sei ancora giovane, io già vedo le prime crepe, sento che il tempo mi trascina via, non ho smesso di amare me stesso ed il mio corpo, ma sento che l'ineluttabilità mi trascina via. Non ne sono angustiato, sento solo che in questo mi devo abbandonare, accettandolo.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> @_farfalla_:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e per fortuna..che chiacchierare così a me regala sempre l'opportunità di potermi confrontare...e, lo sai, è questa per me la ricchezza e il valore di incontrarsi!
> 
> ...


il neretto è una trappola molto subdola


----------



## Skorpio (22 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] .. Messa cosi ..  io sottoscrivo....

Ma è un po diversa da prima, dove se il culo tra 2 anni ti abbassa di 1 grado, io mi sfavo..

Cura di se.. Fisica. Assolutamente si

Ma in un contesto preciso

Fuori contesto (leggi  [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] sopra) .. È da brivido gelido....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ .. Messa cosi ..  io sottoscrivo....
> 
> Ma è un po diversa da prima, dove se il culo tra 2 anni ti abbassa di 1 grado, io mi sfavo..
> 
> ...


beh ma ci sono donne fortemente legate al neretto che ho evidenziato.
legate allo stereotipo "solo se sono bella verrò presa in considerazione dagli uomini" 
che voler esser belle per se stesse, per un personale compiacimento è diverso che voler rincorrere gli stereotipi imposti dagli  altri, talvolta stravolgendo il proprio fisico


----------



## Skorpio (22 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> beh ma ci sono donne fortemente legate al neretto che ho evidenziato.
> legate allo stereotipo "solo se sono bella verrò presa in considerazione dagli uomini"
> che voler esser belle per se stesse, per un personale compiacimento è diverso che voler rincorrere gli stereotipi imposti dagli  altri, talvolta stravolgendo il proprio fisico


Si..
Ma se ricostruisci a rovescio il concetto di oggi, quelle donne fanno cosi perché temono che se gli si abbassa il culo di 1 grado non saranno più apprezzate e verranno meno desiderate, etc etc etc...

E si ricostruisce la catena a rovescio...

Una mi è vicina di ufficio, ha 50 anni e un fisico da modella

M ha una faccia che sembra uscita da un film di Dario Argento, tirata come avesse una pistola sempre alla tempia, piena di tic nervosi, e di psicofarmaci

Questa "cura di se" tutta "fisica" mi fa venire i brividi


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si..
> Ma se ricostruisci a rovescio il concetto di oggi, quelle donne fanno cosi perché temono che se gli si abbassa il culo di 1 grado non saranno più apprezzate e verranno meno desiderate, etc etc etc...
> 
> E si ricostruisce la catena a rovescio...
> ...


Rispondo anche a [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION].
Rispettarlo quel corpo è riconoscerne anche i limiti.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo anche a @_ipazia_.
> Rispettarlo quel corpo è riconoscerne anche i limiti.


Mi hai fatto pensare all'anoressia


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sposo la tua visione, del resto che senso avrebbe altrimenti che oggi mi sia fatto svariati km di corsa?
> *Sai dove è il limite purtroppo di questa visione*, me ne sono reso conto osservando: Il limite di questa visione è nella non accettazione di se, dove la volontà di controllo assoluto puo talvolta portare. Altrimenti non esisterebbe l'anoressia, che altro non è che una storpiatura nella volontà di controllo su se stessi. In quel caso il corpo non è un trofeo da esibire, è semplicemente il campo di battaglia contro se stessi.
> Sai, quando parliamo di consapevolezza, ormai è diventato un tormentone, un mantra, ecco credo tuttavia che serva essere consapevoli di due cose: Che dobbiamo considerare il nostro corpo un tempio, come tu dici (Corpo tempio dello spirito Santo come nel catechismo cattolico) E simultaneamente essere consapevoli che dobbiamo accettare l'evidenza, quello che siamo, la nostra eredità genetica, il nostro invecchiamento, il nostro deterioramento.
> Tu sei ancora giovane, io già vedo le prime crepe, sento che il tempo mi trascina via, non ho smesso di amare me stesso ed il mio corpo, ma sento che l'ineluttabilità mi trascina via. Non ne sono angustiato, sento solo che in questo mi devo abbandonare, accettandolo.


Uh, sì che lo so...l'ho imparato da ragazzetta...

Quando riuscivo a non mangiare per giorni, per esempio, tenendo ritmi velocissimi fra lavoro e studio, dormendo non più di dieci ore in dure o tre giorni perchè mi ero messa obiettivi di studio e lavoro...perchè avevo deciso che avrei fatto una cosa e un'altra. 

Il limite è credere di essere "fuori" dal proprio corpo, e poterlo controllare. 

Che il controllo sia l'abbruttimento o l'abbellimento. 
Fa pochissima differenza. 

Ma in questi termini il corpo non è un tempio, ma è appunto un trofeo. 
Ed è un trofeo anche quando lo si malnutre...penso all'anoressia, al controllo del cibo come ultimo baluardo del controllo di sè. O alla bulimia. All'anorgasmia. Alle disfunzionalità erettili. 

MA anche alla necessità di super curarlo, che sempre malnutrizione è. E penso agli eccessi di salutismo. Al bianco che più bianco non si può. All'amuchina. Al detersivo che sconfigge tutti i batteri. 

Facce della stessa medaglia. 

Ossia l'aver dimenticato che il corpo è un tempio. 
Ma solo perchè è la piccola rappresentazione di un tempio a cui appartiene. 
Ossia i cicli di Vita/Morte/Vita. 

E che noi stessi apparteniamo. E non possediamo. 

Il non voler mai lasciar andare la Vita. Con la cura dell'esteriorità e il rifiuto degli inestetismi. 
E il voler anticipare la morte. O sfidarla. E penso alle disfunzioni. 

Sono in fondo la stessa cosa. 

DA quando avevo 20 anni ad oggi il mio corpo è cambiato. 

Sono stata dalla parrucchiera l'altro giorno. E' un momento difficile per me. La parrucchiera. 
Mi sento goffa, a disagio, fuori posto. 

Non è uno dei miei modi della cura. E non conosco il linguaggio di quei modi lì. 

Comunque...la parrucchiera mi fa notare che ho un capello bianco, che è qualche mese che osservo con affetto. Ho sempre desiderato i capelli bianchi. Mi piacciono. 

Eppure, io che ho colorato i miei capelli di praticamente tutti i colori disponibili, non li ho mai colorati di bianco perchè sono un colore che secondo me è un Dono del tempo passato con se stessi. 

E ho provato a dire questa cosa...che a me piacciono i miei capelli che iniziano a dimostrare il tempo che è passato anche su di loro. 
E mi sono trovata di fronte una faccia stupita, quasi imbarazzata...e io mi sono sentita veramente goffa...che ho avuto la sensazione di aver detto qualcosa di sbagliato. Fuori. Ma profondamente assonante con me. 
Che la risposta è stata che i capelli bianchi se non sono di un bel bianco non sono belli. 

Ho mollato il discorso, e l'ho buttato in vacca. 
MA la riflessione che poi ho fatto fra me e me, riguardava il chiedermi cosa significa "un bel bianco". 

E di nuovo ho pensato agli immaginari di unicorni a confronto con la realtà.

Che nelle cartoline la neve è candida...ma poi vai a metterci dentro i piedi e ti rendi conto che è fangosa, sporca dai passaggi delle bestie...ed è vera. Fangosa. Sporca. Coi segni dei passaggi. 

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto pensare all'anoressia


Anche.
Ci sono molti modi di non riconoscere i limiti.


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ .. Messa cosi ..  io sottoscrivo....
> 
> Ma è un po diversa da prima, *dove se il culo tra 2 anni ti abbassa di 1 grado, io mi sfavo..
> *
> ...


Mi sa che mi sono spiegata male prima, se il messaggio che è passato è questo. 

Se il culo, per usare quell'esempio, mi si abbassa e tu non mi dici un cazzo, se non "ma tesoro, mi piaci tanto lo stesso"....sei da prendere a calci in culo. 

Perchè non hai capito niente di me. 

Perchè non mi vedi. Perchè non mi leggi. E non sei attento. 

Perchè non ti interessi al fatto che l'aver smesso la Cura di me, l'ammirazione della mia bellezza nel fare ha un significa che va ben oltre il culo. 

Il culo è un sintomo. Un particolare. 

E se non sei attento ai particolari...ma nascondi nell'amore il non farci caso...mah...mi chiedo che fine abbia fatto l'incontrarsi. Per la verità. 

Che io non ce lo trovo. 

Se a G. vien la pancia, col cazzo che mi piace come prima. E col cazzo che il mio desiderio di lui resta uguale a prima. Perchè lui non è come prima. 

Ma allo stesso modo se diventa un palestrato con la tartaruga, col cazzo che mi piace come prima. E col cazzo che il mio desiderio di lui resta uguale a prima. Perchè lui non è come prima. 

Il punto è che se lui "smette" di aver cura di quel che è come è, quello smettere ha un significato che io desidero sia condiviso nello spazio comune. 

E non penso sia casuale che nei tradimenti una delle cose che a posteriori più salta all'occhio è "aveva iniziato a curarsi di più". 

Ed è un ragionamento che ben spiega l'indifferenza con cui ci si guarda. Ognuno se stesso in primis. 

Perchè anche in quel caso, l'aumento della cura non viene da dentro ma viene da fuori. 

Ed è un sintomo di inaffidabilità e scarsa indipendenza. 

La Cura, il corpo bello di cui parlo è quello che scaturisce dall'incontro con se stessi. Dal saper godere della propria piacevolezza. PEr poterla emanare in quello che l'altro poi percepisce come desiderio. 

Non è un caso che un depresso non provi desiderio per gli altri...non desidera se stesso. 

E non è un caso che un narcisista non provi desiderio per gli altri..non desidera se stesso. 

In entrambi gli estremi il corpo è il trofeo per la conferma fuori di un qualcosa che è dentro. 

Ecco perchè io gradisco moltissimo che G. commenti il mio culo, per dire...perchè il modo in cui lo fa è nella direzione del suo saper godere del mio piacere di me per sè, e viceversa io nei suoi confronti. 

Quindi sì, mi sfavo se a lui vien la pancia. E lui si sfava se a me cala il culo. 

Ma perchè prima ancora che io mi sfavi di lui e lui si sfavi di me, ognuno si sarebbe sfavato di se stesso. 

E se sei sfavato di te stesso...cosa metti nello spazio comune? Nel NOI?


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> beh ma ci sono donne fortemente legate al neretto che ho evidenziato.
> legate allo stereotipo "solo se sono bella verrò presa in considerazione dagli uomini"
> che *voler esser belle per se stesse, per un personale compiacimento* è diverso che voler rincorrere gli stereotipi imposti dagli  altri, talvolta stravolgendo il proprio fisico


Esattamente! 

E al compiacimento io ci aggiungo anche il piacere di sè...che potrei allargare alla masturbazione, per dire...darsi piacere da soli e godere del piacere della propria compagnia.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente!
> 
> E al compiacimento io ci aggiungo anche il piacere di sè...che potrei allargare alla masturbazione, per dire...darsi piacere da soli e godere del piacere della propria compagnia.


Io lo chiamo benessere personale  in generale,  certo ci sta anche la masturbazione


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo anche a @_ipazia_.
> Rispettarlo quel corpo è riconoscerne anche i limiti.


Certo che è riconoscerne i limiti...

Rispettare il corpo è considerare la sua particolare bellezza. Non rispetto allo stereotipo. E non in reazione allo stereotipo. 

Ma riconoscerlo esattamente come è. E nel suo fluire. 

Se penso a me...io sono alta 1,58 e peso 48 kg. Sono giusta. Di più o di meno non rispetterei il mio corpo. 
E questo è il MIO personale standard adesso e in futuro. Non è che a 60 anni 60 kg su meno di un metro e sessanta pesano di meno...anzi...pesano di più...e non a caso, in Natura, quando i corpi invecchiano si smagriscono...

E non penso semplicemente all'estetica, ma anche...che io mi piaccio, nuda in particolare, mi piace proprio guardarmi..penso al muovermi, alla reattività, alle articolazioni, al funzionamento metabolico da cui discende anche il tono dell'umore...

Ho la netta sensazione che quando si parla di corpo si va da un estremo all'altro, CON il corpo come esposizione sterile di sè e SENZA il corpo per "dimostrare" una presenza interna...

Ma il corpo ha un peso essenziale nelle relazioni. Un corpo maltrattato (e in maltrattato io metto anche il corpo usato come risposta alle richieste sociali di prestazione) non è un corpo che parla di un sè affidabile. Stabile. Presente a se stesso. Di un sè consapevole dei propri limiti. 

Credo che eliminare il corpo dal sistema sia un modo per tenere distanza da sè. E dall'altro. La mia non è una questione puramente estetica...anche se passa per l'estetica. Non quella degli stereotipi però. Perchè è uno stereotipo pure l'ultima tendenza per cui le curvy fanno tanto bello...che è pura reazione sociale allo stereotipo dell'anoressica scavata...sono entrambi estremi...dal mio punto di vista. 

E probabilmente sono influenzata anche dal mio vivere comunque a contatto con la natura...tagliare la legna col corpo indebolito, gonfiato, appesantito...se ne taglia poca. E l'inverno è lungo. 

E penso a mio padre durante le chemio...il suo corpo, la prestanza di averlo sempre tenuto in movimento, nutrito con cura, il poterci contare anche durante il delirio dei farmaci, il non mollarlo ma anzi, chiamarlo a raccolta...è stato fondamentale. Anche durante la sindrome da fatigue. 

E penso sia un sapere dimenticato e sperso nel politically correct. 
Di cui l'amore è un sostenitore. 

Un corpo non resistente, non prestante, sulla lunga distanza non è affidabile. E' natura. In natura si muore. Noi umani siamo solo un po' più paraculati. E neanche da troppo tempo.


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io lo chiamo benessere personale  in generale,  certo ci sta anche la masturbazione


Sì, mi piace benessere personale 

Io lo chiamo star bene in propria compagnia. Godersi. E poter così emanare godimento nella comunicazione con l'altro. 

E ci sta tutto...dalla masturbazione, allo specchiarsi, al mangiarsi qualcosa di buono, al godersi il calore della fiamma o di un corpo a pelle col proprio.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, mi piace benessere personale
> 
> Io lo chiamo star bene in propria compagnia. Godersi. E poter così emanare godimento nella comunicazione con l'altro.
> 
> E ci sta tutto...dalla masturbazione, allo specchiarsi, al mangiarsi qualcosa di buono, al godersi il calore della fiamma o di un corpo a pelle col proprio.


Condivido


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si..
> Ma se ricostruisci a rovescio il concetto di oggi, *quelle donne fanno cosi perché temono che se gli si abbassa il culo di 1 grado non saranno più apprezzate e verranno meno desiderate*, etc etc etc...
> 
> E si ricostruisce la catena a rovescio...
> ...


Quelle donne fanno così perchè non sono ben stabili in se stesse. Perchè affidano agli sguardi esterni il loro personale modo della bellezza. Perchè rendono funzionale il loro esprimersi nel mondo alla conferma che il modno da loro indietro. 

E a maggior ragione sono poco affidabili. 

Che siano donne o che siano uomini. 

G. mi diceva che adora il fatto che può tranquillamente farmi critiche sul mio corpo, perchè sa che le prendo come stimolo. Che non ci resto sotto. 
E io adoro il poter fare lo stesso con lui. 

Io so di avere un bel culo anche se scende...ma mi piace di più se è sodo. E non perchè piaccio a G. (Anche se è un rinforzo vedergli un certo sguardo mentre ci allunga sopra le mani ) Ma perchè piace a me. Al mio tatto. Alle mie sensazioni quando sento i muscoli che si muovono e rispondono a me e all'ambiente. 
Perchè quando cammino sento il movimento. 

E perchè quando mi guardo mi piace. 

Il problema di quelle donne, e uomini, è che curano il corpo per rispondere a modelli che non li rappresentano ma a cui si sentono in dovere di aderire. 
O per contro, si sentono in dovere di reagire...e quindi vedi donne e uomini bell*, che si trascurano in una maniera che trovo quasi offensiva. 

E mi fanno l'effetto del patrimonio storico italiano...preziosissimo e abbandonato.


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido




Posso farti una domanda?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda?


Certo


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ti ho letta con ammirazione. Ammiro la percezione profonda che hai di te stessa e del tuo corpo, come ne parli
> Io non so...*so di avere un corpo, ogni tanto mi guardo allo specchio, mi vesto per coprirmi, mi muovo per fare le cose che devo fare. A volte lo percepisco come nemico, un corpo che mi tradisce, che non funziona come dovrebbe, ma in fondo sono io che lo maltratto. Ho sempre visto il corpo come un'entità a sè, come una sorta di involucro che mi tiene coi piedi per terra mentre nei miei sogni continuo  a volare.*


Capisco bene quello che scrivi...la questione non è il corpo in sè, ma la consapevolezza che il corpo, la mente e le emozioni sono tutti piani compartecipanti alla complessità dell'essere...che non esiste uno senza l'altro...e tutti sono necessari al benessere dell'individuo...Credo che la questione non riguardi esattamente il corpo, quanto l'accettazione del benessere...e l'accettazione del benessere e della propria compagnia discende dall'accettare le proprie parti scure, la propria interezza....ombra e luce...senza tendere a nessun ideale esterno...ma anzi, ripulendo le proprie immagini corporee interne dalle sbavature dei dover essere che derivano dall'esterno...

Che una cosa che poco si considera è la differenza fra schema corporeo, che tutti hanno per potersi muovere in autonomia nello spazio, e immagine corporea, che è invece lo specchio interiore di se stessi...e si tende ad accontentarsi di avere uno schema corporeo...per le femmine, spesso, per educazione e cultura, meno sviluppato che nei maschi...fra l'altro...


----------



## Skorpio (22 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Quelle donne fanno così perchè non sono ben stabili in se stesse. Perchè affidano agli sguardi esterni il loro personale modo della bellezza. Perchè rendono funzionale il loro esprimersi nel mondo alla conferma che il modno da loro indietro.
> 
> E a maggior ragione sono poco affidabili.
> 
> ...


Si... Sicuramente..
Su tutti questi concetti ora mi ritrovo totalmente, ora mi trovo improvvisamente fuori dalla tua linea..

E sono un po disorientato 

Comunque io volevo dire che x me la "cura" fisica è essenziale, ma non so come dire... Io (e parlo x me) in una donna non la recepisco SOLO da una sorta di equilibrio "fisico" (l'esempio che facevi prima tu su di te tipo 158 cm e 48 kg mi pare) ma mi entrano nel "campo di osservazione" mille altri fattori, che sarebbe anche complesso decodificare...

Ma nel corso della mia vita ho notato sicuramente donne che emanavano una enorme cura vs loro (per me ovviamente) pur non essendo perfettamente allineate sul discorso peso altezza etc..etc...

Come viceversa ho captato scarsa cura di se in donne che erano perfettamente "parametrate" a livello fisico

Non so se mi sto spiegando....

È una sorta di "equilibrio" esterno/interno che capto

Oltre la "misurazione" dei parametri fisici nudi e crudi...

Non so se mi spiego (ripeto)


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo


Mandami a fare in culo liberamente eh, se è troppo invadente!  

Pensavo che una cosa che è successa a me, nei miei ondivagamenti, è stato il ritrovare il mio corpo dopo averlo per certi versi dato per scontato per anni. 
Dopo essermi accontentata di portarmelo addosso perchè era lì...

E la cosa che mi è successa è stata di ri-scoprire il mio corpo, la sua forza, la sua debolezza, la sua bellezza, anche e soprattutto nelle sue imprecisioni...e ho avuto bisogno di prendermi una bella mazzata per rendermi conto di tutto questo. 

LA forza e la serenità di cui parli, che stai sperimentando in questo periodo, riguarda anche questo? 

Ragionavo che è quasi coem  se servisse perdere per vincere in queste questioni...e mi chiedevo se sentire il tuo corpo sfuggirti fra le dita, lo spavento, l'impotenza, sia stata anche, per converso, una riscoperta del fatto che non semplicemente c'è, ma che è parte fondante di un benessere globale 

non so se mi spiego...

Che in teoria io le sapevo tutte queste cose....ma esperirle mi ha fatto toccare con mano cosa significhi la differenza fra sapere e sapere, sapere fare e sapere essere tutti insieme...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mandami a fare in culo liberamente eh, se è troppo invadente!
> 
> Pensavo che una cosa che è successa a me, nei miei ondivagamenti, è stato il ritrovare il mio corpo dopo averlo per certi versi dato per scontato per anni.
> Dopo essermi accontentata di portarmelo addosso perchè era lì...
> ...


Assolutamente si, ti dirò di più dopo un primo momento in cui a causa della malattia e delle cure il mio corpo ha subito un certo decadimento ( non camminando immagina come fosse ai minimi termini il tono muscolare di cosce e gambe, i miei polpacci che di solito sono scattanti erano dei fiammiferini ), con l'esercizio fisico costante per poter riprendere padronanza del mio corpo che non era volto a migliorare l'aspetto puramente estetico ma a tornare ad esser padrona di me ... Beh non ci crederai ma a causa di questo esercizio ... son più bella di prima e non lo dico io ( anche se lo vedo dallo specchio ) ma me lo dicono gli altri 

però credo che questa bellezza rifiorita sia per buona parte frutto di un benessere interiore che non avevo mai provato prima  una forza che non so mica spiegare bene ma che sento ben salda 

spero di essermi spiegata


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si... Sicuramente..
> Su tutti questi concetti ora mi ritrovo totalmente, ora mi trovo improvvisamente fuori dalla tua linea..
> 
> E sono un po disorientato
> ...


Non è che fai riferimento agli stereotipi della bellezza? 
Agli standard intendo. Ai modelli di bellezza. 

Io quando parlo di bellezza, non parametro secondo quei modelli. 

Che non comprendo...tanto che vado dalla parrucchiera e non capisco ancora che cazzo abbia contro i capelli bianchi per dire. E perchè si debba colorarli. 

Io i miei capelli li ho colorati perchè volevo rompere i coglioni, perchè volevo rompere gli schemi, perchè volevo giocare con le immagini di me...e allora li facevo azzurri, viola, verdi...li tagliavo cortissimi tipo militare e poi li lasciavo ricrescere lunghi...a volte me li facevo tagliare, a volte prendevo io le forbici e me li lavoravo cercando di trovarci dentro qualcosa che mi rappresentasse ai miei occhi...

Ecco...a questa ricerca di bellezza io parametro. 

Mentre ho la sensazione che in tutto questo discorso quel che venga colto sia il rifiuto del difetto, cosa che non è...perchè non penso esistano difetti...la pancia per esempio per me non sarebbe un difetto estetico. 

Ma sarebbe un sintomo di un malfunzionamento, che sia dell'alimentazione, del movimento o anche del metabolismo. E dire, per amore, "ma no, amore mio bellissimo, ti è venuta una pancia che sembri una botte di birra, quasi non ti vedo il cazzo quando ti vien duro, ma io ti desidero come la prima volta che ci siam vbisti perchè desidero te." sarebbe un modo del mentire...oltre che del non aver cura. 

E allo stesso modo mi farebbe effetto, facendomi calare il desiderio, se improvvisamente mi trovassi davanti un G. palestrato e con la tartaruga...mi calerebbe a zero il desiderio...forse più che con la pancia a botte. 
Che mi chiederei se si è bevuto il cervello che quel modo di trattare il corpo scolpendolo secondo modelli esterni mi parlerebbe di cose che non mi piacciono neanche un po'. Riguardo alle sue immagini di sè.

Io sto parlando di un corpo a bellezza naturale. 
Non so proprio come spiegarlo. 

In natura, muovendosi normalmente, non esistono bestie con la pancia. Per dire. 
E trovami una leonessa o una gazzella col culo cadente...

Muoiono di fame!!! O mangiate. 

Noi siamo paraculati...e possiamo farci le pippe, sul culo cadente o sul culo di marmo. 

Io mi rifaccio alla naturale bellezza di corpi che si muovono nello spazio e nel tempo. Rispettosi di se stessi. 

E che quindi sono corpi che subiscono, essendo mortali, gli effetti del tempo, ma che non perdono artificialmente per mancanza (o eccesso) di attenzioni il loro essere nel tempo.


----------



## ipazia (22 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, ti dirò di più dopo un primo momento in cui a causa della malattia e delle cure il mio corpo ha subito un certo decadimento ( non camminando immagina come fosse ai minimi termini il tono muscolare di cosce e gambe, i miei polpacci che di solito sono scattanti erano dei fiammiferini ), con l'esercizio fisico costante per poter riprendere padronanza del mio corpo che non era volto a migliorare l'aspetto puramente estetico ma a tornare ad *esser padrona di me* ... Beh non ci crederai ma a causa di questo esercizio ... son più bella di prima e non lo dico io ( anche se lo vedo dallo specchio ) ma me lo dicono gli altri
> 
> però credo che questa bellezza rifiorita sia per buona parte frutto di un benessere interiore che non avevo mai provato prima  una forza che non so mica spiegare bene ma che sento ben salda
> 
> spero di essermi spiegata


E' in quel grassetto che ci capiamo 

Ti sei spiegata benissimo...

E ci credo, che sei più bella di prima...

Io credo che riguardi le connessioni. In quell'essere padrona di te, per te...e di me, per me. 

E' una sensazione molto simile a quella che ho gradualmente provato io negli ultimi quasi tre anni ormai...il mio corpo non ha smesso di funzionare come il tuo, io avevo smesso di funzionare nel piano delle emozioni...ma poi si impalla tutto comunque se uno dei piani non va...

Riprendere lentamente a funzionare è rifiorire...come descrivi...e mi sto accorgendo che sono coinvolti tutti i piani...da qualunque parte la si prenda...qualunque sia il piano impallato, ha poi riflessi su tutto il resto...

grazie...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' in quel grassetto che ci capiamo
> 
> Ti sei spiegata benissimo...
> 
> ...


 capisco benissimo, anche il piano emotivo ed emozionale se si ingrippa crea danni notevoli


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Non è che fai riferimento agli stereotipi della bellezza?
> Agli standard intendo. Ai modelli di bellezza.
> 
> .


No assolutamente no.

È una questione di equilibrio psico fisico... Un "amore" (passami il termine) per il proprio corpo che non si esplica nella tartaruga o nel culo perfetto.

È come se la persona dicesse: io son qui dentro e ci sto proprio bene!!

È come se il corpo parlasse di chi vi sta dentro con "benessere"

Al netto del culo scolpito o della tetta cadente...

È difficile da spiegare.. Sono sensazioni

Io donne con la pancetta ne ho viste, ma quella pancetta era portata in un modo cosi ... Come dire .. Non so dirlo

Disinvoltura? Agio? Serenità?

Magari curatissima da un vestito avvitato, con un particolare che guarda caso passava proprio daL difetto, come dire: guardami! Embe'? Io amo il cibo e son godereccia a tavola.. Senza esagerare, ovvio

No. So come spiegare....

Ma di converso fisici "sani" mi hanno impattato diversamente.  Mica tutti, eh...?

Ma alcuni si Negativamente.
Disagio, tensione ... 

Capisco che è dura da spiegare...


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prendo spunto per chiarire un concetto che si sta chiarendo mano a mano anche a me...
> 
> L'amore, in sè, non esiste...
> 
> ...



Ricordi quella vecchia canzone di Vecchioni?
Forse non lo sai ma pure questo è amore. 
E ancora io non so cosa posso chiamare amore, eppure amo ed ho amato e questo mio vivere quel che potrebbe essere amore ho imparato a riconoscerlo nel momento in cui ho capito cosa non era amore.


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No assolutamente no.
> 
> È una questione di equilibrio psico fisico... Un "amore" (passami il termine) per il proprio corpo che non si esplica nella tartaruga o nel culo perfetto.
> 
> ...


Adesso ho capito. 

E allora stiam dicendo cose molto simili...io ho solamente sottolineato che mi piace che quello stato sia riconosciuto e sostenuto. In modo dichiarato. E vicendevole. 

E che se inizia a traballare venga fatto notare, anche duramente. 
Anche dicendo chiaramente che senza quello stato di desiderabilità, inizia a decadere anche il desiderio. 

E' una realtà. Non vedo perchè tacerla. 
E dirla non significa dire all'altro "o fai come voglio io per essere desiderabile o vaffanculo". 

Non è una richiesta. 

E' affermazione di sè. Espressione di un proprio modo di essere. 

PEr converso se a G. venisse la pancia e la facesse calare solo per compiacere me, sarebbe allo stesso modo poco desiderabile. Perchè è il suo piacere nella sua Cura di sè che coincide col piacere che io ne ricavo, a nutrire il desiderio. 

E lo stesso per quanto riguarda il culo. Il mio intendo. (ma anche il suo).

Considerare il corpo come qualcosa di escludibile dallo stato che hai ben descritto...e metterci l'amore come toppa...boh...non fa proprio per me. 

E mi rendo conto che ne parlo male di quell'amore, che la farfie per esempio lo vede come un valore aggiunto. 

A me invece sembra un togliere. Soprattutto a me stessa. 

E togliendo a me stessa, inevitabilmente la cosa ricade anche sull'altro e avanti di circoli viziosi.


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> capisco benissimo, anche il piano emotivo ed emozionale se si ingrippa crea danni notevoli


Sì sì! :carneval:

Posso confermarlo...basta un piano ingrippato, o anche mezzo ingrippato...che le ripercussioni si sentono anche in tutti gli altri piani dell'essere...

..."effetto farfalla" (teoria affascinante), si potrebbe dire


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quelle donne fanno così perchè non sono ben stabili in se stesse. Perchè affidano agli sguardi esterni il loro personale modo della bellezza. Perchè rendono funzionale il loro esprimersi nel mondo alla conferma che il modno da loro indietro.
> 
> E a maggior ragione sono poco affidabili.
> 
> ...


Sinceramente io ho apprezzato molto che mia moglie da quando aveva 17 anni fin quasi ad oggi non abbia quasi mutato il suo corpo. Le rughe ci sono, il sedere è sceso un poco ma questo è legato all'età e non puoi farci niente. Ma il corpo ha mantenuto per anni le stesse potenzialità o quasi di quando la conobbi e questo è merito di una discreta attività sportiva e di una cura per la propria componente fisica che è rimasta tale negli anni. È un tenersi bene, che ho cercato di attuare anch'io.
Certo, mi accorgo che la resistenza non è più quella di una volta e che i dolori dopo la palestra durano più a lungo. Non mi fa paura l'invecchiamento, ma il lasciarsi andare, che per me è non amarsi, non stimarsi abbastanza, ed è un po' tradire se stessi.
Ultimamente il dimagrimento di mia moglie, che è alta come te ma ora pesa quasi dieci chili in meno mi preoccupa. Non a livello estetico, ma come segnale. Questo perché ritengo che il corpo sia uno strumento per dialogare con gli altri.  Il corpo parla. E bisogna saperlo ascoltare. 
L'errore che si può fare è ragionare su di esso solo a livello estetico.


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ricordi quella vecchia canzone di Vecchioni?
> Forse non lo sai ma pure questo è amore.
> E ancora io non so cosa posso chiamare amore, eppure amo ed ho amato e questo mio vivere quel che potrebbe essere amore ho imparato a riconoscerlo nel momento in cui ho capito cosa non era amore.


[video=youtube;8laZjZKhrHA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8laZjZKhrHA[/video]

Questa? 

...mi hai fatto venire in mente questa 

[video=youtube;w0hpASESDIg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0hpASESDIg[/video]


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si... Sicuramente..
> Su tutti questi concetti ora mi ritrovo totalmente, ora mi trovo improvvisamente fuori dalla tua linea..
> 
> E sono un po disorientato
> ...


Sì.
Ed è proprio riferibile al linguaggio del corpo.


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, ti dirò di più dopo un primo momento in cui a causa della malattia e delle cure il mio corpo ha subito un certo decadimento ( non camminando immagina come fosse ai minimi termini il tono muscolare di cosce e gambe, i miei polpacci che di solito sono scattanti erano dei fiammiferini ), con l'esercizio fisico costante per poter riprendere padronanza del mio corpo che non era volto a migliorare l'aspetto puramente estetico ma a tornare ad esser padrona di me ... Beh non ci crederai ma a causa di questo esercizio ... son più bella di prima e non lo dico io ( anche se lo vedo dallo specchio ) ma me lo dicono gli altri
> 
> però credo che questa bellezza rifiorita sia per buona parte frutto di un benessere interiore che non avevo mai provato prima  una forza che non so mica spiegare bene ma che sento ben salda
> 
> spero di essermi spiegata


Ti posso dire che lo si avverte anche quando scrivi?


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente io ho apprezzato molto che mia moglie da quando aveva 17 anni fin quasi ad oggi non abbia quasi mutato il suo corpo. *Le rughe ci sono, il sedere è sceso un poco ma questo è legato all'età e non puoi farci niente.* Ma il corpo ha mantenuto per anni le stesse potenzialità o quasi di quando la conobbi e questo è merito di una discreta attività sportiva e di una cura per la propria componente fisica che è rimasta tale negli anni. È un tenersi bene, che ho cercato di attuare anch'io.
> Certo, mi accorgo che la resistenza non è più quella di una volta e che i dolori dopo la palestra durano più a lungo. *Non mi fa paura l'invecchiamento, ma il lasciarsi andare, che per me è non amarsi, non stimarsi abbastanza, ed è un po' tradire se stessi.*
> Ultimamente il dimagrimento di mia moglie, che è alta come te ma ora pesa quasi dieci chili in meno mi preoccupa. *Non a livello estetico, ma come segnale. Questo perché ritengo che il corpo sia uno strumento per dialogare con gli altri.  Il corpo parla. E bisogna saperlo ascoltare.
> L'errore che si può fare è ragionare su di esso solo a livello estetico.*


Il primo grassetto io lo lego alla tenerezza...un po' il mio capello bianco che mi spio la mattina e che mi commuove e che mi ricorda che sono ancora viva...

Il secondo grassetto, mi trova totalmente. 
E mi fa paura. Quel lasciarsi andare che hai descritto. 

In me, e vicino a me. L'ultimo grassetto...di nuovo super d'accordo. Il corpo parla. Urla anche. 

SE ripenso a quale parte di me ha sempre dato l'allarme in me, anche nei passaggi più bui, è stato il mio corpo. La testa poi elaborava...ma il corpo diceva, batteva...ha sempre fatto in modo che io mi girassi ad ascoltare. Costringendomi se necessario. Inchiodandomi. Obbligandomi a fermarmi quando tutto il resto non ne voleva sapere. Quello che non capisco bene io è come mai si finisca sempre a considerare il corpo solo come parte estetica, come se fosse un orpello scontato. 

Mentre nella mia esperienza è uno degli strumenti più utili a dare voce a ciò che voce non ha.

Edit [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] : a 21 anni pesavo 39 kg. 
Una reazione rabbiosa a me, alla vita, alle situazioni e alle esperienze. 
Una sorta di ultima spiaggia al sentirmi potente in me stessa. 
Se controllavo quello che entrava nel mio corpo, se non avevo bisogno di non farci entrare se non quando io decidevo, per presa di posizione fra l'altro e non per desiderio, e non sto parlando solo di cibo, allora non mi ero persa. Allora ero potente. Padrona. 
Hai ragione a essere preoccupato...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> @_farfalla_:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e per fortuna..che chiacchierare così a me regala sempre l'opportunità di potermi confrontare...e, lo sai, è questa per me la ricchezza e il valore di incontrarsi!
> 
> ...


Io credo che L'inghippo di fondo è che se il tuo culo scende per te e per G è un trascurare il tuo corpo per me trascurarsi e non avere cura è altri
Non percepisco L'ingrassare o le modifiche del corpo come un non avere cura
Per questo siamo distanti e non starei con qualcuno che lo percepisce così.
Io sto bene  con me e l'uomo che sta con me dovrebbe solo percepire questo e allarmarsi quando non percepisce questo. Quindi posso cambiare mille volte ma finché io sono serena con me stessa se i cambiamenti irritano te,  tanti saluti


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che L'inghippo di fondo è che se il tuo culo scende per te e per G è un trascurare il tuo corpo per me trascurarsi e non avere cura è altri
> Non percepisco L'ingrassare o le modifiche del corpo come un non avere cura
> Per questo siamo distanti e non starei con qualcuno che lo percepisce così.
> Io sto bene  con me e l'uomo che sta con me dovrebbe solo percepire questo e allarmarsi quando non percepisce questo. Quindi posso cambiare mille volte ma finché io sono serena con me stessa se i cambiamenti irritano te,  tanti saluti


capisco quello che intendi...

però non è tanto all'ingrassare...quanto al tenersi bene. Aver Cura dell'insieme. Corpo incluso. 

Non è una questione puramente estetica, anche se l'estetica ha la sua parte. 

E' proprio una questione di tener bene il proprio patrimonio. Averne attenzione. Non lasciarlo scivolare via. 

Una cosa che sono proprio goffissima a fare è il "decorare" il mio corpo. Invece.
Lo shopping per me è una tortura. La parrucchiera. Le borse. Le scarpe. 

Faccio casino. E mescolo cose che prese una per una sono anche carine, ma messe tutte insieme non mi rimandano un insieme armonico correlabile a quello che sento quando sono nuda. 
E mi piacerebbe tanto potermene andare in giro nuda e fine dei casini. 

E in questa parte dell'aver Cura io per esempio sono scarsa e poco allenata. 

Così finisco con l'uscire dalla parrucchiera col desiderio di cercare un armaiolo e procurarmi un po' di napalm...per la parrucchiera! 
Poi mi calmo, che mi rendo conto che sono io goffa che non so spiegarmi a quel livello e in quel linguaggio...

Edit: ecco...quando G. prova a consigliare, darmi pareri, che poi quando lo ascolto sono pure azzeccati, in questo ambito mi innervosisco...e non poco. 
Che mi sento minacciata. Se mi regalasse un vestito probabilmente andrei in allarme rosso......ma è una questione mia, lo so, e in un modo o nell'altro mi piacerebbe darle una aggiustata...che aver Cura di sè è anche sapersi "decorare"...e saperlo fare in modo adeguato sia per andare ad una cena di camionisti in una trattoria dispersa nelle campagne sia ad una cena dove serve un certo dress code (su cui io vado in reazione secca...e ci andrei, solo per rompere il cazzo, in tuta e scarpe da ginnastica...o anfibi:carneval


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il primo grassetto io lo lego alla tenerezza...un po' il mio capello bianco che mi spio la mattina e che mi commuove e che mi ricorda che sono ancora viva...
> 
> Il secondo grassetto, mi trova totalmente.
> E mi fa paura. Quel lasciarsi andare che hai descritto.
> ...


Io a 21 prima di essere operata in appendicite mi pesai in ospedale e pesavo 43 kg e mia madre era preoccupatissima perché riteneva che l'operazione e la dieta seguente mi facessero  dimagrire ulteriormente, il chirurgo la rassicurò, in effetti alla fine dopo un annetto pesavo 2 kg in più


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti posso dire che lo si avverte anche quando scrivi?


significa che so trasmettere il mio stato d'animo


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> significa che so trasmettere il mio stato d'animo


Io dico sempre che, da un certo punto di vista, dentro un corpo ci si può nascondere abilmente, dietro lo scritto no 

E quoto [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io dico sempre che, da un certo punto di vista, dentro un corpo ci si può nascondere abilmente, dietro lo scritto no
> 
> E quoto @_danny_


 hai ragione


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ed è proprio riferibile al linguaggio del corpo.


Allora... Si..
Il discorso è un po cambiato però, almeno x me, rispetto a ieri..

Nel senso che tornando a quel benedetto culo, il problema x me  non sarebbe tanto la sua scarsa desiderabilità sopravvenuta, quanto un processo interno di trascuratezza in genere

Che però può originare anche da mille altre cose che un malessere di coppia, perché nella vita c'è anche altro..

Ovvio che essendo coppia si va a scaricare anche li.. Ma questo è inevitabile, dato il legame, come a rovescio se nelle mie mille attività mi vanno tutte bene, il benessere si scarica anche li dentro la coppia

Ma ritorno alla coppia e alla cura/trascuratezza di se, e sulle cose dette ieri mi viene in mente il mio amico separato, che dopo la separazione ha avuto 2 donne che in ppochssimi mesi gli han preso 10,kg

E questo lui lo considerava ignobile, una vera truffa

"Mi ingrassano tutte!" mi disse un giorno al culmine della rabbia!!


----------



## Piperita (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora... Si..
> Il discorso è un po cambiato però, almeno x me, rispetto a ieri..
> 
> Nel senso che tornando a quel benedetto culo, il problema x me  non sarebbe tanto la sua scarsa desiderabilità sopravvenuta, quanto un processo interno di trascuratezza in genere
> ...


Io tutti questi problemi non me li sono mai posti.
Rispettare il corpo significa, per me, non fare nulla contro di lui. Non bevo, non fumo, evito i farmaci,evito il trucco cioè cerco di rimanere più naturale possibile...poi il tempo passa per tutti e il corpo si modifica ma non ci bado molto, forse perché nessuno me lo fa pesare. Così come io non faccio pesare a mio marito se mette su un pò di pancetta, quando succede sono contenta, significa che è sereno, perchè quando è stressato dimagrisce.

Certo se il tuo amico sceglie una donna per il suo fisico e dopo qualche mese non la riconosce più, mi pare giusto che si arrabbi:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Io tutti questi problemi non me li sono mai posti.
> Rispettare il corpo significa, per me, non fare nulla contro di lui. Non bevo, non fumo, evito i farmaci,evito il trucco cioè cerco di rimanere più naturale possibile...poi il tempo passa per tutti e il corpo si modifica ma non ci bado molto, forse perché nessuno me lo fa pesare. Così come io non faccio pesare a mio marito se mette su un pò di pancetta, quando succede sono contenta, significa che è sereno, perchè quando è stressato dimagrisce.
> 
> Certo se il tuo amico sceglie una donna per il suo fisico e dopo qualche mese non la riconosce più, mi pare giusto che si arrabbi:carneval:


Il problema del peso qui è stato affrontato più volte, abbiamo avuto mariti che hanno dichiarato di aver tradito anche perché la consorte aveva messo su, negli anni, troppi chili e mogli a cui era stato rinfacciato più volte dai mariti questo fatto, mi sembra che si sia parlato anche di una affermazione di un sociologo o psicologo ( non ricordo ) che considerava dalla sua esperienza che mentre ci sono molti uomini che si lamentano di modificazioni fisiche delle proprie compagne,  le donne questo aspetto non lo mettono in evidenza, non colpevolizzano per così dire quasi mai i compagni di non riuscire a mantenere nel tempo una forma fisica che li renda desiderabili 
credo che questo sia frutto di una cultura pregressa che mi sembra comunque stia via via scemando


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Io tutti questi problemi non me li sono mai posti.
> Rispettare il corpo significa, per me, non fare nulla contro di lui. Non bevo, non fumo, evito i farmaci,evito il trucco cioè cerco di rimanere più naturale possibile...poi il tempo passa per tutti e il corpo si modifica ma non ci bado molto, forse perché nessuno me lo fa pesare. Così come io non faccio pesare a mio marito se mette su un pò di pancetta, *quando succede sono contenta, significa che è sereno, perchè quando è stressato dimagrisce*.
> 
> Certo se il tuo amico sceglie una donna per il suo fisico e dopo qualche mese non la riconosce più, mi pare giusto che si arrabbi:carneval:



Anche tu però badi al corpo altrui e a quello che comunica.
Conosci tuo marito e sai bene che quando accade qualcosa al suo corpo può avere un preciso significato.
Usciamo dal concetto che il corpo sia solo estetica, che la necessità dell'estetica sia solo legata alla gioventù o al fatto di essere in cerca di una relazione stabile: il corpo è sempre comunicazione.
Attraverso i gesti (la più comprensibile) ma anche attraverso le trasformazioni.
A 40 anni il corpo e il volto di una persona raccontano parecchio di essa, della sua vita, di quanto sia soddisfatta, felice, appagata o frustrata, intristita.


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il problema del peso qui è stato affrontato più volte, abbiamo avuto mariti che hanno dichiarato di aver tradito anche perché la consorte aveva messo su, negli anni, troppi chili e mogli a cui era stato rinfacciato più volte dai mariti questo fatto, mi sembra che si sia parlato anche di una affermazione di un sociologo o psicologo ( non ricordo ) che considerava dalla sua esperienza che mentre ci sono molti uomini che si lamentano di modificazioni fisiche delle proprie compagne,  le donne questo aspetto non lo mettono in evidenza, non colpevolizzano per così dire quasi mai i compagni di non riuscire a mantenere nel tempo una forma fisica che li renda desiderabili
> credo che questo sia frutto di una cultura pregressa che mi sembra comunque stia via via scemando


Cercare giustificazioni a un tradimento sai che non mi piace, però noto che alcuni miei coetanei, maschi o femmine indifferentemente, considerano il matrimonio un punto di arrivo definitivo oltre il quale è lecito lasciarsi andare.
Non è mai questione di qualche chilo in più o in meno, che possono anche piacere, ma di cura di sé, che spesso manca.
Quando una persona trasmette di sé un'immagine "seduta" non è mai seducente, anzi.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Cercare giustificazioni a un tradimento sai che non mi piace, però noto che alcuni miei coetanei, maschi o femmine indifferentemente, considerano il matrimonio un punto di arrivo definitivo oltre il quale è lecito lasciarsi andare.
> Non è mai questione di qualche chilo in più o in meno, che possono anche piacere, ma di cura di sé, che spesso manca.
> Quando una persona trasmette di sé un'immagine "seduta" non è mai seducente, anzi.


E si ritorna al discorso del "trofeo"....

"Tanto ormai la coppa l'ho vinta, posso anche mollare"

Ma di converso "prima" dovevi vincer la coppa per cui stavi allenato.......


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E si ritorna al discorso del "trofeo"....
> 
> "Tanto ormai la coppa l'ho vinta, posso anche mollare"
> 
> Ma di converso "prima" dovevi vincer la coppa per cui stavi allenato.......


Questa è una lettura che se ne può fare, infatti.


----------



## Piperita (23 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il problema del peso qui è stato affrontato più volte, abbiamo avuto mariti che hanno dichiarato di aver tradito anche perché la consorte aveva messo su, negli anni, troppi chili e mogli a cui era stato rinfacciato più volte dai mariti questo fatto, mi sembra che si sia parlato anche di una affermazione di un sociologo o psicologo ( non ricordo ) che considerava dalla sua esperienza che mentre ci sono molti uomini che si lamentano di modificazioni fisiche delle proprie compagne,  le donne questo aspetto non lo mettono in evidenza, non colpevolizzano per così dire quasi mai i compagni di non riuscire a mantenere nel tempo una forma fisica che li renda desiderabili
> credo che questo sia frutto di una cultura pregressa che mi sembra comunque stia via via scemando


Non lo sapevo, però la cosa mi incuriosisce.

Conosco due coppie, in entrambe il marito controlla cosa magia la moglie e le chiede di non ingrassare esplicitamente.
Una delle due donne, fa fatica a non mettere peso, così spesso evita di mangiare.

Onestamente non sopporterei una cosa del genere, se mi controllo nel mangiare lo faccio per me stessa, perché quando prendo chili poi mi sento male, sicuramente non per fare un piacere a mio marito o per far si che non mi tradisca.
Queste forme di sottomissione le odio. 
Non sopporto che la donna debba essere accondiscendente a tutti i costi.


----------



## Piperita (23 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Anche tu però badi al corpo altrui e a quello che comunica.
> Conosci tuo marito e sai bene che quando accade qualcosa al suo corpo può avere un preciso significato.
> Usciamo dal concetto che il corpo sia solo estetica, che la necessità dell'estetica sia solo legata alla gioventù o al fatto di essere in cerca di una relazione stabile: il corpo è sempre comunicazione.
> Attraverso i gesti (la più comprensibile) ma anche attraverso le trasformazioni.
> A 40 anni il corpo e il volto di una persona raccontano parecchio di essa, della sua vita, di quanto sia soddisfatta, felice, appagata o frustrata, intristita.


Certo, ma sicuramente non faccio casini se mette su peso e così lui nei miei confronti, anche perchè non lo tollererei. Io ti accetto per quello che sei e la cosa deve essere reciproca, altrimenti nisba


----------



## Piperita (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E si ritorna al discorso del "trofeo"....
> 
> "Tanto ormai la coppa l'ho vinta, posso anche mollare"
> 
> Ma di converso "prima" dovevi vincer la coppa per cui stavi allenato.......


Ma il discorso di fondo è sbagliato. Non sto allenata o in forma per vincere un trofeo, lo faccio per me e non per farmi guardare dagli altri, non me ne frega nulla, ma solo perché mi sento bene così, non solo mentalmente ma anche e principalmente fisicamente.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Cercare giustificazioni a un tradimento sai che non mi piace, però noto che alcuni miei coetanei, maschi o femmine indifferentemente, considerano il matrimonio un punto di arrivo definitivo oltre il quale è lecito lasciarsi andare.
> Non è mai questione di qualche chilo in più o in meno, che possono anche piacere, ma di cura di sé, che spesso manca.
> Quando una persona trasmette di sé un'immagine "seduta" non è mai seducente, anzi.


.
Sulla cura sfondi una porta aperta il problema è legare la cura al culo che scende, alle tette che scendono o ai chili in più o in meno che non mi trova d'accordo.
Per questo siamo a un punto fermo.
Io smetterei di parlare di modifiche del corpo ma parlerei di modifiche della persona che vuol dire che se tu non cambi e sei a tuo agio con le tue modifiche io sono serena e a mio agio con te
Posso fartele notare in tono scherzoso (cosa che faccio e che mi viene fatta) ma fine.
Mi preoccupo, ti scuoto quando percepisco che le modifiche sono dovute a uno stato d'animo che sta cambiando e mi si accende il campanello di allarme.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Ma il discorso di fondo è sbagliato. Non sto allenata o in forma per vincere un trofeo, lo faccio per me e non per farmi guardare dagli altri, non me ne frega nulla, ma solo perché mi sento bene così, non solo mentalmente ma anche e principalmente fisicamente.


Questo è il discorso che si faceva...

Ma se ti metti con me e sei X chili, e dopo 3 mesi sei X +25 chili, il pensierino che FORSE non lo facevi x te   già da prima, beh.... un attimino indubbiamente mi sale su...

E capisco in questo senso lo sfogo che ebbe il mio amico...

Ma non è un lassismo solo circoscritto al culo che noterei.. Diciamo pure che quando vedessi il culo, avrei già abbondantemente visto il processo avviato da un bel pezzo, per come son fatto io, da mille altri segnali


----------



## Eratò (23 Dicembre 2016)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Salve sono una donna di 36 anni abbastanza bella che frequenta la palestra da qualche mese.... e dove si allena quotidianamente un bell' uomo sui 50 o meno che mi ha colpito particolarmente.... c'è un piccolo problema. .. siamo sposati entrambi ma non è questo il dramma. ..piuttosto lui non si decide a fare il primo passo ci guardiamo e poi lui ultimamente è molto ''galletto''ride con gli amici si mette in mostra x farsi guardare da me è più allegro. ..ma io vorrei un' azione concreta nei miei confronti capisco che qualcuno probabilmente conosca la moglie perché a quanto pare frequenta la palestra da moltissimi anni.....


Oh ma io mica capisco eh?Hai il coraggio per tradire ma non hai il coraggio per fare il primo passo e dire "andiamo a prenderci un caffè dopo?"....Vabbe.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è il discorso che si faceva...
> 
> Ma se ti metti con me e sei X chili, *e dopo 3 mesi sei X +25 chili,* il pensierino che FORSE non lo facevi x te   già da prima, beh.... un attimino indubbiamente mi sale su...
> 
> ...


.
Qui mi sembra evidente il problema e non posso che concordare


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Qui mi sembra evidente il problema e non posso che concordare


Io ho una situazione opposta sott'occhio, in questo periodo, un mio amico che frequento spesso, lo conobbi 5,anni fa, alto, robusto, un bel pancione, gioviale, allegro, sereno, BELLO .. anche sportivo, sugli sci è una bomba umana... 
Ci si ammazzava di stinco e vino ai rifugi sulle piste, in allegria, in serenità e equilibrio

Questa estate si è messo a dieta, avrà perso non so 30,kg forse più, esteticamente è molto meglio, ma io lo vedo molto peggio

Intristito, smunto, un sorriso asciutto e malinconico, cazzo lo vedo malissimo, e fisicamente è MOLTO meglio di prima

La sera di natale si fa la cena degli avanzi, sarà un supplizio vederlo a tavola senza vino, senza pane, senza sorriso


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho una situazione opposta sott'occhio, in questo periodo, un mio amico che frequento spesso, lo conobbi 5,anni fa, alto, robusto, un bel pancione, gioviale, allegro, sereno, BELLO .. anche sportivo, sugli sci è una bomba umana...
> Ci si ammazzava di stinco e vino ai rifugi sulle piste, in allegria, in serenità e equilibrio
> 
> Questa estate si è messo a dieta, avrà perso non so 30,kg forse più, esteticamente è molto meglio, ma io lo vedo molto peggio
> ...



.
ne conosco molti così
Sono quelli che si mettono a dieta per gli altri (la compagna si sarà lamentata? ) e quindi non scelgono per se e non vivono come vorrebbero
Sono circondata da persone così...


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma il discorso di fondo è sbagliato. Non sto allenata o in forma per vincere un trofeo, *lo faccio per me* e non per farmi guardare dagli altri, non me ne frega nulla, ma solo perché mi sento bene così, non solo mentalmente ma anche e principalmente fisicamente.


Infatti è di questo che si sta parlando.
E quando fai - o non fai - qualcosa per te lo si vede, gli altri lo vedono.


----------



## Eratò (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho una situazione opposta sott'occhio, in questo periodo, un mio amico che frequento spesso, lo conobbi 5,anni fa, alto, robusto, un bel pancione, gioviale, allegro, sereno, BELLO .. anche sportivo, sugli sci è una bomba umana...
> Ci si ammazzava di stinco e vino ai rifugi sulle piste, in allegria, in serenità e equilibrio
> 
> Questa estate si è messo a dieta, avrà perso non so 30,kg forse più, esteticamente è molto meglio, ma io lo vedo molto peggio
> ...


E allora spiegagli che magari con 30 kg in meno si è risparmiato un infarto....vedrai come torna allegro.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> E allora spiegagli che magari con 30 kg in meno si è risparmiato un infarto....vedrai come torna allegro.


Sai..non credo di avere il potere di conferire allegria o tristezza con una spiegazione cosi..

Se ha scelto cosi è giusto faccia cosi

Ma a me emana un'aura negativissima

Diversamente da quando lo conobbi

E le sue forme sono sicuramente migliori di prima.... Per dire


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Sulla cura sfondi una porta aperta il problema è legare la cura al culo che scende, alle tette che scendono o ai chili in più o in meno che non mi trova d'accordo.
> Per questo siamo a un punto fermo.
> Io smetterei di parlare di modifiche del corpo ma parlerei di modifiche della persona che *vuol dire che se tu non cambi e sei a tuo agio con le tue modifiche io sono serena e a mio agio con te*
> ...


Tette e culo scendono sempre in tutti quanti.
L'invecchiamento è naturale, normale, e comunica che siamo persone umane, imperfette.
Il neretto però è fondamentale.:up:


----------



## Eratò (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai..non credo di avere il potere di conferire allegria o tristezza con una spiegazione cosi..
> 
> Se ha scelto cosi è giusto faccia cosi
> 
> ...


Eh però....lui ha bisogno di capire gli effetti positivi su se stesso che vanno oltre la pura estetica e il piacere agli altri.Provare a cambiare prospettiva.Perché cosi tanti chili in più vanno oltre il discorso del estetica.E cosi invece di concentrarsi su quello che non mangia si concentra sul elemento più importante di tutti : la salute.


----------



## kikko64 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il problema del peso qui è stato affrontato più volte, abbiamo avuto mariti che hanno dichiarato di aver tradito anche perché la consorte aveva messo su, negli anni, troppi chili e mogli a cui era stato rinfacciato più volte dai mariti questo fatto, mi sembra che si sia parlato anche di una affermazione di un sociologo o psicologo ( non ricordo ) che considerava dalla sua esperienza che mentre ci sono molti uomini che si lamentano di modificazioni fisiche delle proprie compagne,*  le donne questo aspetto non lo mettono in evidenza, non colpevolizzano per così dire quasi mai i compagni di non riuscire a mantenere nel tempo una forma fisica che li renda desiderabili credo che questo sia frutto di una cultura pregressa che mi sembra comunque stia via via scemando*


Qualche anno fa mi moglie mi disse "faccio sesso con te solo al buio perché sei inguardabile" ... 
Effettivamente in quel periodo non ero in gran forma ... decisamente sovrappeso, molto di più di quanto non lo sia ora.
Mi comprai una bici da corsa ... per tutta l'estate 35 km tutte le sere e 100 km al sabato ... quando non fu più possibile usare la bici di sera passai alla palestra ... 5 giorni alla settimana (3 attrezzi e 2 spinning) ... andai anche dal dietologo che mi impose non una dieta ma un regime alimentare controllato (questa cosa non piacque molto a Lei ma questa è un'altra storia... ). 
Nei primi tre mesi persi quasi 20 kg (saldo fra grasso "bruciato e muscolatura aumentata) ... ma le cose con mia moglie non cambiarono, anzi peggiorarono ... lei passò in breve tempo da "solo sesso al buio" a "niente sesso" ...
Non ero più "inguardabile", ero diventato ... "invisibile".

Nota : purtroppo negli ultimi due anni, per una serie di problemi fisici e professionali non ho più potuto continuare ad allenarmi con la stessa costanza del passato ed ho rimesso su qualche kilo di troppo ... 
Ormai mi sono rassegnato all'invisibilità.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Eratò ha detto:


> Eh però....lui ha bisogno di capire gli effetti positivi su se stesso che vanno oltre la pura estetica e il piacere agli altri.Provare a cambiare prospettiva.Perché cosi tanti chili in più vanno oltre il discorso del estetica.E cosi invece di concentrarsi su quello che non mangia si concentra sul elemento più importante di tutti : la salute.


Probabilmente lo ha ragionato inizialmente, e immagino sia il motivo che lo ha indotto a iniziare la dieta.

Ma sai.. A volte inizi un percorso, pensando che arrivato in fondo o quasi, sarai felice....

E quando sei in fondo o quasi ti ritrovi triste e semi depresso... 

E quello che credo di leggere in lui

Un buzzo svanito e un fisico rigenerato nelle forme, nel suo caso mi restituisce una immagine tutt'altro che equilibrata e salubre


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa mi moglie mi disse "faccio sesso con te solo al buio perché sei inguardabile" ...
> Effettivamente in quel periodo non ero in gran forma ... decisamente sovrappeso, molto di più di quanto non lo sia ora.
> Mi comprai una bici da corsa ... per tutta l'estate 35 km tutte le sere e 100 km al sabato ... quando non fu più possibile usare la bici di sera passai alla palestra ... 5 giorni alla settimana (3 attrezzi e 2 spinning) ... andai anche dal dietologo che mi impose non una dieta ma un regime alimentare controllato (questa cosa non piacque molto a Lei ma questa è un'altra storia... ).
> Nei primi tre mesi persi quasi 20 kg (saldo fra grasso "bruciato e muscolatura aumentata) ... ma le cose con mia moglie non cambiarono, anzi peggiorarono ... lei passò in breve tempo da "solo sesso al buio" a "niente sesso" ...
> ...


essere invisibile per lei non è essere invisibile per il mondo
lo dico a te e lo ripeto a me


----------



## Piperita (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è il discorso che si faceva...
> 
> Ma se ti metti con me e sei X chili, e dopo 3 mesi sei X +25 chili, il pensierino che FORSE non lo facevi x te   già da prima, beh.... un attimino indubbiamente mi sale su...
> 
> ...


Secondo me c'è qualcosa che non va.
Una persona che sta a stecchetto per accalappiare il tipo qualche problema lo ha o meglio ha capito il trucco e lo mette in atto... è la società che ci mette in testa certe cose: se non sei figa non ti guarda nessuno!
Purtroppo la società impone certi canoni di bellezza che tutti vorremmo possedere, pertanto attribuisco la colpa non alla tizia che si lascia andare ma alla società. La tizia sicuramente era auna buona forchetta già prima di dimagrire o incontrare il tuo amico, solo che ha dovuto adeguarsi alle regole imposte
Il tuo amico avrebbe mai guardato la tizia se fosse stata in sovrappeso? Immagino di no, altrimenti non si lagnerebbe adesso. Allora il discorso è semplice o stiamo attenti ai particolari quando incontriamo una persona oppure ci prendiamo ciò che ci capita


----------



## Piperita (23 Dicembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa mi moglie mi disse "faccio sesso con te solo al buio perché sei inguardabile" ...
> Effettivamente in quel periodo non ero in gran forma ... decisamente sovrappeso, molto di più di quanto non lo sia ora.
> Mi comprai una bici da corsa ... per tutta l'estate 35 km tutte le sere e 100 km al sabato ... quando non fu più possibile usare la bici di sera passai alla palestra ... 5 giorni alla settimana (3 attrezzi e 2 spinning) ... andai anche dal dietologo che mi impose non una dieta ma un regime alimentare controllato (questa cosa non piacque molto a Lei ma questa è un'altra storia... ).
> Nei primi tre mesi persi quasi 20 kg (saldo fra grasso "bruciato e muscolatura aumentata) ... ma le cose con mia moglie non cambiarono, anzi peggiorarono ... lei passò in breve tempo da "solo sesso al buio" a "niente sesso" ...
> ...


Perdonami,non vorrei ferirti ma non ho capito una cosa. Tua moglie all'improvviso si è ritrovata con te inguardabile e non ha più voluto fare sesso?
Se io ho un problema con mio marito, se vedo che si sta lasciando andare troppo, e questa cosa non mi piace, ne parliamo e gli chiedo di stare attento al cibo o meglio stiamo attenti in due. 
Poi il passaggio da inguardabile a invisibile non lo capisco.


----------



## iosolo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Non credete che legare la coppia alla "bellezza" e alla cura di sè sia totalmente e assolutamente superficiale? 

Lo chiedo a voi e lo chiedo anche a me. 
Io ero una da Unicorni e favole rosa, per cui amare significava "amare" nonostante tutto. 

Nonostante i fallimenti, i problemi, le difficoltà. 
Nonostante il culo basso e i chili di troppo. 

Il mio lui mi ha rinfacciato proprio questo nel momento che ha percepito la distanza tra noi "chili di troppo" e poca cura di me stessa. Ero spenta come ho già scritto in altri punti. 
Ma incastrata in quel corpo, in quel momento, non c'ero forse io?! Io sono quel corpo come dice @_ipazia_ o sono oltre quel corpo. Quando lui ha mancato di rispetto non lo ha fatto forse a me. Al mio IO più profondo?! 

Io pensavo di essere oltre quel corpo. 
Pensavo che i miei valori, i miei sentimenti, le mie conoscenze, le mie capacità, il mio sorriso, il mio IO era oltre quel corpo. Il corpo è solo un contenitore di quella che è la mia anima, al netto di tutto. 

Ora anche questa certezza sembra cadere come altri milioni di certezze che avevo nel cuore. Vorrei credere ancora in quell'amore nonostante tutto! ma davvero nonostante tutto. Amare anche se il mio lui diventa impotente e non ho più il suo "pisello infiocchettato"?! Amare anche se la mia lei è malata e il suo corpo con lei. 
Amare il nostro IO. 

Ma io come ipazia non credo che il mio corpo sono io. è lo specchio fuori di me, ma non è tutta me, io sono molto di più. Io sono talmente tanto piena, grande, immensa che il mio corpo non potrebbe mai contenermi.


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non credete che legare la coppia alla "bellezza" e alla cura di sè sia totalmente e assolutamente superficiale?
> 
> Lo chiedo a voi e lo chiedo anche a me.
> Io ero una da Unicorni e favole rosa, per cui amare significava "amare" nonostante tutto.
> ...


Mi piace quello che hai scritto! 

Una cosa interessante che ho in testa è che "il Tutto è più della somma delle singole parti". 

E ci sto ragionando. Perchè ha molteplici risvolti.

Cosa significa che il tutto è più della somma delle singole parti? 

Significa che siccome è un di più, che mi rende unica e caratteristica posso fregarmene delle parti che tanto c'è quel tutto?

O che quel Tutto è composto delle parti, che tutte hanno bisogno di Cura e attenzione, con la stessa identica dignità? 

Perchè se manca anche soltanto una parte all'appello, il Tutto cambia e prende forma e sostanza molto diverse? 

Io penso che ogni parte ha la stessa dignità rispetto alle altre. 
Se Curo la mia mente, allo stesso modo Curo le mie emozioni e il mio Corpo. 
Che hanno pari dignità.

E come non lascio morire di fame e inedia il mio mondo emozionale o non lo riempio fino a farlo esplodere per poi vomitare tutto, oscillando fra anoressia emozionale e bulimia emozionale, come non lascio morire di fame e inedia la mia mente o non la riempie super valutandola e abusandola fino a quando non crolla, allo stesso modo tratto il mio corpo. 

Pari dignità nelle diverse parti di sè. 

Perchè tutte concorrono alla composizione di quel tutto che io sono, rappresentata in ogni mia singola parte ma Viva nelle connessioni fra le parti. 

Credo ci sia una profonda differenza fra il corpo visto solo come veicolo di estetica e corpo visto come Componenete il sè. 
L'immagine corporea è fondamentale al benessere individuale. Su diversi piani. 

E il corpo è una cartina tornasole dello stato generale. 
Oltre che un attentissimo controllore degli stati più interni e profondi. 

E quindi la pancetta, data dal "sedersi" in se stessi, affogando nella quotidianità, spesso e volentieri parla di un allontanamento da sè. 
Probabilmente il fatto che basta aprire il frigorifero per trovare cibo, e non andare nell'orto a raccogliere la verdura, per dire, fa perdere il senso di un corpo reattivo e in forma. 
Che quando vado nell'orto a raccogliere la verdura sento immediatamente la fatica dei muscoli che si piegano, si tendono, si rilassano nei movimenti che servono per un gesto semplice come tirar su le patate. E se il corpo non è in forma quei movimenti li fa faticosamente, disperdendo energie utili invece. 
Tagliar la legna in sovrappeso, oltre al rischio di farsi venire un infarto, implica il non riuscire a farlo come serve. 

La visione del culo sodo solo come una forma dell'estetica secondo me è restrittivo. 

La realtà è che se i muscoli non sono in forma, col piffero che mi muovo bene nel mondo e in me stessa.  
E se i muscoli non sono in equilibrio ci sono conseguenze su tutto il corpo...dalla schiena, alle articolazioni all'apparato respiratorio.  
La pancia che ingombra nei movimenti sbilancia anche sulla schiena per dire. 

E sul lungo termine, sono elementi che pesano sulla salute generale dell'organismo. 

Sono esempi...ma per significare che il culo sodo non è semplicemente estetica. MA sopravvivenza. Per quanto persi nelle comodità ce lo stiamo dimenticando. E io credo che questo sia un bel problema. A diversi livelli.


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non credete che legare la coppia alla "bellezza" e alla cura di sè sia totalmente e assolutamente superficiale?
> 
> Lo chiedo a voi e lo chiedo anche a me.
> Io ero una da Unicorni e favole rosa, per cui amare significava "amare" nonostante tutto.
> ...


E se posso....il tuo lui è stato uno stronzo. 
Che anzichè guardarti e rimanersene zitto, avrebbe dovuto romperti i coglioni. 

Un corpo che si spegne, parla di situazioni profonde. Il culo molle, è un sintomo...ma non lo si affronta. 

E si racconta innazitutto a se stessi che tanto c'è il resto. E certo che sì, c'è ANCHE il resto. Ma c'è ANCHE il corpo. 

E pensare di avvicinarsi all'altro solo per alcune parti lo trovo riduttivo proprio dell'avvicinamento. 
Ed una mancanza di Cura e Attenzione. 

Che sì, si è più del nostro corpo, ma questo non significa che dimenticarsi del corpo non abbia un peso anche sul resto. 

Di questo aspetto del desiderio non si parla. PEr il timore di offendere. 
MA poi pesa lo stesso. 

PErchè gli occhi guardano e vedono. LA mente può anche provare ad aggiustare...ma non basta. 

Che le immagini interne, quando si discostano troppo da quelle esterne poi fanno comunque crash.

Non penso sia questione di amore. Ma di chiarezza del proprio desiderare. 

Se io so che desidero anche il Corpo, allora quando è malato ne ho Cura. 
Perchè lo desidero. 

LA spinta motivazionale alla reazione alla malattia comprende il desiderio di "ritornare" ad uno stato di forma anche fisica. 
Fare i conti con gli impedimenti del corpo, significa Desiderare il corpo di nuovo funzionante. E fare la fatica di starci e cercarlo ancora e ancora. Accettando i nuovi limiti ma senza rimanerci schiacciati e annullati sotto. 

E penso per esempio alla questione dell'impotenza, nei maschi..che diventa una questione di vergogna anzichè di semplice funzionamento. DA affrontare. In un modo o nell'altro. Come si può. 

Se a G. d'improvviso smettesse di funzionare il cazzo....penso che gli romperei i coglioni fino allo stremo. 
Per me stessa. Perchè so che ho bisogno di avere vicino un uomo compreso del suo cazzo. 
E so, sinceramente, che andrei a cercare soddisfazione di quella mancanza da altre parti. Inutile che mi nasconda dietro un dito. 

E per sostenere anche lui, perchè un uomo col cazzo che non funziona non sta bene. 
Come non sta bene una donna che non funziona interamente. Figa compresa. 

E penso che se non si facesse carico di se stesso, lo manderei a fare in culo. Perchè si farebbe governare dalla paura di affrontare invece che lasciar scorrere il desiderio di funzionare. E un maschio che non si cura di se stesso, come una femmina, non è affidabile. 

Non mi basta che sappia lavorare, tener in ordine la casa, sorridermi. 
Se penso ad una persona vicina a me la voglio capace di combattere per funzionare intera. E non a pezzi. 

Piuttosto sto da sola.


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa mi moglie mi disse "faccio sesso con te solo al buio perché sei inguardabile" ...
> Effettivamente in quel periodo non ero in gran forma ... decisamente sovrappeso, molto di più di quanto non lo sia ora.
> Mi comprai una bici da corsa ... per tutta l'estate 35 km tutte le sere e 100 km al sabato ... quando non fu più possibile usare la bici di sera passai alla palestra ... 5 giorni alla settimana (3 attrezzi e 2 spinning) ... andai anche dal dietologo che mi impose non una dieta ma un regime alimentare controllato (questa cosa non piacque molto a Lei ma questa è un'altra storia... ).
> Nei primi tre mesi persi quasi 20 kg (saldo fra grasso "bruciato e muscolatura aumentata) ... ma le cose con mia moglie non cambiarono, anzi peggiorarono ... lei passò in breve tempo da "solo sesso al buio" a "niente sesso" ...
> ...


SE posso essere molto diretta....tua moglie è una stronza 

Perchè ha usato il tuo corpo per non parlarti di se stessa. 

Non ti ha criticato per il desiderio di te...Ti ha criticato per giustificare se stessa. E li suo non desiderio. 

Tanto che da inguardabile sei diventato invisibile. 

Ti ha usato come alibi per non affrontare se stessa. E i suoi desideri. 

Quanto ai kili di troppo...impediscono te, e nulla c'entrano con l'invisibilità. 

Se sei invisibile, non si vedono nè i kili di troppo nè i kili giusti...E si è invisibili non per il corpo, ma per il desiderio interno che spinge l'altro a Guardare e Volere.


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Perdonami,non vorrei ferirti ma non ho capito una cosa. Tua moglie all'improvviso si è ritrovata con te inguardabile e non ha più voluto fare sesso?
> Se io ho un problema con mio marito, se vedo che si sta lasciando andare troppo, e questa cosa non mi piace, ne parliamo e gli chiedo di stare attento al cibo o meglio stiamo attenti in due.
> *Poi il passaggio da inguardabile a invisibile non lo capisco*.


A me pensa che pare evidente invece...ed è nell'inguardabile la contraddizione di fondo. 

DEVO guardare per poter vedere che il culo si smolla. Che sei fuori forma. Devo avere gli occhi su di te. Devi essere nei miei occhi e nelle immagini che ho di te dentro di me. 

Se sei inguardabile, significa semplicemente che ti ho perso dentro di me. 
E da prima di poter usare il corpo come scusa. Diventa ovvio passare all'invisibilità, che è solo iniziare a usare la parola giusta. trovandosi davanti al fatto che l'altro ha risposto e agito per ritornare a essere guardabile. 

Il corpo non poteva più essere usato come scusa...e si deve necessariamente passare all'ignorare. 

Come faccio a criticarti se non ti sto guardando? Se sei inguardabile? 
Non ti sto criticando in modo proattivo. Non è Cura e attenzione. 
Ma è semplicemente usare per giustificare a se stessi che qualcosa dentro si è rotto. 
E non si hanno i coglioni di dirlo chiaramente. 
Ed è secondo me il rovescio della medaglia del farsi andare bene tutto con la scusa dell'amore. 
Che anche dire "ti amo talmente tanto, che non mi interessa se hai un culo che non mi piace", è un modo implicito per non dire e per non curare, per tenere fuori dagli occhi. 

E' semplicemente uno dei meccanismi dell'aggressivo passivo. 
Attacco te, metto su di te sotto forma di attacco un disagio mio che non so gestire. E che non voglio affrontare. 

SE fosse Cura, non solo non sei inguardabile, ma ti sto guardando, ti sto vedendo, vedo che non hai cura di te e ti rompo il cazzo perchè ti vedo, perchè anche tu riporti lo sguardo su di te e ricominci a fare per te, a desiderarti.

 Desiderare l'altro è desiderare il suo desiderio di sè. 

SE manca questo..per forza di cose l'altro è inguardabile, che è solo il fiocco all'invisibile...all'essere fuori dagli occhi.


----------



## spleen (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me pensa che pare evidente invece...ed è nell'inguardabile la contraddizione di fondo.
> 
> DEVO guardare per poter vedere che il culo si smolla. Che sei fuori forma. Devo avere gli occhi su di te. Devi essere nei miei occhi e nelle immagini che ho di te dentro di me.
> 
> ...


Che sei uscito dallo spazio condiviso e osservato......


----------



## Piperita (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me pensa che pare evidente invece...ed è nell'inguardabile la contraddizione di fondo.
> 
> DEVO guardare per poter vedere che il culo si smolla. Che sei fuori forma. Devo avere gli occhi su di te. Devi essere nei miei occhi e nelle immagini che ho di te dentro di me.
> 
> ...


C'ero arrivata, ma non conoscendo la sua storia volevo prima dei chiarimenti.
Purtroppo quando si ama  i difetti non esistono, quando non si ama più, escono fuori difetti che prima non esistevano.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> o stiamo attenti ai particolari quando incontriamo una persona oppure ci prendiamo ciò che ci capita


Io amo i particolari 

E ci faccio molto caso, a tutto tondo, non fissandomi semplicemente su uno o più particolari fisici.

Posso notare un fisico perfettamente a posto, esteticamente, ma "indossato" da una persona che non si sta "curando" affatto.. Anzi, sta facendo scempio di se, anche x i motivi che indicavi

Quella stessa persona con più inestetismi, ma che si "gode" se stessa, la trovo infinitamente più attraente, anche quei 10 kg "di troppo"

Credo di esser fortunato in questo, OGGI, sono attratto dal "benessere" di una persona, a tutto tondo, "equilibrio godurioso interno esterno"

C'è chi lo ha a 50 kg chi a 60, chi a 80..

Ma io credo invece che se non ce l'hai in partenza, dentro, è un casino a ricercarlo nella bilancia.

Parte tutto dall'interno.

E se stai male dentro, per me stai male anche fuori. 

Qualcosa mi stona. Anche con un fisico da modella, ribadisco


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io amo i particolari
> 
> E ci faccio molto caso, a tutto tondo, non fissandomi semplicemente su uno o più particolari fisici.
> 
> ...



Eh sì.
E questa cosa la percepiamo, la si percepisce.
Lo stare bene è maledettamente attraente.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Eh sì.
> E questa cosa la percepiamo, la si percepisce.
> Lo stare bene è maledettamente attraente.


Ah.. Si.. Maledettamente 

A me mi spariscono i singoli particolari e mi arriva addosso una ventata enorme.. Indistinguibile.. 

Come dice Ipazia mi arriva la somma del tutto, e a quel punto non mi viene sinceramente di soffermarsi su singole parti

È come mangiar un piatto buonissimo e andarci a scavar dentro la cipollina o il cubetto di pancetta...

Mi arriva tutto


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Oh ma io mica capisco eh?Hai il coraggio per tradire ma non hai il coraggio per fare il primo passo e dire "andiamo a prenderci un caffè dopo?"....Vabbe.


O.T. Ciao


----------



## iosolo (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piace quello che hai scritto!
> 
> *Una cosa interessante che ho in testa è che "il Tutto è più della somma delle singole parti". *
> 
> ...


Seguo il tuo ragionamento, e diciamo che ti vengo dietro. 

Diciamo che siamo un tutto, e che in quel tutto, compreso il nostro corpo, c'è il nostro IO, con pari dignità. 

Nessuno vale, più dell'altro, ed è possibile che nella vita ci sia un momento in cui una parte del nostro Io ha bisogno di essere curata, amata e protetta. 

Una parte di me, che in un momento, che in un percorso di una vita fatta di alti e bassi è meno forte degli altri. 

Che succede a me? Che succede a te? Che succede al noi?

Quello che voglio dire è che se io fossi in G e vedessi che tu tentenni e non ce la fai, ti guarderei con tenerezza e vedrei e per primo amerei quel tuo fallimento che fa parte di te. 

Tu sei anche quel fallimento. Tu sei anche quell'essere mediocre che non è riuscito ad avere cura di te. Io ti amerei anche per quella tua imperfezione. 

Non parlo solo di estetica, anche se potrei farlo, sul quel modo ormai statito e conforme di vedere la bellezza ma parlo in generale di piccoli inciampi nella vita di ognuno di noi.
Ci possono essere, ci sono, fanno parte di noi, del nostro equilibrio, del nostro percorso di vita. Come un culo calante, che si [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] mi rappresenta in parte, ma solo in una piccola misera parte di qualcosa di molto più grande. Ed io uomo non desidero il tuo culo, io desidero quello che tu fai con quel culo, che è solo tuo, che sono le tue mosse, il tuo rapportarti con quel culo, che sono le gioie che ricavi da quel culo... insomma anche il culo è molto più di un semplice culo. 

Se io desidero solo un culo sodo e tu sei solo quella che cura il suo corpo per un culo sodo lo vedo così superficiale. Tu sei molto di più... e G è molto di più di un uomo con la panzetta (nel caso arrivi) e tu non smetterai di desiderlo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa mi moglie mi disse "faccio sesso con te solo al buio perché sei inguardabile" ...
> Effettivamente in quel periodo non ero in gran forma ... decisamente sovrappeso, molto di più di quanto non lo sia ora.
> Mi comprai una bici da corsa ... per tutta l'estate 35 km tutte le sere e 100 km al sabato ... quando non fu più possibile usare la bici di sera passai alla palestra ... 5 giorni alla settimana (3 attrezzi e 2 spinning) ... andai anche dal dietologo che mi impose non una dieta ma un regime alimentare controllato (questa cosa non piacque molto a Lei ma questa è un'altra storia... ).
> Nei primi tre mesi persi quasi 20 kg (saldo fra grasso "bruciato e muscolatura aumentata) ... ma le cose con mia moglie non cambiarono, anzi peggiorarono ... lei passò in breve tempo da "solo sesso al buio" a "niente sesso" ...
> ...


All'invisibilità per lei forse.
Io credo che, dopo una certa età, si guardino davvero le persone.


----------



## ologramma (23 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> All'invisibilità per lei forse.
> Io credo che, dopo una certa età, si guardino davvero le persone.


.
ecco perchè mi è sempre piaciuto il detto " voglio invecchiare con te:up:" 
non te eh 
Mi piace il pensiero che si cambi in due e  i nostri aspetti è logico che cambino con l'età e quindi si accetta cosa che la natura ci fa diventare con il passare del tempo.
Ma tu giù di brutto perchè hai mancato ? Quello è un altro conto , pietà siamo a natale


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Seguo il tuo ragionamento, e diciamo che ti vengo dietro.
> 
> Diciamo che siamo un tutto, e che in quel tutto, compreso il nostro corpo, c'è il nostro IO, con pari dignità.
> 
> ...


Se i cambiamenti  sono lasciarsi andare, concentrarsi sui cambiamenti fisici  e non accogliere il cambiamento o il disagio è non solo mancanza di amore ma proprio di accettazione.


----------



## iosolo (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E se posso....il tuo lui è stato uno stronzo.
> Che anzichè guardarti e rimanersene zitto, avrebbe dovuto romperti i coglioni.
> 
> Un corpo che si spegne, parla di situazioni profonde. Il culo molle, è un sintomo...ma non lo si affronta.
> ...


Non ammetti debolezza vero?! 
Sarà che io sono così difettata che nella debolezza altrui vedo una forma di grande umanità. 

Non credere, non sono così patetica come posso sembrare in queste righe, e forse in questo momento.
 E' un momento, passerà, sono sicura di questo. Mi voglio troppo bene anche con tutti i miei difetti. 

Abbiamo una concezione diversa di coppia. Per me la coppia è qualcosa di complementare. 
E' essere la forza che all'altro manca, quando è necessario, e se non è abbastanza è condividere insieme anche il fallimento. Il fallimento di una parte di te, perchè non ce l'hai fatta. Perchè non sei stato in grado di essere abbastanza forte. 
Ma per me sei sempre tu.


----------



## Eratò (23 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Ciao


Ciao:bacissimo:


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Seguo il tuo ragionamento, e diciamo che ti vengo dietro.
> 
> Diciamo che siamo un tutto, e che in quel tutto, compreso il nostro corpo, c'è il nostro IO, con pari dignità.
> 
> ...


Mi stai facendo pensare che sto dando per scontate cose che non lo sono...e mi riferisco al grassetto...

Se una parte del mio IO ha bisogno di maggiore Cura e tu invece nicchi perchè mi ami tanto, ma tanto...beh...non vai bene per me. 

Avere Cura è non perdonare, è non fare sconti per il politically correct del non dire. 
E affrontare anche discorsi scomodi, a partire dal culo calante. 

Che se il culo mi si smolla, e non mi dici niente perchè mi ami, a me sembri un paraculo che non ha voglia di intavolare il discorso...volere anche i difetti è metterli al centro e dargli pari dignità.

Non metterli sotto il tappeto dell'amore. 

E metterli al centro significa svelarli. E dire di sè. 

"caro tesoro, ti voglio tanto bene. Ma ti stai trascurando e la cosa mi sta spegnendo il desiderio. Che succede?"

Invece si preferisce tacere, non affrontare. Non cercare rogne. 

Che sicuro non è un discorso piacevole. MA è vicinanza. Intimità. 

Confidenza. 

E no...il mio corpo non è una misera parte di me. Ma proprio per niente. 

Non ci sono parti misere. Ci sono parti doloranti forse. MA misere no. 

E' proprio questo che sto dicendo...il corpo non è miseria. 

E questo è retaggio di un condizionamento cattolico...fra l'altro. 

Che spinge agli estremi dell'edonismo da un lato e dell'indifferenza dall'altro. 

Il Corpo ha la stessa dignità delle emozioni. 

Se calano le emozioni, la cosa diventa evidente. 

Il tradimento è uno dei sintomi. Per dire. 
Fra le altre cose. 

Se io vedo che a G. cresce la pancetta, esprimo il mio disappunto e l'effetto che ha su di me. 
Allo stesso modo in cui lo esprimerei se gli calasse la dolcezza nei miei confronti. 

Questa suddivisione del corpo da tutto il resto, come se fosse una parte relativa lo trovo molto rischioso. 

E ancora peggio trovo l'imbarazzo del parlare del corpo come parte importante di una relazione. La fisicità.

La fisicità è la prima interfaccia di una relazione intima. 

Usare l'estremo dell'edonismo per non affrontare la questione, io penso derivi dalla paura di non essere accettati. 

E si passa dall'ammore per aggiustare...ma sono toppe. 

Senza fisicità non si sta più parlando di relazione di coppia. 
La fisicità, il desiderio, il seguirsi nei cambiamenti per trovarli e ritrovarli nell'attrazione è il nutrimento della passione. 

Salvo finire a dire come il mio ex "ma io ti amo! e' normale scopare una volta al mese!! tutte le coppie scopano così.." 
La realtà era che non voleva affrontare il fatto che ci eravamo persi. E il desiderio caduto era solo il sintomo più evidente. 

Nel corpo dell'altro si trova anche Casa...io non ci starei mai in una casa tenuta male, con le scale barcollanti e i pavimenti storti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ciao:bacissimo:


:bacissimo:


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ammetti debolezza vero?!
> Sarà che io sono così difettata che nella debolezza altrui vedo una forma di grande umanità.
> 
> Non credere, non sono così patetica come posso sembrare in queste righe, e forse in questo momento.
> ...


no iosolo.

Non è questione di debolezza.

E' questione che se la debolezza la metti in gioco con me, allora ti sostengo. 

Ma se la debolezza la usi come scusa per non fare un cazzo per te....beh, non fa per me. 
La debolezza è forza, se la si espone e la si Vive. E la si accetta davvero. Facendola diventare parte proattiva per migliorare. 

SE diventa scudo per lasciarsi andare....beh...liberi tutti

MA in quel gorgo io non ci entro. Per il semplice fatto che io non sono così. E non lo sono stata neanche nei momenti peggiori. 
E accanto a me voglio una persona mia pari. 

Questo non significa non sostenersi...anzi. 
Ma significa che se usi il mio sostegno per non fare un cazzo....beh. Io non sono la madre di nessuno.

A me invece, pensa, la complementarietà fa venire i brividi blu. 

Per me la coppia sono due UNO che si compenetrano. 

Ma completi ognuno in loro stessi. 

Compenetranti. Non complementari. 

Una  coppia in cui ci si cerca vicendevolmente dentro le mancanze non fa per me. Ho già dato. Lascio ad altri l'ebrezza dell'esperienza. A me è bastata una volta.


----------



## iosolo (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi stai facendo pensare che sto dando per scontate cose che non lo sono...e mi riferisco al grassetto...
> 
> Se una parte del mio IO ha bisogno di maggiore Cura e tu invece nicchi perchè mi ami tanto, ma tanto...beh...non vai bene per me.
> 
> ...


Sicuramente, visto che sono stata tradita, è più giusto quello che dici tu e devo solo rivedere le mie scale di valori. 

La il culo ti si smollerà [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] è inevitabile, come inevitabile sono i capelli bianchi... fa parte di noi, il corpo che tu tanto esalti è per sua stessa natura portato al decadimento, è il suo percorso. 

Parli di culo sodo, potresti parlare di capelli bianchi o di lifting per togliere le rughe. 
Anche quelle fanno parte di te. 

Tu puoi esprimere il tuo disappunto per la pancetta, come lui per i tuoi capelli bianchi... che a te non interessa tingere. Poi ti dirà che quella di vent'anni ha però un culo più sodo che gli piace di più e poi ti dirà che nonostante tutto quello che tu puoi fare per il tuo culo niente potrà essere paragonato a quella di vent'anni e poi... 

Che succede dopo che tu mi hai detto il tuo disappunto... che succede alla coppia?! Se io non riesco a tornare nel tuo standard che succede? Ci lasciamo?!


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sicuramente, visto che sono stata tradita, è più giusto quello che dici tu e devo solo rivedere le mie scale di valori.
> 
> La il culo ti si smollerà @_ipazia_ è inevitabile, come inevitabile sono i capelli bianchi... fa parte di noi, il corpo che tu tanto esalti è per sua stessa natura portato al decadimento, è il suo percorso.
> 
> ...


Vedi quello che intendevo?

Io dico culo sodo, e si pensa a prestanza estetica. 

Ma sono condizionamenti di resa e di giudizi che ognuno ha su se stesso. 

Da quando avevo 20 anni il mio culo si è già smollato. 
Adesso di anni ne ho 40 quasi. 

Il culo sodo, che assolutizzate scagliandovi contro un'ideale stereotipato di culo sodo della ventenne, per me è il culo di una 40enne , sodo come lo può avere una 40enne. 

Non mi confronto con una 20enne.

Vedi iosolo...se G desiderasse il culo di una 20enne, e sta con me che di anni, sotto tutti i punti di vista non ne ho più 20 sarebbe semplicemente un coglione che non ha chiaro dentro di sè l'immagine di se stesso e di donna. 

E sì. Lo mollerei se cercasse nel mio culo il culo di una 20enne. 
E mica per altro se non perchè è una richiesta impossibile. 
E mi parla di suoi disturbi nel mondo delle immagini femminili. 

Cosa me ne faccio di un uomo che sta con me desiderando le 20enni?

Altro discorso è se insieme ammiriamo il culo di una 20enne. Che è oggettivamente molto più in forma del mio. 

Non manifesterei il mio disappunto a quel punto iosolo. Lo lascerei alle 20enni. 

Io sono quanti anni ho. Conosco il mio corpo. E le sue potenzialità adesso. E so che sono in decadenza. 

Ma un discorso è decadere lasciandosi cadere nell'oblio della rassegnazione. 
Altro discorso è seguirsi nei cambiamenti del tempo. 

E aggiungo una cosa rispetto ai fallimenti....dove tu vedi fallimenti da coccolare, io vedo occasioni di apprendimento per migliorare. Non penso esista oggettivamente il fallimento. Esiste nel giudizio che si da di se stessi rispetto alle aspettative che si aveva in quella particolare situazione su se stessi. 

Se guardo la mia storia, ma non solo la mia...ogni fallimento, apparente perchè standardizzato rispetto ad un progetto cristallizzato che nello scorrere del tempo è ovviamente variato, è diventato un gradino per imparare...

I fallimenti non esistono...se non nel giudizio di se stessi e nel rimanere aggrappati a idee che confrontate con la realtà si sono semplicemente rivelate inadatte. 
E non ci vedo alcunchè..pensare di prevedere il futuro è l'inganno delle aspettative tradite che si trasformano in fallimenti.

Ma è una trappola della non accettazione di sè e della Vita e di quello che offre.


----------



## iosolo (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> no iosolo.
> 
> Non è questione di debolezza.
> 
> ...


Non è cercarsi dentro le mancanze, è cercarsi oltre le mancanze. 
Ti faccio un altro esempio non sul fisico che magari ci porta fuori strada. 

Mi sono iscritta all'università. 
La prima cosa che mi ha detto lui è stata "spero che la porti fino in fondo, io ti sosterrò ma non tirarti indietro". 
Io mi sono incazzata come una biscia e sai perchè... perchè io posso anche non finire. Non è quello il mio scopo e non deve essere nemmeno il suo. 

Io mi metto in gioco e nel gioco ma i risultati possono essere anche il fallimento. Io non devo e non voglio dimostrarti nulla. Io sono io, anche nel fallimento. 
Che tu vuoi che rientri nei tuoi standard, che tu vuoi che io non fallisca, è un tuo problema. Non il mio. 

Io faccio questa cosa per me, finchè va a me e nei miei modi e nei miei tempi, e potrei non farcela. 
Ed è possibile, è nel gioco è nel mio gioco. 

Tu hai cura del tuo culo finchè vorrai e quanto vorrai è nel tuo gioco, ma è una cosa tua non sua. 
E' una tua cura di una parte di te, ma non sei te. 

Tu sei altro.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi stai facendo pensare che sto dando per scontate cose che non lo sono...e mi riferisco al grassetto...
> 
> Se una parte del mio IO ha bisogno di maggiore Cura e tu invece nicchi perchè mi ami tanto, ma tanto...beh...non vai bene per me.
> 
> ...


.
Se vuoi anche i difetti cosa che condivido ridi dei difetti ma appunto questi difetti non ti smuovo da quello senti
Pensi che quelli che non fanno notare il culo che si smolla (tengo questo esempio appunto come un esempio) perchè preferiscono tacere che dire
Prendi in considerazione che c'è chi non dice perchè nel suo rapporto il culo che si smolla ha un'importanza del 0.0000000001%
E non perchè piace qualcuno che non si cura ma perchè il culo che si smolla non è non cura
La cura è per me vedere la persona che amo stare male e non fare nulla per aiutarlo. Non aiutarlo a risolvere un problema, non affrontare appunto un problema che riguarda entrambi, perchè se ti amo e stai male sto male amche io
Se tu con me sei esattamente come sei sempre stato e soprattutto sei con te stesso come sei sempre stato chi se ne frega se ingrassi, dimagrisci, ti si smolla il culo o non so che altro.
Al netto di patologie ovviamente, ma nel caso di una patolgia probabilmente non sei più sereno nè con te nè con me
Il non dare importanza al corpo non c'entra con l'essere in imbarazzo a parlarne. Io del mio corpo o del corpo di lui ne parlo, mi piace toccarmi e toccarlo, mi piace riderci sopra, fare e ricevere battute ma non accetterei mai di stare con qualcuno che al mio cambiamento fisico smette di desiderarmi. Perchè per me è inconcepibile non perchè non sia lecito che ci sia qualcuno che non la pensi come me.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è cercarsi dentro le mancanze, è cercarsi oltre le mancanze.
> Ti faccio un altro esempio non sul fisico che magari ci porta fuori strada.
> 
> Mi sono iscritta all'università.
> ...


Ci disinnamora per motivi misteriosi quali quelli per cui ci si innamora.
A posteriori si cercano ragioni, ma se nell'innamoramento si individua nei begli occhi o anche in piccoli teneri difetti come un dente storto o un sorriso sbilenco, nel disinnamorarsi si cercano difetti e mancanze sempre presenti e se ne fa carico l'ex oggetto d'amore.
Chi si disinnamora è arrabbiato per aver perso quella magia e cerca di darne la colpa al partner invece è tutto nella sua incapacità di trasformare l'innamoramento in amore.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci disinnamora per motivi misteriosi quali quelli per cui ci si innamora.
> A posteriori si cercano ragioni, ma se nell'innamoramento si individua nei begli occhi o anche in piccoli teneri difetti come un dente storto o un sorriso sbilenco, nel disinnamorarsi si cercano difetti e mancanze sempre presenti e se ne fa carico l'ex oggetto d'amore.
> Chi si disinnamora è arrabbiato per aver perso quella magia e cerca di darne la colpa al partner invece è tutto nella sua incapacità di trasformare l'innamoramento in amore.


Io, riprendendo l'esempio di ieri delle 2rette parallele, credo di aver capito che una retta alla fine si incazza perché non riesce a incrociare definitivamente mai l'altra

E non ha capito che l'amore è tirar dritto e pedalare, puntando all'infinito


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è cercarsi dentro le mancanze, è cercarsi oltre le mancanze.
> Ti faccio un altro esempio non sul fisico che magari ci porta fuori strada.
> 
> Mi sono iscritta all'università.
> ...


Posso dirti, in modo molto crudo, una sensazione che ho leggendoti? 

E perfavore, non sentirla come un qualcosa CONTRO di te. 

Io credo che tu stai ancora elaborando il tuo peso nel tradimento che hai subito.

Beh...te lo dico da traditrice. Non c'entri nulla. 
Non hai niente da dimostrare. 

La scelta di tuo marito è solo sua. Ed è stato uno stronzo a passare attraverso te per giustificarsi ai suoi stessi occhi. 
E' a se stesso che non ha saputo dare risposte. Non nelle tue supposte mancanze. 

Che magari pure c'erano. Ma LUI non ha saputo avere Cura di te in quelle mancanze.

Non sono d'accordo sull'andare oltre le mancanze. 
Le mancanze compongono l'essere. Sono solo una faccia della medaglia. Andare oltre è inumano. E ideale. 

Le mancanze fanno parte dell'accettazione. Di se stessi innanzitutto. 
E poi di quel che si chiede venga accettato dall'altro. 

Una cosa che leggo leggendoti è la tensione a dover giustificare ad altri le tue azioni. Questo difendere il tuoi fallimenti. Ribadendo la tua libertà di fallire. 

E' con te stessa questo discorso. 
Tu percepisci fallimento ciò che per esempio, per me, è apprendimento. 

Per usare il tuo esempio....tu puoi finire o non finire. Lui può sostenerti o non sostenerti. 

Entrambi quello che potete giocare è l'impegno.

Garantire, non garantire (che è poi la stessa cosa) la riuscita del progetto come lo si era pensato iniziandolo, è un po' un gioco di illusionismo.

Tuo marito non ti ha tradito per il culo o il fisico. 
Non it ha tradito perchè non ha saputo andare oltre le mancanze. 

Ti ha tradito perchè non era lì, prima ancora di andare via. 

Tu ti sei tolta dallo spazio comune....e lui non ha fatto niente per venire a prenderti. 

E guarda...che rompersi il cazzo vicendevolmente perchè le cose siano fatte e fatte bene...non è gettarsi addosso aspettative. E' aversi Cura. E' tenersi per mano. 

Che la mia mamma mi sgrida se non finisco una cosa. 
E sgrida la bambina. 

La donna sa perchè una cosa la finisce o meno. La fa o meno. Rende conto a se stessa e semplicemente spiega a chi ha desiderio di ascoltare. 

Credo che tu debba pacificarti con te stessa....non hai niente da dimostrare...vai bene così. 

Solo partendo dall'andare bene esattamente come sei, puoi aver Cura di te.
E concedere all'altro di fare altrettanto.

Dieci anni fa non sarei stata capace di accettare critiche come stimoli sul mio corpo. 
Adesso non solo lo so fare, ma mi piace. E mi piace perchè io per prima adoro io mio corpo. 

Mi ammiro e mi lascio ammirare. E' una concessione che faccio a me. 

G. semplicemente, per come è fatto, mi compenetra...e mi soddisfa nelle sue critiche che non sono non mi intaccano nelle mie sicurezze, ma mi stimolano a guardarmi da altre prospettive per essere ancora meglio di come sono 

Abbi cura di te iosolo...i fallimenti non esistono. 

Sono solo aspettative che a confronto con la realtà hanno rivelato il loro essere astratte. 

E un abbraccio....


----------



## iosolo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ci disinnamora per motivi misteriosi quali quelli per cui ci si innamora.*
> A posteriori si cercano ragioni, ma se nell'innamoramento si individua nei begli occhi o anche in piccoli teneri difetti come un dente storto o un sorriso sbilenco, nel disinnamorarsi si cercano difetti e mancanze sempre presenti e se ne fa carico l'ex oggetto d'amore.
> Chi si disinnamora è arrabbiato per aver perso quella magia e cerca di darne la colpa al partner invece è tutto nella sua incapacità di trasformare l'innamoramento in amore.


Nessun motivo misterioso per me. Ci si disinnamora perchè è naturale. Perchè è la quotidianità che ti porta via quella magia. L'amore richiede impegno. 

Ultimamente vedo che tutti puntano al subito, intenso e veloce. 
Mi chiedo poi cosa rimane. 

Forse solo un ulteriore vuoto da riempire


----------



## iosolo (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Posso dirti, in modo molto crudo, una sensazione che ho leggendoti?
> 
> E perfavore, non sentirla come un qualcosa CONTRO di te.
> 
> ...



Credo che sia vero che il tradimento in questo periodo mi rispecchia ma credimi molto di quello che ho scritto lo penso assolutamente. 

No i fallimenti per me esistono, possiamo chiamarli in modo diverso ma sempre dei fallimenti rimangono, la semantica non cambia il senso di profonda delusione che noi proviamo nel vivere quell'insuccesso. 
Ma se non ci fossero i fallimenti non ci sarebbero nemmeno i successi. Fanno parte della vita. 

Il tradimento ha rilevato profondità di me un po' nascoste come tutti i gran dolori, ma erano solo sotto, erano tutti con me. 
Così come erano tutti con lui. Il tradimento probabilmente faceva parte di lui, ben prima che lui lo perpetrasse. 

Quello che dico io, lo dici anche tu. Lui doveva venirmi a cercare per tirarmi fuori dal mio buco, ma se dal mio buco non riusciva a tirarmi fuori, doveva cmq rimanere con me. Nel bene e nel male. 
Doveva fare qualsiasi cosa ti ripeto per aiutarmi a uscire dal buco. 
Qualsiasi cosa. Ma se non ci riesco, se tu non riesci, io rimango con te. Non ti lascio sola, perchè nel mio aver cura di te, c'è anche avere cura di te quando tu non riesci a farlo da sola.
Perchè se tu sei nel buco, io che tengo a te... con te rimango. Perchè tu sei tu.


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che sia vero che il tradimento in questo periodo mi rispecchia ma credimi molto di quello che ho scritto lo penso assolutamente.
> 
> No i fallimenti per me esistono, possiamo chiamarli in modo diverso ma sempre dei fallimenti rimangono, la semantica non cambia il senso di profonda delusione che noi proviamo nel vivere quell'insuccesso.
> Ma se non ci fossero i fallimenti non ci sarebbero nemmeno i successi. Fanno parte della vita.
> ...


Hai una visione che io ho lasciato indietro...

Non è sema ti a la mia.  Non considero il successo e neanche l'insuccesso.  

Io so semplicemente che do il meglio di me. E so anche quando faccio la paracula e tiro a ribasso. 

Non mi interessa la valutazione delle prestazioni, se non nei termini dell'imparare da me stessa. 

So chi sono...e finalmente sento di non dover dimostrare nulla a riguardo... In primis a me stessa. 

So la mia presenza in me...e non mi delude...anche quando si rivela i adatta e inadeguata alle circostanze.  Se lo sono,  cerco di capire dove è  che ho mancato e miglioro,  se sono in grado.  Se non lo sono... Beh.. Ho appena sbattuto il naso con un mio limite.  E ne faccio tesoro. 

Che i limiti valgono tanto quanto le risorse.  E mi comporto o.  Sono parte di me.  Mi rendono quella che sono.  

Quanto al buco... Ecco..non lo so... Ci devo pensare. 

Non si può  tirar fuori dal buco chi vuol restarci. 
Aspettarsi che io ci entri insieme è  una pretesa che non penso  accetterei.  

Posso aspettare...ma solo fino a che ne vale la pena per me.  

Se l'altro vuol stare nel buco.  Ok.  Accetto. 

Non è  per niente detto che quel buco faccia per me. 

È io non rinuncio a me stessa per nessuno
Come non chiedo di uscire dal buco a chi vuole restarci 

Ma prendo atto che i bisogni sono diversi. 

È anche le strade si possono dividere. 

Io mi lego.  

Ma non mi incateno.
E men che me o desidero l'altro incatenato a me. 

A me rende serena se l'altro è  sereno. 
È vederlo agganciato a me per bisogno... È  triste 

Per me.


----------



## iosolo (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai una visione che io ho lasciato indietro...
> 
> Non è sema ti a la mia.  Non considero il successo e neanche l'insuccesso.
> 
> ...


Non ho detto che lui vuole restarci, ma che lui non riesce ad uscire. 

Lo abbandoni?! Rinunci a stare bene, per lui?


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho detto che lui vuole restarci, ma che lui non riesce ad uscire.
> 
> Lo abbandoni?! Rinunci a stare bene, per lui?


Sai... Molto spesso chi è nel buco diventa aggressivo se gli dici che è nel buco.
E ti dice che no, non è in nessun buco e non ha alcun bisogno di uscire da nulla

È li che capisci che non si vuole aiutare

Allora o ci entri (a pieno rischio) o ce lo lasci (spesso venendo ricoperto di insulti)

Non è cosi semplice. Per ciò che ho visto e vissuto io almeno


----------



## iosolo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai... Molto spesso chi è nel buco diventa aggressivo se gli dici che è nel buco.
> E ti dice che no, non è in nessun buco e non ha alcun bisogno di uscire da nulla
> 
> È li che capisci che non si vuole aiutare
> ...


E' vero anche questo. Ma è altrettanto vero che molti nemmeno ci provano. 
Poi io non voglio nemmeno estremizzare. 
Parlando di chissà quale buchi, o chissà quali mancanze. 

A volte è solo più facile per noi, girare la testa.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> E' vero anche questo. Ma è altrettanto vero che molti nemmeno ci provano.
> Poi io non voglio nemmeno estremizzare.
> Parlando di chissà quale buchi, o chissà quali mancanze.
> 
> A volte è solo più facile per noi, girare la testa.


Dipende anche in che buchi si cade, Ovviamente.

O magari l'altro ci vede in un buco, e per noi non è assolutamente cosi...

Dipende da tante cose..

Esser consci di esser in un buco e saper chieder aiuto in un modo giusto per noi, per l'altro, x la coppia, sarebbe già un successo, a volte


----------



## spleen (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è cercarsi dentro le mancanze, è cercarsi oltre le mancanze.
> Ti faccio un altro esempio non sul fisico che magari ci porta fuori strada.
> 
> Mi sono iscritta all'università.
> ...


Scusa se mi intrometto, ma sei sicura che quel suo dire, in fondo non fosse una esortazione? Un richiamo a fare le cose per bene e seriamente?

Ok, solo tu in fondo puoi saperlo con certezza, deducendolo perchè lo conosci, ma leggendoti mi viene in mente mio padre, persona che ho amato molto, era l' unico, in mezzo a persone che mi elogiavano a prescindere, a farmi presente di non riposare sugli allori, ma non era un tipo che non godesse dei miei risultati, a scuola ad esempio, sono sicuro che dentro di lui ci godeva parecchio, solo mi manifestava il suo volermi bene attraverso lo spronarmi, discretamente, il mettermi in guardia, l'indurmi a riflettere su quello che facevo, il richiamarmi a quel senso di responsabilità verso me stesso, che gli altri non facevano.

Trovo che il punto non sia cercarsi oltre le mancanze, oppure accettare i nostri e i fallimenti di chi ci sta vicino, il punto penso sia il fatto di come ci si pone di fronte alla vita, ai successi e anche ai fallimenti. Richiamare all' impegno non significa non accettare quello che poi succede. E' un errore di valutazione che facciamo in molti.

La posizione difronte alla vita dovrebbe essere: Esplicare il massimo impegno di cui si è capaci, ed accettare i successi ed i fallimenti, ma l'impegno non deve mai venire meno. E' su questo che ci si misura e ci si confronta.

Una persona che non abbia nulla da dire su di me, a cui andassi bene in tutto e per tutto, credo che in fondo non voglia il mio bene. E' una sorta di adesione indifferenziata, dentro al quale tutto è possibile e tutto accettato, ma non fa perte del mio modo di vedere un rapporto sano.

E non a caso i rapporti insani sono spesso quelli dove per "ammore" si accettano le peggiori nefandezze, a volte i pugni e gli schiaffi, a volte il degrado personale. 

Vero, all'altro non dobbiamo dimostrare nulla. A noi stessi si però, ogni santo giorno. E noi siamo sicuramente la nostra anima, ma siamo anche lo "scatolotto" che la contiene, siamo anche il nostro culo, che è una parte di noi stessi, siamo la nostra pancetta e anche i capelli bianchi, ma mentre per questi ultimi il nostro impegno conta poco, e ci è consentito guardarli persino con tenerezza, sul nostro impegno per la forma fisica sì, che possiamo fare qualcosa.

Spero di essermi spiegato, ho scritto comunque quanto sopra non certo per criticare il sedere delle donne, il tuo men che meno.


----------



## Piperita (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sicuramente, visto che sono stata tradita, è più giusto quello che dici tu e devo solo rivedere le mie scale di valori.
> 
> La il culo ti si smollerà @_ipazia_ è inevitabile, come inevitabile sono i capelli bianchi... fa parte di noi, il corpo che tu tanto esalti è per sua stessa natura portato al decadimento, è il suo percorso.
> 
> ...


No, lo mando affanculo
Per me essere coppia significa accettarsi a vicenda, accettare il tempo che passa e non passa solo per me, passa anche per lui. Dunque se io accetto la sua pancia, i suoi capelli bianchi, il suo pisello moscio, lui  accetti il mio culo cadente, le mie tette cadenti ecc.
Se non gli sta bene, aria...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io, riprendendo l'esempio di ieri delle 2rette parallele, credo di aver capito che una retta alla fine si incazza perché non riesce a incrociare definitivamente mai l'altra
> 
> E non ha capito che l'amore è tirar dritto e pedalare, puntando all'infinito


Questo potrebbe quasi farmi innamorare :carneval:


----------



## Piperita (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è cercarsi dentro le mancanze, è cercarsi oltre le mancanze.
> Ti faccio un altro esempio non sul fisico che magari ci porta fuori strada.
> 
> Mi sono iscritta all'università.
> ...


Non voglio offenderti ma la frase in neretto mi fa pensare che lui abbia da ridire sul tuo comportamento, come se  fosse deluso da precedenti situazioni.
Ora non voglio entrare in merito alla questione ma sei sicura che non ci sia di mezzo la stima ?


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo potrebbe quasi farmi innamorare :carneval:


... È irresistibilmente romantica come immagine, non trovi..?


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho detto che lui vuole restarci, ma che lui non riesce ad uscire.
> 
> Lo abbandoni?! Rinunci a stare bene, per lui?


Ci ho pensato un po' su iosolo...

sai, la mia vecchia relazione è stata in parte costruita su concezioni che anche tu hai esposto. In particolare questa. 
Del non abbandonare.

Retaggio antico il mio. Non so il tuo...

Ci sono stata nel buco...

Adesso la rileggo a posteriori, e mi rendo conto che io in fondo stavo nel mio buco con la scusa del suo. 
Che entrambi stavamo comodi dove eravamo. 
E che entrambi avevano una paura fottuta di essere semplicemente noi stessi. 

Innanzitutto davanti ai nostri occhi. 

Io, quando ho iniziato a sentirmi mancare, ho lasciato. 
Sono passati quasi tre anni, e credo di aver finito di elaborare quel che è successo da pochi mesi. 

G. è stato un alleato in questo. E io lo sono stata per lui. 

E come ho lasciato il mio ex...lascerei anche G. e chiunque altro, se mi rendessi conto di essere finita nella stessa dinamica. 

Ossia rimanere nel mio buco con la scusa del buco dell'altro. Subendo me stessa. LA mia mancanza di coraggio ad esprimermi liberamente nel mondo. Per come sono. Rispondendo a me. Di me e per me. 

Il mio ex....non solo non voleva uscire dal suo buco. Non poteva. 
Ci ho messo anni a capirlo. Ma più che altro ad accettare che il mio chiedergli di uscire da dove era, era un atto di vigliaccheria e vessazione mia. Di non accettazione di un fatto molto semplice. 

Lui non era maschio per me. Io non ero femmina per lui. 

Le richieste e le offerte che facevamo uno all'altra rispondevano a tante cose...ma non rispondevano ad una cosa fondamentale. 

Il benessere. 
Non parlo del benessere istantaneo. Quello straordinario. 

Parlo del benessere della propria compagnia che permette di condividersi uno con l'altro. 
Di rendersi vicendevolmente consapevoli che quello che si sta condividendo è riparo e desco. A cui ognuno compartecipa. 

Alla pari. 

Ecco...quando si è alla pari...ci si affida. 

Non l'affidamento cieco che volta lo sguardo e prova ad andare oltre, nel sognato del noi. 

L'affidamento che misura quotidianamente le rispettive autonomie, risorse e mancanze. 

In primis la capacità di chiedere aiuto. 

Se uno è nel buco, e mi chiede la mano ma non allunga la sua...mi tolgo. 

Dura? Sì. 
E anche senza pietà. 

Perchè per poter affidarsi veramente all'altro serve la solidità del saper dire no. 

Un caro amico, all'inizio della storia con G. mi aveva chiesto se, in caso di necessità, sarei stata in grado di lasciarlo indietro. 

Ci ho pensato per un sacco di tempo, prima di rispondere. 

E la risposta è sì. Un sì pieno e convinto. Condiviso anche con G. 
Che farebbe altrettanto con me. 

La scelta non è mai fra se stessi e l'altro. Quando si arriva lì...ci si è già persi. 

La scelta è fra essere o lasciarsi scivolare via. E l'altro c'entra molto poco in questa decisione. 

Quindi...tornando alla tua domanda, lascerei nel buco e saluterei. 

Dolorando magari. Ma andrei. 

E non sarebbe un abbandonare l'altro. 
Quel che si abbandona in questi casi non è l'altro, ma l'immagine dell'altro che ci si era costruiti dentro. 
E che quel buco rivela.


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto, ma sei sicura che quel suo dire, in fondo non fosse una esortazione? Un richiamo a fare le cose per bene e seriamente?
> 
> Ok, solo tu in fondo puoi saperlo con certezza, deducendolo perchè lo conosci, ma leggendoti mi viene in mente mio padre, persona che ho amato molto, era l' unico, in mezzo a persone che mi elogiavano a prescindere, a farmi presente di non riposare sugli allori, ma non era un tipo che non godesse dei miei risultati, a scuola ad esempio, sono sicuro che dentro di lui ci godeva parecchio, solo mi manifestava il suo volermi bene attraverso lo spronarmi, discretamente, il mettermi in guardia, l'indurmi a riflettere su quello che facevo, il richiamarmi a quel senso di responsabilità verso me stesso, che gli altri non facevano.
> 
> ...


Quella cosa in grassetto...è una definizione bella e terribile. 

Ed è il rovescio della medaglia della non accettazione. 

Sono i due estremi...

Mi sa che come per tutte le cose, si gioca sul filo dell'equilibrio dinamico fra gli estremi....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho detto che lui vuole restarci, ma che lui non riesce ad uscire.
> 
> Lo abbandoni?! Rinunci a stare bene, per lui?


Io so che quando ti innamori (se ami anche di più) davvero vai oltre le montagne, figurati se non dai tutto te stesso per tirarlo fuori dal buco!
E non ci vuole tanto: ascolto, sguardo, una mano.
Bisogna accettare la realtà di non essere amati.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... È irresistibilmente romantica come immagine, non trovi..?


Rappresenta abbastanza cose che riconosco


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Se vuoi anche i difetti cosa che condivido ridi dei difetti ma appunto questi difetti non ti smuovo da quello senti
> Pensi che quelli che non fanno notare il culo che si smolla (tengo questo esempio appunto come un esempio) perchè preferiscono tacere che dire
> Prendi in considerazione che c'è chi non dice perchè nel suo rapporto il culo che si smolla ha un'importanza del 0.0000000001%
> ...


Io non sto parlando di cambiamenti fisici dovuti al passare del tempo. 

Come dicevo a iosolo il mio corpo è il corpo di una 40enne. E non di una ventenne. 
E va bene così. 
Come il corpo di G. è il corpo di un 40enne e non di un 20enne. 

Ma se io lo desidero anche per il suo corpo, e sti cazzi che lo desidero il suo corpo, allora lo guardo. E lo guardo con attenzione. E ritengo parte dell'impegno con se stesso che ne abbia cura e lo tenga bene. Con attenzione. 

SE i cambiamenti sono dovuti all'accidia, al dimenticarsi di se stesso sarebbe tutto lui a sembrarmi meno affidabile. Questo è il punto per me. 

Mi ricordo il mio ex...a cui sarei andata bene in ogni modo...lo chiamava amarmi. 

E per un po' è sembrato pure a me. 

Eppure...no. Non mi faceva stare bene. 
Non si accorgeva delle differenze, dei cambiamenti. Dei particolari. Non li considerava più che altro. 

Ero indifferenziata (cit) ai suoi occhi. 

Il risvolto era che non mi stimolava, non mi sosteneva. E io non stimolavo e non sostenevo lui. 

Perchè lui non aveva bisogno del mio modo. Ne voleva un altro. 
Lui voleva un rifugio comodo in cui tornare rientrando dal mondo. Trovarlo sempre uguale. 
Come se non vedesse la meraviglia dei cambiamenti. MA ne fosse invece spaventato. Lui cercava la ripetizione di un NOI rassicurante. Garantito. 

E pensa che a me piace molto essere quel rifugio. 

Ma...ho scoperto, con G., che mi piace esserlo se quando si entra dentro di me si ha Cura di me. 
Come entrare in una bella casa, riconoscerne la bellezza e mettere l'impegno a tenerla bella e pure a migliorarla. E quindi mi piace tantissimo invece che lui mi critichi e venga dentro a cercare la mia bellezza. Che la Guardi e ne voglia ancora. 

E credo, ne parlavo prima con lui, che la questione fondamentale è che io sento chiaramente che non è ad un modello di bellezza che lui, o io, facciamo riferimento. Lui cerca me. Dentro di me. Fino negli angoli più scuri e paurosi. Non ha paura di metterci le mani. E lo stesso io faccio con lui. 

Il corpo, la cura del corpo, la non trascuratezza della reattività è importante. L'intelligenza cinetica di un individuo per me è fondamentale nel desiderio. Un maschio che non si sappia muovere con eleganza muscolare nel mondo non mi attrarrebbe. Mani che non sanno lavorare non mi attrarrebbero. Come non mi attrarrebbe una mente spenta e rassegnata a ciò che già sa. 
E la cosa figa è che anche per G. sono elementi fondamentali. Essendo anche lui uno che ritiene l'intelligenza cinetica e il saper fare di una donna importanti e elemento fondante il desiderio. 

Io continuo a pensare che si sovrapponga il modello della strafiga in tacco 12 che passa il cif coi fornelli mentre intorno le sbrilluccicano le stelline del bianco che più bianco non si può o il tipo con lo splippino bianco che risale dalla acque sulla barca dove lei lo aspetta, rigorosamente in bianco anche lei, con il piacere di un corpo sudato e rilassato nella fatica del movimento. Che non profuma di fresco pulito in effetti...ma parla di Vita, di fatica, di resistenza, di reattività e piacere.  E io continuo a trovare profondamente eccitante avere fra l'avere fra le mani, e offrire alle mani, un corpo sotto la cui pelle si sentono i muscoli che si tendono e si rilassano...e non è una eccitazione puramente sessuale...è un qualcosa di più profondo che mi rimanda alla Forza della Natura. 

e questo lo si sente anche in un corpo vecchio...guardo mio padre che ha più di 70 anni e ancora andiamo a tagliare la legna insieme e mi gusto il suo saper ottimizzare i movimenti, dato dall'esperienza del movimento, gli guardo i muscoli che non sono più tonici ma che ancora reagiscono, e il gusto è quello di vedere un animale invecchiato e segnato dal tempo e dalle malattie che ancora è lì, Vivo e Presente a se stesso.


----------



## ipazia (23 Dicembre 2016)

...ecco...questa è una buona rappresentazione 

...tessere il filo del Legame...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non sto parlando di cambiamenti fisici dovuti al passare del tempo.
> 
> Come dicevo a iosolo il mio corpo è il corpo di una 40enne. E non di una ventenne.
> E va bene così.
> ...


Avevo capito che non parlavi di invecchiamento e credo non ci troveremo mai su questo
Io noto i cambiamenti del corpo. Ma non sono un problema o un pensiero per me se tu non cambi. Scusa continuo a ripetermi ma non so come altro spiegarmi
Tu hai un fisico da sportiva. Domani ti stufi di fare sport perché hai capito che fare l'uncinetto ti rende più felice, ti rasserena, o che cavolo ne do ma comunque stai bene. Il tuo corpo risente del tuo non essere più sportiva. Chi se ne frega a me basta che aprendo la porta, parlandoti, vivendo con te percepisco che ora tu sei questa e sei serena così.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avevo capito che non parlavi di invecchiamento e credo non ci troveremo mai su questo
> Io noto i cambiamenti del corpo. Ma non sono un problema o un pensiero per me se tu non cambi. Scusa continuo a ripetermi ma non so come altro spiegarmi
> Tu hai un fisico da sportiva. Domani ti stufi di fare sport perché hai capito che fare l'uncinetto ti rende più felice, ti rasserena, o che cavolo ne do ma comunque stai bene. Il tuo corpo risente del tuo non essere più sportiva. Chi se ne frega a me basta che aprendo la porta, parlandoti, vivendo con te percepisco che ora tu sei questa e sei serena così.


Vado OT  complimenti per la supercoppa !!! Fine OT


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vado OT  complimenti per la supercoppa !!! Fine OT


grazie  ogni tanto una gioia


----------



## mistral (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ho letto il titolo del thread,ho letto l'argomento e sono andata in ultima pagina per rispondere al "cosa ne pensate"..ho pensato di aver sbagliato thread,sono retrocessa di una decina di pagine ma mi sa che è finito in OT da un bel pezzo :rotfl:

Ora non so se abbia un senso rimanere IT.
Ci provo.
Cosa ne penso,penso che sentirti desiderati e lusingati piaccia a tutti indistintamente specie alle persone sposate da anni quando spesso l'altro è talmente avvezzo ai nostri pregi da renderli invisibili a differenza dei difetti invece non passano mai inosservati purtroppo.
Io sono convinta che dagli oggi ,dagli domani prima o poi la giornata o il periodo storto di lui lo incroci.Il periodo in cui magari per qualche motivo la moglie gliela dá razionata (mica magari per chissà quale motivo,basta prendere un anti depressivo e la libido ti suona come la marca di un detersivo Per Piatti)..il periodo in cui lei non sopporta che lui lasci i vestiti in giro per casa o che non porti fuori il pattume.
A quel punto magari l'avrti disponibile e a portata di mano gli tornerà utile.
Sta a te a quel punto decidere se vuoi essere il diversivo dei ritagli di tempo.
Mi stupisce solo che una donna relativamente giovane ,gnocca,atletica  etc etc..che in casa ha chi non la tocca ,si riduca in questi termini per puro tornaconto economico .Al posto tuo anziché incaponirmi nel concorrere a rovinare la famiglia di qualcun'altro mi dedicherei ad aggiustare la mia vita puntando a persone che mi possano dare un futuro migliore e non solo qualche centimetro di pisello ,che una rassegnazione del genere a 36 anni non la capisco proprio.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> View attachment 12245
> 
> 
> ...ecco...questa è una buona rappresentazione
> ...


Mi hanno catalizzato l'attenzione alcuni pezzi delle cose che hai scritto nei vari post, ma anche ripresi addietro, anche in altri periodi:
Cura di se - attenzione - sesso - sessualità - buco - ci siamo persi . 

E altri richiami del passato, tipo quando hai a volte scritto che x te la "porta di entrata" è sempre stata il sesso (e dalla quale porta sei spesso riuscita altrettanto rapidamente dopo esservi entrata.

Cosi x gioco (semiserio eh?.. Mi raccomando  ) mi si è come disegnato un labirinto dove in fondo ognuno di noi entra, avviando un percorso di coppia, di legame e conoscenza.

E nella mia rappresentazione, nel labirinto ci si "perde" proprio quando non si sa più dove è la porta di entrata.

Ecco... Cosi... 
Ho pensato che tutto può tornare nella misura in cui ognuno entra nel labirinto da porte diverse ...

E in uno stesso punto una coppia può sentirsi persa, mentre un'altra coppia no, perché ciò che non riescono più a "vedere", pur essendo la stessa cosa, non corrisponde in entrambe le coppie come porta di entrata di quel labirinto.... 

E anche il percorso, dentro quel labirinto, entrando da porte diverse, è tutto diverso

In uno stesso labirinto io posso fermarmi, perché non so più dové la mia porta di entrata

Un altro, nel SUO percorso, che in quello stesso punto incrocio  no. 

Perché fa un suo diverso percorso, ed è entrato da un'altra accesso che, a differenza mia, ancora crede di vedere nitidamente....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho letto il titolo del thread,ho letto l'argomento e sono andata in ultima pagina per rispondere al "cosa ne pensate"..ho pensato di aver sbagliato thread,sono retrocessa di una decina di pagine ma mi sa che è finito in OT da un bel pezzo :rotfl:
> 
> Ora non so se abbia un senso rimanere IT.
> Ci provo.
> ...


Hai ragione.
Forse per questo si è andati in modo così interessante O.T.
Se l'autrice del thread legge tutto avrà una visione dei diversi modi di vivere il desiderio.
Mamma mia 36 anni! Si può ancora essere single e vivere una storia bella e completa.


----------



## Nefertiti (24 Dicembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ho letto il titolo del thread,ho letto l'argomento e sono andata in ultima pagina per rispondere al "cosa ne pensate"..ho pensato di aver sbagliato thread,sono retrocessa di una decina di pagine ma mi sa che è finito in OT da un bel pezzo :rotfl:
> 
> Ora non so se abbia un senso rimanere IT.
> Ci provo.
> ...


Aspetterò questo momento di debolezza con ansia........


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Nefertiti ha detto:


> Aspetterò questo momento di debolezza con ansia........


Visto che siamo in clima natalizio....
E che il tale mi sembra molto incerto...

In verità in verità ti dico:

Prima che il gall(etto) canti, avrai già tradito 3 volte.


----------



## Nefertiti (25 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Visto che siamo in clima natalizio....
> E che il tale mi sembra molto incerto...
> 
> In verità in verità ti dico:
> ...


Fantastico!!!! Vuol dire che mi piacerà un altro x tre volte di più. ... conoscendomi sarà dura ma confido nella tua previsione


----------



## iosolo (2 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto, ma sei sicura che quel suo dire, in fondo non fosse una esortazione? Un richiamo a fare le cose per bene e seriamente?
> 
> Ok, solo tu in fondo puoi saperlo con certezza, deducendolo perchè lo conosci, ma leggendoti mi viene in mente mio padre, persona che ho amato molto, era l' unico, in mezzo a persone che mi elogiavano a prescindere, a farmi presente di non riposare sugli allori, ma non era un tipo che non godesse dei miei risultati, a scuola ad esempio, sono sicuro che dentro di lui ci godeva parecchio, solo mi manifestava il suo volermi bene attraverso lo spronarmi, discretamente, il mettermi in guardia, l'indurmi a riflettere su quello che facevo, il richiamarmi a quel senso di responsabilità verso me stesso, che gli altri non facevano.
> 
> ...


Questa riposta è un po' O.T. come tutte le altre che abbiamo scritto e spero che mi perdonerete, ma mi faceva piacere rispondere a [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] proprio perchè è un argomento a cui sono sensibile e sul quale davvero non ho l'idee chiare.

Intanto secondo me bisogna contestualizzare "l'esortazione": mi hai appena gettato in faccia un sacco di merda portando la mia autostima sottozero e quando nonostante tutto ti dico che voglio mettermi in gioco e fare qualcosa di impegnativo per dimostrarmi che "ci sono" che sono in grado di... 
tu che fai?! Mi "esorti" dimostrando di non aver capito nulla delle mie reali motivazioni. 

Io non ho cominciato per il "successo" dell'impresa. Io ho cominciato perchè iniziare è già "l'impresa". 
Ho messo in conto che potrei mettermi in gioco e che come risultato potrei fallire, ma questo non mi ha impedito di provare. 
Potevo rimanere nel mio cantuccio senza ne gloria ne sconfitta ma ho deciso di mettermi alla prova, e credimi mi amo così tanto che posso anche fallire, leccherei le mie ferite ma andrei avanti più forte di prima. 
Ti ripeto è il mio gioco. E' la mia sfida. 

Nella sua esortazione ho solo capito questo: il mio fallimento sarebbe per lui importante, ed è giusto secondo te?!


----------



## spleen (2 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Questa riposta è un po' O.T. come tutte le altre che abbiamo scritto e spero che mi perdonerete, ma mi faceva piacere rispondere a @_spleen_ proprio perchè è un argomento a cui sono sensibile e sul quale davvero non ho l'idee chiare.
> 
> Intanto secondo me bisogna contestualizzare "l'esortazione": mi hai appena gettato in faccia un sacco di merda portando la mia autostima sottozero e quando nonostante tutto ti dico che voglio mettermi in gioco e fare qualcosa di impegnativo per dimostrarmi che "ci sono" che sono in grado di...
> tu che fai?! Mi "esorti" dimostrando di non aver capito nulla delle mie reali motivazioni.
> ...


Uh ciao, mi ero quasi dimenticato di questo post. Buon anno anche a te, tanto per cominciare. 

Avevo fatto una premessa, che in effetti solo tu lo conosci e cosa effettivamente intendesse con la sua esortazione...

Penso che il neretto sia la frase chiave. 

Per lui era importante che tu riuscissi nell 'intento?
Oppure per lui era importante che tu ti impegnassi nella cosa? ( C' è una differenza abissale e sostanziale).

E' davvero fuori luogo in un rapporto che non ci si chieda quanto l'altro si impegni nelle sue cose, nelle sue iniziative?
Oppure succede perchè è un riflesso di valore e affidabilità? Cura anche della zona comune, del Noi?

La nostra autostima deve dipendere da quanto credono gli altri in noi o da quanto noi crediamo in noi stessi?
(Te lo dice un insicuro cronico nei rapporti, se c'è una cosa che ho capito è che le maggiori gratificazioni le ho avute da quelliche io - personalmente - consideravo miei successi, non da quello che mi dicevano gli altri.)

Stare nel proprio cantuccio (la cosiddetta zona confort) è proprio davvero così gratificante? Oppure uscirne è una necessità di vita individuale?

Non faccio queste domande con spirito denigratorio, men che meno provocatorio, dovrebbero essere solo spunti per ragionare di noi, e anche se sono OT penso sarebbe interessante rispondersi.

Al netto che tu ti sia presa quell' impegno anche solo per dimostrarti che eri in grado di prendere delle iniziative, che è già un piccolo ma significativo successo di te stessa, per te stessa.


----------



## iosolo (2 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Uh ciao, mi ero quasi dimenticato di questo post. Buon anno anche a te, tanto per cominciare.
> 
> Avevo fatto una premessa, che in effetti solo tu lo conosci e cosa effettivamente intendesse con la sua esortazione...
> 
> ...


Si scusa, sono sparita con le vacanze natalizie e non ho avuto modo di rispondere al tuo post e a dire il vero nemmeno a quelli di @_ipazia_ ma prima o poi lo farò, magari in un altro contesto se qui poi siamo troppo O.T.! 

Ho voluto risponderti proprio perchè per me è un argomento controverso sul quale ho veramente bisogno di ragionare. 

So che a pelle mi infastidisce molto questa sua ingerenza e la trovo sicuramente fuori luogo: ha perso il privilegio di avere una voce in capitolo, questa è una cosa mia e solo mia, lui non deve entrare. Lui non lo merita. 

Nel momento in cui scrivo queste parole vedo già tutte le falle di un tale ragionamento ma so anche che è inevitabile che le mie emozioni siano condizionate sul mio "rapporto" e su un preciso lasso di tempo, e che decontestualizzati da questi due fattori perderebbero di valore. 

Esortare qualcuno significa spingerlo verso la realizzazione del suo obiettivo, altro invece e fare che quel obiettivo diventi il metro per giudicare l'altro. Per questo io non ho visto nelle sue parole un esortazione del tipo: "sei ti impegni sono sicuro che ce la farai" ma un giudizio sulla mia possibilità di impegnarmi. Una mancanza di stima nei miei confronti proprio come diceva Piperita. 

Quindi diciamo che il mio ha sbagliato tempo e modi e sicuramente invece di darmi una spinta propositiva mi ha solo fatto chiudere di più in me stessa. 

Per quanto riguarda invece in un rapporto normale probabilmente come dici tu vedere l'impegno e la costanza dall'altra parte porta ad avere una maggiore stima del compagno e una considerazione positiva che accresce il nostro piacere di stare insieme a lui ma è un equilibrio precario perchè  sono io che devo scegliere su cosa impegnarmi, sono io che decido quali limiti superare, sono io che deciso quante forze dedicare, se no altrimenti finisce che non sono più i miei obiettivi ma sono i tuoi obiettivi... gli obiettivi che io devo raggiungere per andare bene per te. 

Ecco ma anche no!


----------



## spleen (2 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Si scusa, sono sparita con le vacanze natalizie e non ho avuto modo di rispondere al tuo post e a dire il vero nemmeno a quelli di @_ipazia_ ma prima o poi lo farò, magari in un altro contesto se qui poi siamo troppo O.T.!
> 
> Ho voluto risponderti proprio perchè per me è un argomento controverso sul quale ho veramente bisogno di ragionare.
> 
> ...


E' un argomento controverso per tutti, sei in buona compagnia. 
Sottoscrivo il neretto, più o meno è quello che dicevo pure io sul distinguere tra scopi e metodi.

Il blu è una grande verità, ma è una faccenda che si svolge su un crinale strettissimo, la lama di un coltello, perchè bisogna tenere in considerazione l'infruenza reciproca che esercitiamo sulle persone che ci stanno vicine.
Forse sono io che dò per scontato il fatto che ciascuno dovrebbe primariamente - far propri i suoi desideri - ma mi rendo conto che non è facile.

Il rosso è una cosa importantissima.
 Il merito presuppone una "degnità" e sulla "degnità" ciascuno ha una idea propria, sempre incompeta.
-Ne sei degno perchè lo meriti.
-Ne sei degno perchè mi sei vicino.
-Ne sei degno perchè ti amo.
-Ne sei degno perchè mi aiuti.
-Non ne sei degno perchè mi hai tradito.
-Non ne sei degno perchè mi hai deluso.
E' un argomento spigoloso come puoi ben vedere. Poi addirittura ci mettiamo (tutti, me compreso) tavolta ad inveire contro il destino: Questo proprio non me lo merito, diciamo spesso.
Ma quello che ci succede non è mai una faccenda di meriti, è il Caos che governa il mondo e quello che ci succede.

Ti sei chiesta i motivi profondi del perchè tu lo ritieni immeritevole?


----------

